# Schleich Collectors



## JadeIcing

Ok some rules.

1) You have to put the name with it! 

2) Take pictures!


----------



## JadeIcing

[align=center]*The Dogs*[/align]
Dalmation Family (Includes Dalmatian puppy, Dalmatian male, Dalamation, Dalmation Puppy Sitting.)







Husky Male






Husky Female






Husky puppy, laying







Husky puppy






Husky Family


----------



## LadyBug

my little sister _loves_ those! our local Tractor Supply has them and so does Target now, i think. any way, she's got a bunch! i really like the dalmations:biggrin2sorry if that's spelled wrong, now my _other_ spell check is messed up:shock:!)


----------



## JadeIcing

[align=left]*Wild Animals* 

Zebra Foal






Moose






Lamb Standing






Chimpanzee male






I got these at work cause they were clearence.


[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing

*LadyBug wrote: *


> my little sister _loves_ those! our local Tractor Supply has them and so does Target now, i think. any way, she's got a bunch! i really like the dalmations:biggrin2sorry if that's spelled wrong, now my _other_ spell check is messed up:shock:!)



Aww to bad she isn't on the forum. She could join in on the fun!


----------



## JadeIcing

[align=center]*House Pets*[/align]
Pygmy Rabbit






Dwarf Lop (Rabbit)






Rabbit black-brown






Rabbit black-white






The Rabbit as A group






Guinea Pig


----------



## JadeIcing

[align=center]*The Horses*[/align]
[align=left]Hanoverian Mare, Dressage[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Hanoverian Foal[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Hanoverian Family[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Quarter Horse[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Tinker Stallion[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Tinker Mare[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Tinker Foal[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Tinker Family[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Shetland Pony[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Shetland Pony Foal[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Shetland Family[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Falabella[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Size Comparison 1 [/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Size Comparison 2[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left][/align]


----------



## JadeIcing

Group Shot 1






Group Shot 2


----------



## JadeIcing

JadeIcing* wrote: *


> JadeIcing* wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> So I am going to be concentrating on the Dalmation family next. The Sun Elfs, and the Tinker Stallion, tinkerfoal and the hanoverian Foal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so last time I missed the Hare and the Rabbit. I still need the *13277* *Hanoverian Foal*. The sun elfs are more of a want but not sure will happen. I also have some that I have to get first to complete certain sets.
> 
> These our ones I want to get... *13283 Sheep standing, 13266 Ram, 13284 Lamb lying,14192 Chimpanzee Cub, 14191 Chimpanzee female*,16343 German Shepherd Puppy, 16333 German Shepherd, standing, 16375 German Shepherd female, 13603 Lipizzaner Mare, 13293 Lipizzaner Stallion, and 13294 Lipizzaner Foal, 13616 Pinto stallion, 13297 Shetland Pony, 13608 Shetland Foal, and 13278 Falabella.
> 
> The ones in bold I need to complete certain ones.:biggrin2:
Click to expand...


*So these are the ones I want....*

*13283 Sheep standing, 13266 Ram, 13284 Lamb lying,14192 Chimpanzee Cub, 14191 Chimpanzee female*,16343 German Shepherd Puppy, 16333 German Shepherd, standing, 16375 German Shepherd female, 13603 Lipizzaner Mare, 13293 Lipizzaner Stallion, and 13294 Lipizzaner Foal, 13616 Pinto stallion.


----------



## Bassetluv

So here's mine (some will be the same as JadeIcing's)

*RABBITS*

*lop, pygmy, black and tan, hare*








*CATS*

The *orange tabby* is the only true Schleich; the other two are retired Breyer models








*DOGS*

*German shepherd *(My one lonely dog (so far)) 








*HORSES*

Two foals (*Fresian* and *Arabian*)






*Mustang stallion* rearing






*Hanovarian mare* (dressage)






*Andalusian stallion*






*Tennessee Walker*






*Tinker family* (*stallion*, *foal* and *mare*)







*Camarague mare* and *Hafling stallion*






*Knabstrupper mare* and *foal*


----------



## JadeIcing

*I may get this... 3pc. set*

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> *Knabstrupper mare* and *foal*


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, I didn't know there was a set for them...the border collie is cute! The stores around here don't sell too many of the sets; mostly just individual animals. Although, they did have the dalmation family set at Toys R Us when I went there (I was really tempted to get it!). I haven't seen the border collie for sale individually around here. 

Of course you'll have to post pics of him when you do get the set! 

On my list of wannagets now is the husky family (love the little one playing), the Przewalski horse, the white tigers, the pinto stallion, and the Shires (to name a few).


----------



## JadeIcing

German Shepherd Puppy






Box Set (Contains Knabstrupper Mare, Knabstrupper foal, sucking and Border Collie)


----------



## JadeIcing

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> JadeIcing* wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> JadeIcing* wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> So I am going to be concentrating on the Dalmation family next. The Sun Elfs, and the Tinker Stallion, tinkerfoal and the hanoverian Foal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so last time I missed the Hare and the Rabbit. I still need the *13277* *Hanoverian Foal*. The sun elfs are more of a want but not sure will happen. I also have some that I have to get first to complete certain sets.
> 
> These our ones I want to get... *13283 Sheep standing, 13266 Ram, 13284 Lamb lying,14192 Chimpanzee Cub, 14191 Chimpanzee female*,16343 German Shepherd Puppy, 16333 German Shepherd, standing, 16375 German Shepherd female, 13603 Lipizzaner Mare, 13293 Lipizzaner Stallion, and 13294 Lipizzaner Foal, 13616 Pinto stallion, 13297 Shetland Pony, 13608 Shetland Foal, and 13278 Falabella.
> 
> The ones in bold I need to complete certain ones.:biggrin2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So these are the ones I want....*
> 
> *13283 Sheep standing, 13266 Ram, 13284 Lamb lying,14192 Chimpanzee Cub, 14191 Chimpanzee female*,16343 German Shepherd Puppy, 16333 German Shepherd, standing, 16375 German Shepherd female, 13603 Lipizzaner Mare, 13293 Lipizzaner Stallion, and 13294 Lipizzaner Foal, 13616 Pinto stallion.
Click to expand...

*13283 Sheep standing, 13266 Ram, 13284 Lamb lying,14192 Chimpanzee Cub, 14191 Chimpanzee female*, 16333 German Shepherd, standing, 16375 German Shepherd female, 13603 Lipizzaner Mare, 13293 Lipizzaner Stallion, and 13294 Lipizzaner Foal, 13616 Pinto stallion, Article: 14148 Zebra


----------



## JadeIcing

*Schleich* is a German producer of toy figurines and accessories. The company is headquartered in Germany. While the traditional market for Schleich products is Europe, their toys are sold worldwide and are now becoming quite popular in North America and the United Kingdom.

edit] History
Schleich was founded by Friedrich Schleich in 1935. Their figurines first came to life in the 1950's with the development, production and marketing of comic figurines such as Snoopy and The Smurfs. In the early 1980s they added animal figurines to their range of products. Schleich is now in its third generation of ownership.

The design of products and the creation of tooling is mostly in-house. Production is at the German headquarters and in production facilities in foreign countries.

The current line of figurines now encompasses animals, knights, dinosaurs, Smurfs, pets, elves and the American frontier along with many accessories for each.

As of May 2007, the new Elfen line was introduced. It features Southern and Northern Elfen in a battle of light and dark.

Also, Schleich is offering a Biblical Manger Set.

Schleich is currently headquartered in SchwÃ¤bisch GmÃ¼nd, Germany.


----------



## JadeIcing

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> [align=left]Falabella[/align]
> 
> [align=left]
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]
> 
> [align=left]Size Comparison 1 [/align]
> 
> [align=left]
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]
> 
> [align=left]Size Comparison 2[/align]
> 
> [align=left]
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]
> 
> [align=left][/align]
> 
> [align=left][/align]



I was intrested in learning more about this horse....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falabella_(horse)


----------



## Bassetluv

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> German Shepherd Puppy




OH....I want him!!! :inlove:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I really want the pygmy rabbit, but can't find it anywhere around here.


----------



## Aina

I am not sure if they are from the same company, but we used to have a lot of these when we were kids. They were the best! We had a whole lot of zoo animals. The parents got us each a family for christmas. The family was two adults and four kids because that is what we have. Unfortunatly a lot of them are now missing and they are all very well loved. However, they are also very durable, so that is good. When we have little kids over they love to play with them. I'll see if I can find them and get some pics. 
I want the bunnies!!


----------



## Bassetluv

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> I really want the pygmy rabbit, but can't find it anywhere around here.



If I can find one at one of the stores this weekend, I could pick one up and send it to you...
If you're interested let me know and I can go a-lookin'.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

That would be so awesome! Thanks, and let me know how you would like me to pay you...I don't have PayPal, but could send you a check, cash, or whatever like that to pay for it plus shipping to the US. Thanks so much! You're sweet!


----------



## Bassetluv

k, I'll let you know if I find one this weekend. Keep your bunny paws crossed!


----------



## JadeIcing

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> I really want the pygmy rabbit, but can't find it anywhere around here.


I will get it for you. After work today I will stop and get it. My little gift for helping us get Apple.:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> *pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I really want the pygmy rabbit, but can't find it anywhere around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can find one at one of the stores this weekend, I could pick one up and send it to you...
> If you're interested let me know and I can go a-lookin'.
Click to expand...

I KNOW we have it at the little toy shop.


----------



## GoinBackToCali

Lord almighty..

The first time I saw this thread and it said *I finally figured out what I want to collect* and the pics had all these orange and lemon Starburst on the desk.. I was like..."this girl is a nutter.. it's just candy.."

Heh


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks JadeIcing! 




> I KNOW we have it at the little toy shop.


...so you're saying that your store is better than my store?!? :X:disgust:

(However, just in case they all ran away biggrin2, if they have run out let me know, and I'll look for one here.) 

I'm actually doing a quick run downtown after work today and will take a peek and see, tho I won't pick one up since you're going to...but if your store has run out Jade,let me know...


----------



## JadeIcing

I got it.

Zin keep it up and I will mail you some candy.


----------



## Bassetluv

Rises from seat, walks to microphone...

*Tap tap tap*

Clears throat and nervously begins confession:

"Hi. Uh...my, uh...my name is Bassetuv..."

Pauses, then continues:

"M..my name is Bassetluv, and I am a Schleichoholic."

Stands in tears as the sound of a single clap echoes in the room, then another joins in, and another, and another, until the hall is filled with resounding applause...



I swore I wasn't buying any more for a while...then I went downtown tonight, and well...the rest speaks for itself.

Arabian mare





Holstein calf





Holstein cow





Mom and babe





Pinto stallion









And I had to put back a couple of others I almost got. The store had some new stock in and I just couldn't resist. AND...JadeIcing, I'm so glad you picked up the pigmy rabbit, because the only bunny they had at the store I went to was the English spot. :?

Oh, and here's a shot of the whole gang...I think I need another shelf:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I doubled my collection tonight! I now have 12 and will have to find a better place to put them all since my little display cabinet is now full. Since this is a new thread, I'll mention that I didn't start collecting these little guys until JadeIcing started the previous thread and mentioned them! I'd seen customers come through my check out line at work with them sometimes and always meant to go take a look at them, but never did. Now it's just great that I work at a store that sells them... or is that a bad thing since I'll be buying them all the time? Oh and I've named them all :embarrassed:

Here are the ones I had before today:

Pinto stallion, Killian:










Lipizzaner foal, Trinity (female):





Wild Rabbit, Holly (male):










brown eyed Panda cub, Hei Ping (female):










Polar Bear cub, Valentin (male):










Shire foal, Emily:






Anyway, as we were driving home from the fair this evening, we went by the feed store which had a sign out front saying "Breyer horses are here". I knew from Bassetluv that Breyer is another brand of animal figurines, so we went in to take a look. I didn't see any Breyer horses, but they had a pretty darn big selection of Schleich! The store closed in 15 minutes and I didn't want to take too long, so I pretty much just grabbed the ones that really caught my eye and then picked a couple more that I liked. There were several more that I really wanted. I hope to go back next week well before they close and take my time looking :biggrin2:

Here are the ones I got today:






Appaloosa stallion (this one feels harder than the others, his main brown color is actually brown plastic and I noticed he has the date 2002 on his belly. The other Appaloosa stallions had darker colored paint, when I go back next time I'm going to take a closer look at them!), Sebastian:





Shetland Pony foal, Charlotte:





Falabella stallion, Theodore:





Swan, Kassimer (male):





Swabian-Hall piglet, Fern (female):










colorful Rooster, Edward:





Here is everyone all together:











Horses:





I like all of mine a lot, but I think I like the Pinto stallion, Lipizzaner foal and Shetland Pony foal the best. The little piglet and polar bear are really close. I was excited to find the Falabella and Appaloosa today because they were ones I liked a lot from pictures.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh, how is Schleich pronounced in the US? I speak German and have been pronouncing it the German way, but I doubt most English speakers pronounce the last ch how it should be pronounced.


----------



## JadeIcing

I am so proud of you guys. I have tears in my eyes. Shiloh you and I have to talk. I can't find that wild bunny. I have been to 4 places. I have4 more to check.


----------



## Bassetluv

I've never seen the wild bunny here either. (Love the pic of him face on!)

And I have fallen in love with the piglet! I don't think I've seen that model here either; will have to check closer next time I'm out. Love the swan too...he's got 'tude! He reminds me of the Royal swans that swim in the Rideau River every summer...they hate my dog and will rise up and hiss and flap their wings at her. So she hates them back too (but is terrified of them...lol).

I tend to pronounce Schleich "Shlike" (the word 'like' with an sh before it...that's the best way I know to describe it).


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Oh my goodness, thank you soooo much! That is so sweet of you. I just got back to town and checked the thread......you are awesome!!!!



> I will get it for you. After work today I will stop and get it. My little gift for helping us get Apple.


Do you need my snail mail addy? Let me know, and I'll pm you! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

*PM me I will mail it out tomorrow.*

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> Oh my goodness, thank you soooo much! That is so sweet of you. I just got back to town and checked the thread......you are awesome!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get it for you. After work today I will stop and get it. My little gift for helping us get Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need my snail mail addy? Let me know, and I'll pm you! I'm so excited!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

It's funny, the wild rabbit is the ONLY rabbit I've been able to find here! Okay, so I've only been to two stores that sell Schleich, but still. I really like the while bunny with the black spots, and there's a retired lop bunny that's really cute too.

I almost bought a couple more horses after work, but managed to resist. Next week I can get a couple more!


----------



## JadeIcing

*I am thinking if there is a specific one I want that I can't find you getting it there and sending it here an me getting one you want but can't find and shipping it here.*

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> It's funny, the wild rabbit is the ONLY rabbit I've been able to find here! Okay, so I've only been to two stores that sell Schleich, but still. I really like the while bunny with the black spots, and there's a retired lop bunny that's really cute too.
> 
> I almost bought a couple more horses after work, but managed to resist. Next week I can get a couple more!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Count me in on the shipping effort! We have a Tractor Supply, a Target, and two small independent toy stores that are Schleich merchants, as well. I've been able to find all but the pygmy rabbit. Let me know if I can help!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Wow! I want that arabian mare, Bassetluv! I think I'm going to start collecting this models too. My feed store has them, and they're all so beautiful. They even sell like horse trailers, dressage arenas, and tons of other accessories so you can have the Schleich farm! lol. That piglet is sooo cute, too! 

Emily


----------



## BSAR

I got two at fair last week. I am so into cows, so I got the Holstein Cow and Calf. I will take pics and post them later. i want the bunnies! and the pig! They had sheep and lots more at the fair.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Cool. As long as it is just adults it is ok. *

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> Count me in on the shipping effort! We have a Tractor Supply, a Target, and two small independent toy stores that are Schleich merchants, as well. I've been able to find all but the pygmy rabbit. Let me know if I can help!


----------



## TinysMom

You guys are a really really bad influence on me - and you never knew it.

When Alicia first posted about these - I went and found her some at the local feed store (and then lost the bag until yesterday). Later that next week we were in Uvalde (70 miles away) - and I stopped in at the tractor supply store - but didn't have Ali's list with me....but I fell in love with some of these for me.

As I was walking out the door - I found Sasha (our puppy) and got her too.

I don't think Art is gonna let me buy any more Schleich in fear I start adding to our family (in real life) a percentage of what I buy. Here is what I bought...











































The German Shepherd puppy looks a LOT like Sasha.

I also have a pair of meerkats....


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - here is what I bought for Ali - turns out some are duplicates (she didn't have them at the time - but I didn't send her a list of what I'd bought for her 'cause I misplaced the bag).

I've told Ali she can do whatever she wants with the duplicates...trade them....see if the store will accept them - I don't want to mess up our local feed store by trying to take them back and getting others (although I may get others).

I have a set of meerkats just like the ones in the photo..


----------



## TinysMom

I think what I'm going to collect - is pretty much babies - which are kittens, puppies, etc. I'm not sure that I want wildlife babies - some I like - some I don't.

For some reason - I don't like most of the rabbits. There have been a couple I like - but the others....I don't know. Maybe its because I'm surrrounded by so many different rabbits that these ones just don't seem realistic enough for me. Or maybe I just have too many rabbits. I am going to look to see if they've ever done a flemish giant and what they have for lops.

I do like the farm dogs/farm cats...so I may add that - and I'm pretty sure I'm going to add a moose to remind me of Alaska.

But I'm going to get a shelf or at most two shelves - and tell myself that when its full - I have to quit. 

(Until I get space for another shelf??)...

I need to take pics of my non-Schleich puppies and kitties - they're from Home Interiors - about 20 years ago. I may display them w/ my Schleich puppies since I really really love puppies.....


----------



## Bassetluv

aaahhh...another one is drawn into the clutches of Schleich....mmwwahahaha! :devil

The babies are all adorable, and so irresistable, aren't they? I am going to pick up the shepherd puppy at some point, and probably piglets too. But for now, I've started on a project. One reason I start collecting things like this is because I tend to go through periods of boredom and/or frustration...just not doing anything interesting in my life. And after JadeIcing began her original post about the Schleichs, it stirred that interest again and I began to add to my (small) collection. So today I went out to Michael's and bought some odds 'n' ends, and now am working on making some things to go with the horses. Right now what I'm making is a little corral, and I've made a halter (though the halter actually is for my Breyer classics). I'm going to try doing a halter for the Schleichs, but they're so small it will be a challenge. 

I'll take a pic of the halter I made and post it in a few minutes...


----------



## Bassetluv

Here's a couple of pics of my homemade halter on Breyer Classic 'Duchess'
















And the corral I've started to build for the Schleichs


----------



## Bassetluv

And here's one for my Schleichs (modeled by the Tennessee Walker)














That's enough for me for tonight...


----------



## JadeIcing

I need the adults who are intrested to list the ones you would like but cant find.


----------



## JadeIcing

Out of Pegs collection I need 4. :biggrin2:1 I don't even see on the site!:shock:The dog with the ears flying out!

To have ALL the current dogs I need 12 dogs to have them all. I may be getting the adult germans today.

The cats! One isn't on the site so it may be retired! YAY! The other happens to be my fave cats orange tabby! So again... YAY!

The yellow lab I am ready to squeal about labs have been my dream dog. Jack Russel happens to be a dog that my inlaws have been intrested in and if they did get it I would sit for it when they are away! 

I tried to have Peg exchange the doubles and get herself something but she won't. So the dalmations and the border collie will be on my list of trades. 

Now the meerkats... I LOVE MEERKATS! Ever since Timon from Lion King first appeared. So in honor of them. I will call one Timon and one Uncle Max from Lion King 1/2.

I plan on working on naming them today!


----------



## JadeIcing

Peg I just noticed it is two different dalmation pups! You should keep the one you have for me.


----------



## JadeIcing

I have to say number 1 on my list has to be 13291 Clydesdale Mare. I LOVE going to the Big E to see them. I am taking Rob this year to see them!


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I have to say number 1 on my list has to be 13291 Clydesdale Mare. I LOVE going to the Big E to see them. I am taking Rob this year to see them!


I HATE you (not really)......

I LOVED going to the Big E as a kid.....I haven't been in um....30 years or so....

:bigtears:


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Peg I just noticed it is two different dalmation pups! You should keep the one you have for me.


Ok - I'll keep the pup......but the other two you can trade!


----------



## JadeIcing

Check this out!


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say number 1 on my list has to be 13291 Clydesdale Mare. I LOVE going to the Big E to see them. I am taking Rob this year to see them!
> 
> 
> 
> I HATE you (not really)......
> 
> I LOVED going to the Big E as a kid.....I haven't been in um....30 years or so....
> 
> :bigtears:
Click to expand...


Want me to take alot of pictures??

Isn't it so much fun???


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Peg I just noticed it is two different dalmation pups! You should keep the one you have for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok - I'll keep the pup......but the other two you can trade!
Click to expand...

Good!


----------



## TinysMom

I think our feed store still has them at 1/2 off and I'll have some extra money on Friday that I can pick up some of these if folks want them.

What I need is....the number of the animal you want and the title....in a list preferably. I looked at Ali's list on the website but to print it is 22 pages because it includes the pictures.

I also need to know the most wanted items.....

I know they had a bunch of wild animals and they had farm animals and meerkats...lots of meerkats. At 1/2 price my meerkats were .99 each if I remember right....the problem is - I don't remember what is half price and what isn't half price...

This offer goes for any of the collectors here.....we can work out trades or whatever....I can't be buying like $100 for each person or anything like that - but I can look for some of the harder to find pieces.

And Ali - if I can't find a moose - I may have you get me one. I'm thinking they had moose though.....


----------



## TinysMom

Oh man...I LOVE the husky puppies..

http://www.schleich-s.de/cms_schlei...06&PHPSESSID=5521218283a2b2c90c726067a6ed3906

http://www.schleich-s.de/cms_schlei...06&PHPSESSID=5521218283a2b2c90c726067a6ed3906


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I think our feed store still has them at 1/2 off and I'll have some extra money on Friday that I can pick up some of these if folks want them.
> 
> What I need is....the number of the animal you want and the title....in a list preferably. I looked at Ali's list on the website but to print it is 22 pages because it includes the pictures.
> 
> I also need to know the most wanted items.....
> 
> I know they had a bunch of wild animals and they had farm animals and meerkats...lots of meerkats. At 1/2 price my meerkats were .99 each if I remember right....the problem is - I don't remember what is half price and what isn't half price...
> 
> This offer goes for any of the collectors here.....we can work out trades or whatever....I can't be buying like $100 for each person or anything like that - but I can look for some of the harder to find pieces.
> 
> And Ali - if I can't find a moose - I may have you get me one. I'm thinking they had moose though.....



I am going to make a list on Microsoft Excel so it would be ALOT shorter. Just name and number.


----------



## JadeIcing

*I can get those at work or the toy store! We JUST got them at work.*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh man...I LOVE the husky puppies..
> 
> http://www.schleich-s.de/cms_schleich/shop/index.php?partner=standard&lang=2&startnode=125&mod=det&wo=news&do=news&id=314&okat=5&PHPSESSID=5521218283a2b2c90c726067a6ed3906&PHPSESSID=5521218283a2b2c90c726067a6ed3906
> 
> http://www.schleich-s.de/cms_schleich/shop/index.php?partner=standard&lang=2&startnode=125&mod=det&wo=news&do=news&id=313&okat=5&PHPSESSID=5521218283a2b2c90c726067a6ed3906&PHPSESSID=5521218283a2b2c90c726067a6ed3906


----------



## JadeIcing

I don't plan on adding the ones you have or the other person has till they get here. :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok so my list is done!


----------



## JadeIcing

Schleich 

Just to link it here.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Isn't this one just perfect?!*

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Falabella stallion, Theodore:


----------



## JadeIcing

I got the tipi!It was clearence at work.


----------



## JadeIcing

Lipizzaner Family











Lipizzaner Stallion





Lipizzaner Mare





Lipizzaner Foal


----------



## JadeIcing

From the Barnyard Set






Sheep Standing






Goose






Holstien Cow






Rat






Piglet standing


----------



## JadeIcing

Tipi


----------



## JadeIcing

Golden Retriever






Golden Retriever Puppy






Golden Family


----------



## JadeIcing

Sheep Family


----------



## JadeIcing

Border Collie


----------



## JadeIcing

I will post the other pics tomorrow.:biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

I started my Schleich collection today! yay! lol. I got two horses; I was going to get the riding set, but it was $15 just alone, which included a halter, saddle, bridle, blanket and a rider. I only had $20, so I just got two horses. 

I have the Palomino Stallion and the Knabstrupper mare. I don't think they had the foal, because I couldn't find it, but it will be there another time. I'm so excited, because me and my sister are going to collect as much as we can and then enter them in the fair next year! 

Next what I want are the horse accessories, like riders, arenas, trailer, jumping stuff, and the stable. Haha, and then of course, the fences and all! 

I'll get pictures up of my horses later  

Emily


ETA: Here are the pictures of my horses!

I have, of course, named them too! 

HotShot; Palomino Stallion (Am I the only one who has him?):






Fancy; Knabstrupper Mare:






HotShot & Fancy together: 






I so can't wait until I get more! Great things to put on the Christmas List this year! haha!


----------



## JadeIcing

You can actually enter them in the fair?


----------



## TinysMom

I'm curious what these run in other areas of the country. Here are the prices that they are at the feed store - if they're not on sale..

Green dot - $2.49
Red dot - $3.99
Yellow dot - $5.49
Gray dot - $6.49


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> You can actually enter them in the fair?



At some fairs, they have exhibits for "Collections" so that's what we're entering it in. It's a "hobby". I guess. 

TinysMom, those are the same prices that are for the Schleich's at our feed store too. Except, I don't think we have the gray one? Not sure. I'll have to look next time. 

Emily


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm curious what these run in other areas of the country. Here are the prices that they are at the feed store - if they're not on sale..
> 
> Green dot - $2.49
> Red dot - $3.99
> Yellow dot - $5.49
> Gray dot - $6.49


Same everywhere, They set the price.


----------



## TinysMom

Peg was bad today.....VERY VERY bad....and Ali was no help either as we were chatting in IM and she was encouraging me!

I don't have these yet - but I bought them off Ebay....

Dog - from the pet collection(14410)






Tiger Cub 14187




Knabstrubber Horse Set 




White Tiger Cub (don't know the number)




Cat (Farm Life 13123)




St. Bernard - 16307




Bernese Dog - 16339





Pony Horse - I think this might be discontinued..





Riding Pony Grazing - retired 12/07




Bernese Dog Sitting - 16316




Appaloosa (sp?) - Retired I think






I also bought some at the feed store today.

I wasn't giong to get into the horses at all....I really wasn't. Maybe a Shetland Pony or something....but no horses.

But I bought Ali a Shire Mare (13247) and I bought myself the last Lippizzaner Stallion - and I got hooked...

I have a few more I may go ahead and buy tonight to get this outta my system.

As I did tell Ali at the time - I'm receiving a paycheck on Friday for two months worth of work with one company (the new hire paperwork got misplaced - then I didn't get it sent back in). 

So I have a huge check coming in - and I don't feel too bad....(I told myself I could only go up to a certain % of the check and then I had to stop).

I think I'm most excited about the mama and foal....


----------



## JadeIcing

*At first I did. Than I said to close Ebay. *

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Peg was bad today.....VERY VERY bad....and Ali was no help either as we were chatting in IM and she was encouraging me!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I really want the Lipizzaner mare and stallion! The foal is already one of my favorites, she's just so cute and happy looking. The parents are beautiful. I really want the Knabstrubber mare and foal as well. Alicia, I saw the Clydesdale mare at the feed store the other day! There was only one left and I was about to get her as I was very drawn, but if I recall the paint job wasn't that great so I left her behind. Same goes for the orange cat. The Clydesdale mare really is pretty though. I like the Palomino stallion too. 

I was really excited to find the Falabella. For some reason I assumed it would be a mare! He's so pretty though, it would be nice if they made a Falabella mare and foal as well.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm excited too about the shelves I bought to display my collection on.

I found two 24" long shelves at Ross Dress for Less yesterday when I had a shop there.....they look like this:

http://media.kohls.com.edgesuite.net/is/image/kohls/152874?wid=230&hei=230&op_sharpen=1

I'm not a big fan of white shelves but they were a great price - so I grabbed them.


----------



## JadeIcing

Koala







Frog






Bernese Mountain Dog






Bernese Mountain Dog, Standing






Lamb Laying






Dog Sitting






Group Shots...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ooh, now I really want the sitting Bernese Mountain Dog! I love Bernese Mountain Dogs, they've always been one of my favorite breeds. Maybe someday I can have a real one!


----------



## JadeIcing

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I really want the Lipizzaner mare and stallion!





> They are so awesome.





> I really want the Knabstrubber mare and foal as well.





> She is sweet and he is a doll.





> Alicia, I saw the Clydesdale mare at the feed store the other day! There was only one left and I was about to get her as I was very drawn, but if I recall the paint job wasn't that great so I left her behind.The Clydesdale mare really is pretty though.





> Oh my god! Not fair. I want her so bad.





> I like the Palomino stallion too.
> 
> I was really excited to find the Falabella. For some reason I assumed it would be a mare! He's so pretty though, it would be nice if they made a Falabella mare and foal as well.


Ditto I thought it would be a Mare. Very pretty. I would love it if they made a mare and foal.


----------



## JadeIcing

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Ooh, now I really want the sitting Bernese Mountain Dog! I love Bernese Mountain Dogs, they've always been one of my favorite breeds. Maybe someday I can have a real one!


Very cool looking. Love the detail in the fur.


----------



## JadeIcing

Umm this is my list of what I have here....


Bernese Mountain Dog 16316 
Bernese Mountain Dog, standing 16339 
Border Collie 16330
Chimpanzee male 14189
Dalmatian 16319
Dalmatian male 16346
Dalmatian puppy 16347
Dalmatian puppy, sitting 16348
Dwarf Lop (Rabbit) 14415 
Falabella 13278
Frog 14407 
German Shepherd Puppy 16343
Golden Retriever 16335 
Golden Retriever Puppy 16342 
Goose 13129
Guinea Pig 14417 
Hanoverian Foal 13277 
Hanoverian Mare, Dressage 13296
Holstein Cow 13140
Husky female 16372
Husky male 16371
Husky puppy 16373
Husky puppy, laying 16374
Knabstrupper foal, sucking 13619
Knabstrupper Mare 13617
Koala 14303
Lamb lying 13284 
Lamb standing 13285
Lipizzaner Foal 13294 
Lipizzaner Mare 13603 
Lipizzaner Stallion 13293 
Moose 14310
Pet 14410 (Dog Sitting)
Piglet standing 13289
Pygmy Rabbit 14416
Quarter Horse 13251
Rabbit 14246 
Rabbit black-brown 13137
Rabbit black-white 13121
Rat 14405
Sheep standing 13283
Shetland Foal 13608
Shetland Pony 13297
Tinker Foal 13295
Tinker mare 13279
Tinker stallion 13625
Tipi 42011
Zebra Foal 14146


----------



## Bassetluv

So I went back to T'r'Us to pick up one more Schleich, and I swear, these guys followed me home:






























The gang





And this one of the calf. He was danged hard to take a pic of - kept turning out blurry - so I put him on the cat's shelf to see if that would help. And this is what I saw in the viewfinder, so had to turn the camera around and snap the pic





There wasn't nearly as much selection at the store this time...and of those that were there, there were ones I really really wanted to get...but it being a children's store, most of them were badly scratched and marred. They had a beautiful clyde stallion, but he was hopelessly damaged. Next time I go out to the other store I'll see if they have him. They had the clyde foal, but I'll wait till I get the adults before getting him. 

Oh, and I bought some Safari horses last weekend, but won't post pics unless you really want to see them, since they're not Schleich. (Well, neither is my cat, but I couldn't resist putting that face here )


----------



## JadeIcing

Clydes Foal???

Basset if you can get me the clydes foal, mare, ANY ClydesdaleI would love to work something out. I have one place to check. Should be able to check no later than Tuesday.


----------



## Bassetluv

No problem...once you've checked your area, if you can't find any of them let me know and I can see what I can pick up here. 



LOL...these things are so addictive I feel like putting a tag to my posts that says, 'Help me, for I have Schleiched again'.


----------



## JadeIcing

OMG! The ones from Peg are here!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Alicia, the feed store here had the Clydesdale foal and stallion too! Can't wait to go back tomorrow and maybe pick a couple more up.


----------



## JadeIcing

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Alicia, the feed store here had the Clydesdale foal and stallion too! Can't wait to go back tomorrow and maybe pick a couple more up.



Only the Mare is on the site. I wonder if you guys are seeing the Shire horses.

Peg got me the Foal and Stallion so let me post them so you can see.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I'm pretty sure the ones I saw were labeled Clydesdale stallion and foal. They also had the Shire foal, don't remember if they had the Shire stallion and mare. I have the Shire foal, so cute :biggrin2: She has been christened Emily by me!


----------



## JadeIcing

*If it is you MUST GET them for me. I will pay.*

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I'm pretty sure the ones I saw were labeled Clydesdale stallion and foal. They also had the Shire foal, don't remember if they had the Shire stallion and mare. I have the Shire foal, so cute :biggrin2: She has been christened Emily by me!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Okay, Alicia! I'll look for them tomorrow if I make it to the store


----------



## TinysMom

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> So I went back to T'r'Us to pick up one more Schleich, and I swear, these guys followed me home:


[align=center]


> *and*


[/align]


> Oh, and I bought some Safari horses last weekend, but won't post pics unless you really want to see them, since they're not Schleich. (Well, neither is my cat, but I couldn't resist putting that face here )


I'd like to know your trick for getting them to follow you home 'cause Art never believes me.....

And I'd LOVE to see your Safari horses...maybe put a Schleich horse off to the side of the Safari so we can see a comparison...


----------



## JadeIcing

From Peg! :shock:

Cat standing 13122 
13613 Rodeo Bull
13132 Fleckvieh Calf
13268 Donkey Foal
13614 White swan
13615 Holstein calf,sucking
13247 Shire Horse
13272 Shire foal
13624 Mustang stallion black, reared up
14192 Chimpanzee Cub
14191 Chimpanzee female
14364 Lion cup, walking
14359 Jaguar
14363 Lioness, walking
14360 Leopard
14321 Giraffe Calf
14148 Zebra
14254 White-tailed doe
14140 King Penguin
14249 Wolf
13260 Boer Kid
14368 Meerkat, standing
14362 Meerkat, sitting
13286 Cat walking
16329 Labrador yellow
16331 Jack Russel
Puppy with Ball 14453
Lion Standing 14354
White Tigeress 14352
Tiger 14317

From another friend.
16344 Bernese Mountain Dog Puppy
16345 St. Bernard Puppy

Pictures to follow.


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> From Peg! :shock:


I'm so glad they made it there - all day today I was thinking, "I wonder if they're gonna get there today...".

Robin picked out the box at the post office (the birthday looking one) - I thought it was so pretty too....

I can hardly wait to see them intermingled with the rest of your collection.

And honestly - that shire mare is the one that got me hooked on the horses..


----------



## JadeIcing

Rabbit I forgot to post!






On to others.
























































More in next post.


----------



## JadeIcing

More in next post


----------



## JadeIcing

Now I will add them into it so you can see than fix them nice and see.


----------



## Bassetluv

*Posting a bit red-faced* :headsmack

I just looked up the Schleich horses again, and it turns out it _was_ the Shire foal I'd seen at the store, not a clyde foal after all. However, I have seen the Clyde mare here in the past, so if you get stuck and cannot find one Jade, I will see if I can grab one for you. I know the local horse store here (Apple Saddlery) shows a Clyde mare on their website. I think the Clyde mare and stallion may be next on my list anyway. I haven't been able to see a Clyde foal in the Schleich listings...but they must have one, right?

OH, and you got the bull! And the donkey! I only saw that bull for the first time today when I was looking up Schleich online...never seen one in the stores. And the little donkey was one of the ones I did see at the store; I'd pick him up and put him back, pick him up and put him back....lol.


----------



## Bassetluv

Just lost my entire post.:grumpy:


----------



## Bassetluv

Trying to post but it won't let me...this one's a test...


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## JadeIcing

Are you kidding me?


----------



## JadeIcing

GAH


----------



## JadeIcing

*has a stroke*


----------



## Bassetluv

test


----------



## JadeIcing

*explodes*


----------



## JadeIcing

Annoying


----------



## Bassetluv

okay, forum seems to be unbroken now *shakes head and curses at long-lost post* 

I came here earlier to admit that I goofed! Thought I'd seen a clyde foal in the store (and clyde stallion) but they were shires. You were right, Jade! However, I did see a clyde mare a week or so ago at one of the other stores here that carries schleich (it definitely was a clyde mare...very regal grey heavy horse), so if you get stuck, I'm still willing to pick up what I can (and I'll double-check the model before doing so too ). 

In the meantime, I made another halter last night...took me all evening because of the glue I was using, very messy and hard to work with. But here's some photos of it...I made it to fit the Andalusian, but pics just wouldn't come out well on him, so I took some others of it on the Tennessee walker.


















Oh, and Peg, here's a couple of the Safari's I got. They're not as nicely detailed as Schleich...some of their models look goofy, but some aren't too bad. And they are around the same scale as Schleich too. dang...computer's acting up...I will post them later before I lose this...crossing fingers this will post


----------



## Bassetluv

Did a quick reboot (this computer sucks sometimes). Here's the Safari's I bought...when they are next to the Schleich you can see the difference in quality and detail, and even proportion (for some reason the safari horses' heads seem a tad too small), but in the store they looked pretty good. 

Bay horse





Fresian





Shire





Comparison...Schleich and Safari





and a weird hare by Safari...so different I had to get him


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Aw, I love the little Safari hare! He looks kind of whimsical.


----------



## Bassetluv

Yes, he's different, isn't he? He sure looks like he's having fun.  I like his color too. Safari does have some really nice wildlife. Their horses are not too bad, but some of them I just didn't care for. 

But I love that bull Jade got! Just saw him for the first time today...he is gorgeous!


LOL...just noticed my original post did show up after all. I've been having problems all night with this forum as well as with my computer...so I think it's time to give in and go to bed.


----------



## JadeIcing

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Aw, I love the little Safari hare! He looks kind of whimsical.



Ditto!

Peg and I have a plan on how to display them....


----------



## JadeIcing

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> I came here earlier to admit that I goofed! Thought I'd seen a clyde foal in the store (and clyde stallion) but they were shires. You were right, Jade! However, I did see a clyde mare a week or so ago at one of the other stores here that carries schleich (it definitely was a clyde mare...very regal grey heavy horse), so if you get stuck, I'm still willing to pick up what I can (and I'll double-check the model before doing so too ).




I am seeing alot of people on Ebay are confusing them too.


----------



## Bassetluv

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *SnowyShiloh wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, I love the little Safari hare! He looks kind of whimsical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto!
> 
> Peg and I have a plan on how to display them....
Click to expand...


Oh, share please! :biggrin2:I was wondering how you were going to display all of yours! (Mine are on an over-crowded shelf at the moment.)


----------



## Bassetluv

> Iam seeing alot of people on Ebay are confusing them too.





Perhaps it's because of the color...that's why I thought the shire was a clydesdale. The most common clyde I've ever seen is the brown (bay?) with white socks and white blaze...


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> Ditto!
> 
> Peg and I have a plan on how to display them....


Well - it started out with Ali and I talking about how she wanted to buy a barn for them and I was saying that I could not have a barn because it takes up too much floor space...so I was going to go with a bookcase.

Then I saw this item on Ebay...






and Ali suggested "What about taking a bookcase...putting doors on it to make it look like a barn - painting it like a barn, etc?"

So I was going to buy a bookcase this weekend and work on having Art make me doors like what you see on this - so that the bookcase would look like a barn. 

However, Art says, "Why not draw out what you want - and I'll make it for you....".

(Art isn't the best at woodworking but I think his "crude look" would look good for a barn).

He drew me a set of barn doors to show me his interpretation (before he saw the picture I'm sharing with y'all) and I loved it...

So I think Art is going to be building me a display case which will be out of wood - but have doors on the front (and maybe a topper on the top to look like a barn roof) that will open and close like barn doors.

Its sorta hard to explain!


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, what a great idea! You will definitely have to post pics once it is built and everybody's moved in. :biggrin2: How fortunate you are to have a handyman around! 

Hey, is he rentable for Schleich maniac...er...obsess...er...collectors' needs?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I got more today! inkbouce: I went to both the feed store and Fred Meyer. Alicia, I got you a Clydesdale Mare! It will probably be cheaper for Bassetluv to ship horses between Connecticut and Alaska, so no worries if you'd rather trade with Bassetluv. I'll just keep the mare for myself then :nod There are a couple horses I've been keeping my eyes peeled for that I can't find though.

Anyway, on to what I got today! First of all is this Okapi, she was too cute and weird to resist... Does anyone know more about these animals?

















Adorable little Haflinger foal, I decided he's a boy:











I found another bunny! She's so cute!











Alicia's Clydesdale Mare, I took extra pictures of her for you:
















Pretty Andalusian Stallion that I've been wanting for a while, he's gorgeous, I named him Felippe:






And my favorite one of all from today, the Percheron Stallion. He's just lovely, a big guy and so pretty. The girl at the store dropped him into the bag and when we got home, I noticed he has a big chip in the paint on his muzzle now. Also, his spots are really faint on one side. I'm considering exchanging him for one with better paint:






These two I got at Fred Meyer.

Wolf (she has pretty green eyes!), named her Petunia:











Baby elephant, she looks like an Asian elephant to me. I'm a huge elephant freak and this is the first elephant Schleich I've bought, which is a little surprising! Named her Hansa after the baby elephant at the Woodland Park Zoo who I was so fond of, she died suddenly at the age of 5 and I was so sad:











The newbies all together:






I still need to name most of them...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Okay, I named the others! The Percheron stallion is Alexander, the rabbit is Bunnicula (because I couldn't resist), the Haflinger foal is Ciaran and the Okapi is Amaka. Here are pictures I took of my set up, since everyone else is posting pics of theirs  The Schleich animals have officially taken over, I moved my other little elephant figurines to the window sill! As you can see, I still have space for a good number more, little ones inside and bigger ones on top :biggrin2:












I tried to sort of group them together by type of animal and size scale.


----------



## JadeIcing

Cheaper from Canada to US? Than from Alaska to CT?

Shiloh do you know there are a few Targets opening in Alaska? (Random but I thought I would ask.)

Which horses can't you find? 

People start listing what you can not find. I now have several stores I can check. That being at least 9 places.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Alicia, for some reason I thought Bassetluv was in the US somewhere! I think I thought she was in Michigan or Wisconsin onder: So I guess it probably WOULD be cheaper to ship from Alaska to Connecticut. 

I only have two stores here in Fairbanks that sell them that I know of (though I could check out Wal Mart, the other Fred Meyer and the toy store). I doubt they'll be bringing a Target to Fairbanks anytime soon really. I'm not too interested in having other people buy animals for me and me paying them back/trading, I'd just as soon keep looking and hopefully find whatever I'm looking for someday. However, I'm perfectly happy to help other people get animals they can't find and trade for one I can't find! Does that make sense? Sorry if it doesn't, it's really late here and I need to get to bed :huh


----------



## JadeIcing

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Alicia, for some reason I thought Bassetluv was in the US somewhere! I think I thought she was in Michigan or Wisconsin onder: So I guess it probably WOULD be cheaper to ship from Alaska to Connecticut.
> 
> I only have two stores here in Fairbanks that sell them that I know of (though I could check out Wal Mart, the other Fred Meyer and the toy store). I doubt they'll be bringing a Target to Fairbanks anytime soon really. I'm not too interested in having other people buy animals for me and me paying them back/trading, I'd just as soon keep looking and hopefully find whatever I'm looking for someday. However, I'm perfectly happy to help other people get animals they can't find and trade for one I can't find! Does that make sense? Sorry if it doesn't, it's really late here and I need to get to bed :huh



Go to bed you goof.I will find out I think it is 2 or 4 stores opening. One I am pretty sure is Anchorage.

I am more or less in the same feeling. I don't mind trading if it is one I really can't find and need (or want). Orsomeone else needs one but can'tfind. Like I found Peg the moose and Pumpkinandwhiskers mom the bunny.

I plan on making a list of the ones I can'tfind but need. In other words the clydesdale horse.Certain dogs. Ok so it is only two dogs I can't find.


----------



## Bassetluv

I was actually thinking the same thing; trading would be much easier than buying and repaying (actually it was a recent ebay transaction that got me thinking about it; there was a mixup in payment and it became a huge kafuffle). It's just much easier when money doesn't have to be figured out. 

Snowy, the only thing I knew about okapis was that they are related to giraffes and they live in Africa. But I found a link with a lot more info on them for you:

http://www.ultimateungulate.com/Artiodactyla/Okapia_johnstoni.html

And I love your display case! It really does the animals justice.  Oh, and your new Andalusian...does he have spots on his hindquarters? I've never seen that on the ones here.

Eventually (after I've collected all of the horses and farm animals) I will start collecting wildlife - I especially love the white tigers and their cubs. But for now I am putting a curb on myself, as I got a look at my bank account last night shock. So I might have to stay away from stores that sell Schleich for two or three weeks. Now, having said that...Wal-Mart sells Schleich? There's one near my sister's house...:biggrin2:

And I will probably get some more Safari at some point. Some of their animals are on the goofy side, but some of them are really nice. I like this one a lot (almost bought it a while ago):






Anyway, next on my Schleich list might be the Percheron stallion and the Haflinger foal. The stallion is so regal! Oh, and the Swabian-Hall pigs, like this guy (I never knew that was the name of this breed):






And I have to find a place to put everyone too, at some point. The shelf is just too danged small.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> I was actually thinking the same thing; trading would be much easier than buying and repaying (actually it was a recent ebay transaction that got me thinking about it; there was a mixup in payment and it became a huge kafuffle). It's just much easier when money doesn't have to be figured out.





> I like the idea of trading much more. I have 4 that I could trade.





> And I will probably get some more Safari at some point. Some of their animals are on the goofy side, but some of them are really nice. I like this one a lot (almost bought it a while ago):





> I LOVE THAT! I also like some of the Papo figures.





> Anyway, next on my Schleich list might be the Percheron stallion and the Haflinger foal. The stallion is so regal! Oh, and the Swabian-Hall pigs, like this guy (I never knew that was the name of this breed):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have to find a place to put everyone too, at some point. The shelf is just too danged small.


I am soon going to be the proud owner of all the pigs. Its a gift from a friend.


----------



## Bassetluv

> I am soon going to be the proud owner of all the pigs. Its a gift from a friend.



Oh, I will be envious!!  I love pigs, and the Schleich pigs are all so nice...


----------



## JadeIcing

*I noticed I said all the pigs. I am not sure if it is all or one of each. *



*Bassetluv wrote: *


> I am soon going to be the proud owner of all the pigs. Its a gift from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I will be envious!!  I love pigs, and the Schleich pigs are all so nice...
Click to expand...


----------



## JadeIcing

I named mine than lost the piece of paper.:X


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I'm just buying whichever ones strike my fancy at the time  I almost bought a kangaroo with a joey in it's pouch yesterday, but decided to get the okapi instead. Oddly enough, I don't have any dogs or cats yet... I do have the Swabian-Hall piglet though! She's so cute.

So, Alicia, is our trade for the Clydesdale Mare still on? Are there any others you can't find? Might as well send along more than one if we're paying for shipping :biggrin2: They're light enough really that shipping shouldn't be too bad. 

Alicia, the ones that I haven't found that I really like include the Knabstrubber mare and foal, and all of the horses that are rearing up on their back legs. Those ones are just awesome. I also really like the Bernese Mountain Dog and puppy. Have you seen any of the animals playing with toys? I see that you have the dog with a ball, there's a baby elephant with a ball too that's so cute! I think all the animals with toys are sweet.

How should we do the trades? The Clydesdale Mare was either $4.99 or $5.99 (I have to check), shall we trade for another animal of the exact same price?

Also, Bassetluv, I'm about to go read about the Okapis! Thanks for sharing


----------



## TinysMom

Another option for getting the ones you can't find locally - is to get them off the internet. I know Ebay is one option - but I was checking for Schleich on Amazon.com and found links to some other stores.

http://www.reallygreattoys.com/landing.aspx?page=schleich&src=Google&gclid=CISKu_iHlZUCFQqdnAodUj7fgw

They say this: Every  item is discounted 21 - 40%. 
We strive to deliver your order faster and at less total cost than any other on-line source. 

*Every week a different category or categories of Schleich are on discount for 30% off.

*http://www.kitestailstoys.com/
This company has a nice selection and I like the way the categories are set up.

http://tgftoys.com/page/t4y9/Schleich.html
I'm getting ready to get some retired items from this store...


----------



## JadeIcing

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I'm just buying whichever ones strike my fancy at the time





> I am the type that I have to have a complete set. So all the dogs (mind you I LOVE the dogs). I still need the Hare to have all the bunnies. I need the Shire Mare.





> I almost bought a kangaroo with a joey in it's pouch yesterday, but decided to get the okapi instead. Oddly enough, I don't have any dogs or cats yet... I do have the Swabian-Hall piglet though! She's so cute.





> The piggies are cute.I have seen them in the store.





> So, Alicia, is our trade for the Clydesdale Mare still on? Are there any others you can't find? Might as well send along more than one if we're paying for shipping :biggrin2: They're light enough really that shipping shouldn't be too bad.





> My husband won her on Ebay! $5.10 total! I did make a list of the ones I need. I have to check which ones I can find and which I can't. Once I know, I will let you know.





> Alicia, the ones that I haven't found that I really like include the Knabstrubber mare and foal, and all of the horses that are rearing up on their back legs.





> The Knabstrubber Mare I can get solo at work. The way I got mine was in the box set and it brings the dog. That was $12.99 total.





> Those ones are just awesome. I also really like the Bernese Mountain Dog and puppy.





> I know I can get the Big dogs. Which one standing or sitting? The puppy not so sure.





> Have you seen any of the animals playing with toys? I see that you have the dog with a ball, there's a baby elephant with a ball too that's so cute! I think all the animals with toys are sweet.





> I have seen them online. Not in the stores. The one I have was from Peg.





> How should we do the trades? The Clydesdale Mare was either $4.99 or $5.99 (I have to check), shall we trade for another animal of the exact same price?





> No idea how you guys want to work that out. I have two that I can trade one is a $2.49 and a $3.99. The holstien calf suckling, and the Dalmation Male.


----------



## Bassetluv

> Another option for getting the ones you can't find locally - is to get them off the internet. I know Ebay is one option - but I was checking for Schleich on Amazon.com and found links to some other stores.




Yes, that's how I got a couple of mine (purchased from 'BigZoo' through Ebay). Just watch those shipping costs iff'n you live in Canada...I went to buy a few more (5 of them, to be exact) through the same company - but this time via Amazon - a few days ago and the shipping total was going to be $48.00! So of course I backpedalled and never did order them. That's one of the disadvantages of living here and seeing lots of vendors in the U.S. :?

Anyway, I like Big Zoo as one of the suppliers; they have a huge range of Schleich and Safari.  (Bettes Wood Menagerie is another.)


----------



## Bassetluv

Wow...I just looked at the TGF link; they have a great selection 

And reasonable shipping cost too!


----------



## TinysMom

I'm about to head to bed but I have to share this story with y'all. Hopefully I'm not too tired to tell it straight...

Someone asked me recently why I was collecting Schleich. Honestly - I hadn't planned on it. When I went to the tractor supply in the town 70 miles away - looking for stuff for Alicia - I found the puppies and fell in love with them. They reminded me of the puppy and kitty figurines I've had from Home Interiors for 22+ years now. 

One of the things I liked about Schleich was I felt like they would be "unbreakable". You see....Art has this "curse" or something. He can walk into a room - breathe - walk past a ceramic figurine....and it will fall and crash to the floor. 

I'm serious. I've seen stuff break from across the house because he shut the door a bit hard when he went out the front door. (He didn't slam it - just shut it hard).

My figurines are safe - but sometimes I hate to put them out for fear they'll break!

So when I saw the puppies - I fell in love. I said, "I'll collect puppies" then "puppies and kitties" and then "puppies and kitties and baby animals..".

Then I got what was supposedly the Shire Mare for Alicia (its not) - and I fell in love with the horses. 

But I was good - I waited till this weekend to buy MY Shire horse. 

When I bought it, Gabby asked me if I wanted her to put it in a couple of bags and I said, "Naw...I'm just going home..".

So I got home - I didn't even let Art carry it in the house - I carried it in myself.

I put it on the breakfast bar and left it there...overnight I think?

Now I don't remember all of what happened - but Art put something on the breakfast bar...and it knocked my bag to the floor.....we have ceramic tiles.

My horse is now missing one ear since it broke off when it fell. (I'm going to toss it and replace it with another one next week).

I GIVE UP!

I swear - Art is jinxed. 

But I will find some way to display these so they'll be safe....(I think Art is happy I want a unit with doors -in hopes that they won't break!!)

So just as a warning to other collects - Schleich is breakable...at least when my honey is around...

:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> So just as a warning to other collects - Schleich is breakable...at least when my honey is around...
> 
> :shock:


:shock:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Okay, Alicia, I'll keep the Clydesdale mare for myself then! I thought she was really pretty anyway. I've named her Lydia  And Bassetluv, yes, my Andalusian stallion does have spots on his rump. Does yours? Peg, your story is pretty impressive and funny! How unfortunate.

I checked out that web site with the discounted Shleich animals, it's tempting to order some, but I think I want to try to find as many as I can myself first. It makes me so happy to find one that I've been looking for. Also, it's nice to be able to pick the one from the bunch that has the nicest paint job!


----------



## JadeIcing

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Also, it's nice to be able to pick the one from the bunch that has the nicest paint job!


I love that part. I look at each almost as if I had them under a microscope.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I may be going back to the feed store tomorrow and if I do, I'll probably pick up a couple more animals! Not too many though since I was just there on Friday. Bassetluv, how big are the Breyer horses? I've been eying this little pair on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00078ZHBM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

What material are they made of? How is the quality? Does that price seem reasonable?


----------



## Bassetluv

> Bassetluv, how big are the Breyer horses? I've been eying this little pair on Amazon:





Breyer horses are _*amazing*_. The detailing can vary somewhat, but for most of them it is intricate and precise, which is what makes them so highly sought-after. The size approximations are as follows:

Traditional 12"L x 9"H

Classic 9"L x 6"H

Paddock Pals 6"L x 5"H

Stablemates 4"L x 3"H

and Mini Whinnies (one I've only heard about recently) 1-1/2"L x 1-1/2"H 

The horse model you're looking at is a Classic, I believe. I tend to like the Classics the most simply because they don't take up as much room as the Traditional, but still are a half-decent size to display. I couldn't tell you exactly what type of plastic they are constructed from, but they are quite durable; however, like the Schleich they are prone to easy rubs and scratches in the paint. Breyers though, can be repainted (if one is into doing that) and people who do this professionally can make hundreds of dollars per model for a good remake. Repairs to broken limbs and chips are done as well, so if a Breyer gets damaged it can be salvaged (and again, someone who knows what they are doing can repair one so well that you'd never know there was any previous break). The accessories that you can buy for them (saddles, bridles, halters) are sometimes so well-made that they are exact replicas of the real thing. LOLâ¦sellers on Ebay often have to emphasize in bold that the halter/bridle/saddle they're selling isn't for a real horse, they look so real. (And they're pricey! I saw someone selling a custom-made Breyer saddle for over $250.00 recently.)

Word of warningâ¦Breyers are like Schleich; once you get one, you're hooked for life.

(And the price of the ones you're looking at seems to be pretty average...if you go online and do a few searches, you'll be able to find sites that quote approx values of different molds, when they were released, if they're retired or not, etc.)


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh yeah, and I forgot to say that I bought some more Schleich - even though I'd promised myself I'd be good. It's your fault Peg! You posted that website for TGF and I couldn't resist.

Will post pics when I get them.


----------



## TinysMom

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Oh yeah, and I forgot to say that I bought some more Schleich - even though I'd promised myself I'd be good. It's your fault Peg! You posted that website for TGF and I couldn't resist.


All my fault? 

Yep...it was so hard to twist your arm from all the way down here in Texas...I was just making you order animal after animal....

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Bassetluv wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and I forgot to say that I bought some more Schleich - even though I'd promised myself I'd be good. It's your fault Peg! You posted that website for TGF and I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> All my fault?
> 
> Yep...it was so hard to twist your arm from all the way down here in Texas...I was just making you order animal after animal....
> 
> :biggrin2:
Click to expand...


I think it was your Schleich aura coming through, transmitted through the ethers of the Internet to poor unsuspecting Canadians like me. I read your post and could hear 'buy me...buy me...buy me...' and I was powerless to resist. Kinda like The Amazing Kreskin. 

Pretty soon we're going to have to start a Schleich's Anonymous thread, for those who are having withdrawal symptoms from not meeting their weekly fixes, or are driving their partners crazy. (Problem is, who would be the moderator? )


----------



## TinysMom

My Appaloosa (sp?) and my riding pony arrived today...I had to edit the pictures a bit as they were too dark/light...

I think both are discontinued. The riding pony is number13298 and the Appaloosa is 13271.







































My favorite (even though damaged) is still the shire horse...

Here's my shire horse - you can see where the broken ear is. I can't bring myself to throw him out - so I used black marker so his ear isn't as noticeable. I'm still going to get a "good" one - but this guy will be somewhere in the background....it isn't his fault my husband is jinxed to be a klutz...

This guy is the one that turned me on to the horses...











A large group of mine - not all of them - but I was just setting them on the desk for right now...


----------



## JadeIcing

I took two back I had doubles (still leaves two doubles) and got the Tennesse Walking Horse. 






This is how I have mine now.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Similar to TinysMom, Bassetluv, you have talked me into buying that Breyer mare and foal! Shame on you  There are a lot to pick from on Amazon, but I'm sticking to one that has free shipping. I just have to decide if I want that pair, or this one:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00078ZHBW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Hey, another good thing about the Schleich animals (and Breyer horses too since it appears I'm probably going to want to collect them also) is that family members will have an easier time of finding Christmas gifts for me! I was going to request that my family limit the number of gifts I get because I have so much stuff already. I wouldn't mind getting some little animals or maybe even a bigger display case to put them in though!


----------



## JadeIcing

Nice ones Peg!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Alicia, for some reason I thought those pictures you just posted were of Peg's set up! I was thinking, wow, she really expanded her collection fast... Until I saw Ringo's picture in the background :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Alicia, for some reason I thought those pictures you just posted were of Peg's set up! I was thinking, wow, she really expanded her collection fast... Until I saw Ringo's picture in the background :biggrin2:




What are you talking about??? People Print his picture all the time.


----------



## Bassetluv

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Similar to TinysMom, Bassetluv, you have talked me into buying that Breyer mare and foal! Shame on you  There are a lot to pick from on Amazon, but I'm sticking to one that has free shipping. I just have to decide if I want that pair, or this one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pinto-Mare-Foal-Blood-Overo/dp/B00078ZHBW/ref=pd_sim_t_1




I like the look of both.  (Oh, and that one is the Ginger mold...a popular one.) And I know, I didn't mean to hook you, but they're so addictive! With the Schleich and the Breyers, forget about building a display case...you should build an entire room for them. 

I'll post some pics for you of the Breyers I currently have, but will put them in their own thread since this is for Schleichs.


----------



## JadeIcing

Arabian that is retired. His name is Aali it means the high or exalted one.


----------



## Bassetluv

Had to move my guys from the shelf they were on; it was beginning to get shaky. So here they are now, on my sofa table
















*Oh, and I don't know about the rest of you, but one of the things that gets me in a Schleich-buying mood is seeing the close-up pics that everyone posts of their newest ones. They just look far too tempting to resist! So whenever I see another one here, I get the urge to go to the store 'just to look', of course....:whistling


----------



## JadeIcing

I had to seperate mine because I had to many where they go. :shock:I may be moving them again I have an idea...


----------



## Bassetluv

I know! You have so many! But I'm striving to catch up.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> I know! You have so many! But I'm striving to catch up.




I have the Dalmation male and the Holstein Calf Suckling to trade! :biggrin2:

Here are the names

Arabian Stallion 13248--Aali
Bernese Mountain Dog 16316--Shane
Bernese Mountain Dog Puppy 16344 --Ashley
Bernese Mountain Dog, standing 16339 --Mary
Boer Kid 13260--Davey
Border Collie 16330--Kirsten
Cat standing 13122-Raven 
Cat walking 13286--Tabitha
Chimpanzee Cub 14192--Claire 
Chimpanzee female 14191--Jessica 
Chimpanzee male 14189 Issac
Dalmatian 16319 -Perdita
Dalmatian male 16346--Pongo
Dalmatian puppy 16347--Lucky
Dalmatian puppy, sitting 16348--Penny
Donkey Foal 13268--Louey 
Dwarf Lop (Rabbit) 14415 --Cristy
Falabella 13278--Deigo
Fleckvieh Calf 13132 --Nadine 
Frog 14407--Herbert 
German Shepherd Puppy 16343Princess
Giraffe Calf 14321 --Lana 
Golden Retriever 16335--Holden 
Golden Retriever Puppy 16342--Mitzy 
Goose 13129--Abigail
Guinea Pig 14417--Dell 
Hanoverian Foal 13277--Kieran 
Hanoverian Mare, Dressage 13296--Emelia
Holstein calf,sucking 13615--Hank 
Holstein Cow 13140--Cindy
Husky female 16372--Sere
Husky male 16371--Damon
Husky puppy 16373--Sasha
Husky puppy, laying 16374--Misga
Jack Russel 16331--Eddie 
Jaguar 14359--Sheera 
King Penguin 14140--Danny 
Knabstrupper foal, sucking 13619--Rey
Knabstrupper Mare 13617--Renata
Koala 14303--Bindy
Labrador yellow 16329--Summer
Lamb lying 13284--Elizabeth 
Lamb standing 13285--Victoria
Leopard 14360--Sonia 
Lion cub, walking 14364--Reeve 
Lion Standing 14354--Cristopher
Lioness, walking 14363-Terrie 
Lipizzaner Foal 13294--Joaquin 
Lipizzaner Mare 13603--Rhianna 
Lipizzaner Stallion 13293--Lucas 
Meerkat, sitting 14362--Uncle Max
Meerkat, standing 14368--Timon
Moose 14310--Bernie
Mustang stallion black, reared up 13624--River 
Pet 14410 (Dog Sitting)--Mitchel
Piglet standing 13289--Danica
Puppy with Ball 14453--Max
Pygmy Rabbit 14416--Kara Zor EL
Quarter Horse 13251--Arial
Rabbit 14246--Peter
Rabbit black-brown 13137--Wayne
Rabbit black-white 13121--Laura
Rat 14405--Andy
Rodeo Bull 13613--Fagan
Sheep standing 13283--Annie
Shetland Foal 13608--Arabella
Shetland Pony 13297--Bella Aria
Shire foal 13272--Seraphina
Shire Horse 13247--Colin
St. Bernard Puppy 16345--Tess
Tennessee Walking Horse Stallion 13631--J.C. aka Johnny Cash
Tiger 14317--Kane
Tinker Foal 13295--Andrea
Tinker mare 13279--Emmaline
Tinker stallion 13625--Stephan
White swan 13614--Gary
White Tigeress 14352--Milla
White-tailed doe 14254--Keely
Wolf 14249--Akelia
Zebra 14148--Hallie
Zebra Foal 14146--Denzel


----------



## SnowyShiloh

My gosh, Alicia, can you remember all the names just looking at the animals? I think it's funny what different names we chose for some of them- my swan is Kassimer, which I think of as being rather regal, and yours... is Gary. I love it  We also both have foals named Ciaran/Kieran. I wonder if I'll keep naming all mine when I have as many as you! I think I have 20 so far. 

Bassetluv, please post pictures of your Breyers! I spent a rather embarrassing amount of time tonight scouring Amazon and came up with a shopping cart with $100 worth of Breyer horsies. Shipping is $20 additional. I'm going to sleep on it and then decide tomorrow whether or not to place the order... I have 3 of the Classic horses, 2 sets of Mini Whinnies (love the name!), several Stablemates and... two stuffed horses. I like stuffed animals, okay?! I suppose thought that I should start out with just one horse to see if I actually like them and then order more!


----------



## TinysMom

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Oh, and I don't know about the rest of you, but one of the things that gets me in a Schleich-buying mood is seeing the close-up pics that everyone posts of their newest ones. They just look far too tempting to resist! So whenever I see another one here, I get the urge to go to the store 'just to look', of course....:whistling


Hmm.....so I should go try to take more close-up pics....right?

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> My gosh, Alicia, can you remember all the names just looking at the animals? I think it's funny what different names we chose for some of them- my swan is Kassimer, which I think of as being rather regal, and yours... is Gary. I love it  We also both have foals named Ciaran/Kieran. I wonder if I'll keep naming all mine when I have as many as you! I think I have 20 so far.


Most of them. I thought it was funny because it is so regal looking. So Gary he became. We have good choices in names. Hehe I had to once you named them. I have 84 but am waiting for some.


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Bassetluv wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I don't know about the rest of you, but one of the things that gets me in a Schleich-buying mood is seeing the close-up pics that everyone posts of their newest ones. They just look far too tempting to resist! So whenever I see another one here, I get the urge to go to the store 'just to look', of course....:whistling
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.....so I should go try to take more close-up pics....right?
> 
> :biggrin2:
Click to expand...

Lol.


----------



## Becca

Woah - Cute animal model overload!

Cute animal model overload!

Cute animal model overload!



:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing

Percheron Foal - 13627 - Gabriel







Frisian Foal - 13622 - Aaliyah






Camargue foal - 13628 - Caden


----------



## JadeIcing

They are now on my coffee table. Good thing I dont drink Coffee! Ok well some are.






























Sun Jul 13th, 2008 12:28 PM I first posted about this. I had 5 or so I thought than found two more. Now I have 84 not counting the tipi.


----------



## Bassetluv

> Bassetluv, please post pictures of your Breyers!



Yep, I did (though the thread has probably dropped to the 2nd page). It's titled 'pics of my breyers' etc. I don't have many of them, but someday will get more. 

Oh, and about stuffed animals...I'm 50 yrs old and still love them! I love the Gunds, the Hansas, and some of the Steiffs. The more realistic-looking they are, the more I like them. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

Back to Schleichs...I just ordered one more last night, and can't wait to get him. It's a Fjord horse! He should go well with the Prezwalski (I ordered one of them too a little while ago...hopefully he will be here soon). 

Pics upon arrival.


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh man...went to Apple Saddlery at lunchtime to see if they had any Schleich. And I did it again. They had a lot of them, and almost all were in perfect shape, no scratches or rubs. So I bought more. Will post pics after I get home tonight.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Looking forward to seeing which new little animals you brought home! I checked out the Schleich at my Fred Meyer yesterday, but they just moved the display and there was only one little horsie out... I don't know which one he was (one of the white ones!), but I was considering buying him until I saw the scratches. We also went to the other Fred Meyer in town and I managed to not buy any! I picked up a couple foals but then set them down. Yay self control! I'm planning on buying several Breyer horses in the near future, so I should try to limit myself on the Schleichs for a couple weeks.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Curious, does anyone have any of the human figurines and other accessories for there Schleich collections? I know there's like a dressage arena, dressage rider, a male rider w/ halter, blanket & bridle & saddle, a horse trailer & pickup. Does anyone have these things? If so, I'd love to see some of the horses tacked up! 

Eventually I will have some of the riders, etc. I think that's what I'll get the next time I go to Dels, is the riding set and a few other models.

Emily


----------



## TinysMom

My order from the toy store online came - the animals were each in their own individual bags (from Schliech it looks like). One of the them (the horse) was a bit mussed up - I haven't decided whether to send it back or try to fix it with a bit of marker (I'm more of a defeated perfectionist - versus being a perfectionist....so it doesn't bother me when something isn't perfect if I can "hide" the flaw...which is probably why I'm keeping the one eared horse that broke his ear - along with getting one that has both ears).

Here are some pics:

I need to get better pics of the kitten and the baby bear...





Puppy




Other puppy




The two together










The shire mare





The mare with the shire horse


----------



## Bassetluv

> I picked up a couple foals but then set them down. Yay self control!



You must be very self-controlled! I find it very hard to put them back down once I've picked them up.  If there's rubs and scratches on it, then I find it a bit easier, but if they're flawless, well...I fight and argue with myself in the store. LOL...I can stand there for half an hour or more just trying to decide which ones to buy and which to leave behind.


----------



## Bassetluv

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Curious, does anyone have any of the human figurines and other accessories for there Schleich collections? I know there's like a dressage arena, dressage rider, a male rider w/ halter, blanket & bridle & saddle, a horse trailer & pickup. Does anyone have these things? If so, I'd love to see some of the horses tacked up!
> 
> Eventually I will have some of the riders, etc. I think that's what I'll get the next time I go to Dels, is the riding set and a few other models.
> 
> Emily



I'm guessing not, Emily, as no one's posted pics of any yet. (However, give it just a bit of time...someone will get something. )

*Oh, unless you count the tepee...JadeIcing's got that I think...


----------



## Bassetluv

Peg, I love the baby Huskies! They are so adorable. I really like the Shire mare too. Now the stallion...I've picked him up in the store a couple of times and then put him back, because his face just doesn't appeal to me all that much. (But I know that once I've collected all of the other horses I want first, I'll wind up with one of him too. )

The kitten with the ball...is that one of the discontinued ones? I think a couple of ones I ordered are on the discontinued list: the baby goat with a bell, and the Fjord horse (the Fjord was kinda hard to find).


----------



## Bassetluv

And here's my newbies



































And I'm sneaking in a couple of non-Schleichs that I got recently. These are Safaris...a Border collie and an English lop (when I saw the e-lop, how could I resist??)











Last pic...this one is of the Hafling that I already posted a while back, but I just really like this picture of him


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oooh, Bassetluv, I adore that horse below the Percheron! What is he? So pretty! Does your Andalusian stallion have dots on him? You asked before if mine does, and he does. Also, Alicia, I love the Frisian foal! I'll keep my eyes peeled for her. The foals are definitely my favorites. Peg, I think I'm going to need to place an order for some of those discontinued ones.... I know I said I'm going to try not to order any, but there are some discontinued ones that I really like and I know I won't be able to find them. One of the other reasons I haven't wanted to order any is that I like to personally inspect each one ahead of time and I don't know if ones I order would be in great condition or not.

Also, Bassetluv, I posted a reply in the Breyer thread! I need your advice :biggrin2:

I am enjoying our new little hobby of collecting these animal so much...


----------



## TinysMom

Well - today I received payment via paypal for mystery shops I'd done last month - $60+. I'd forgotten I'd done those shops - they were last minute things and I hadn't budgeted the income.....

BAD BAD PEGGY!

BUT.....

I was so pleased with the items from TGF (I just checked the bags - they were in the original bags that they're shipped in from Schleich - so I know that the horse was damaged from Schleich - not from TGF) - but everything was so well packaged...

....that I decided to order again and get the discontinued items before they sold out. I'm still kicking myself that I didn't get the fawn before it sold out.

Here are my purchases:

Beagle





Chestnut Mare





German Shepherd





Heavy Horse (I think I'm most excited about this one)





Holstein Foal





Holstein Mare





Iceland Brown





Trakehner Mare






I have honestly never been a "horsey" person at all - but when I've gotten stressed over the last few days - I love taking these out and holding them and just....looking at them. I don't know...its hard to explain - but they make me smile.

I'll take pictures when they get here - I just ordered them a bit ago...


----------



## TinysMom

I love your rock wall that you're using for the display. Do they all have that around them? Or did you just set that up in one or two spots for pictures?

I want to get some green felt or something that is like grass (maybe from Railroad train models...I don't know)....but I love the small rocks and how you used them.

Do you mind if I steal that idea?

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Oooh, Bassetluv, I adore that horse below the Percheron! What is he? So pretty! Does your Andalusian stallion have dots on him? You asked before if mine does, and he does.
> 
> Also, Bassetluv, I posted a reply in the Breyer thread! I need your advice :biggrin2:



Just posted to the Breyer thread...I dunno how much help I gave you tho...

The horse below the Percheron? You must be looking at the Percheron mare. I got both the stallion and the mare, and the mare's pic is right below the stallion's. As for my Andy, no, he doesn't have the dots on him, which is why I was surprised that your model has it. But mine is an older model.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awww I'm so disappointed, the baby bear with the bottle is out of stock... he's so cute though!


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, I love the look of the Holstein mare Peg! Will look forward to your 'live' pics of her!  I really like the Iceland pony too...he's another on my 'soon to get' list.

Isn't it fun when you come home and your order has arrived in the mail? :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I love your rock wall that you're using for the display. Do they all have that around them? Or did you just set that up in one or two spots for pictures?
> 
> I want to get some green felt or something that is like grass (maybe from Railroad train models...I don't know)....but I love the small rocks and how you used them.
> 
> Do you mind if I steal that idea?
> 
> :biggrin2:



LOL...steal away! I went for a walk with my dog one day; there's a place here where I can let her off her leash and she can run to her heart's content without any other dogs around. Its' an old military base with abandoned roads and fields...and I noticed a lot of gravel lying about. So I thought, 'that might make a really cool rock wall for the Schleichs'. Next thing ya know, I'm walking home with a backpack stuffed with rocks. I glued them together with a gluegun (here's hoping it will stay together) but I couldn't make it as long as I wanted because of the weight...the glue would just give way. I'll take a pic of the whole length of it for you, but it's not that big. And the green mat underneath them is just what you mentioned; it's fake 'grass' for model railroads. That too isn't very big - I was disappointed at the size when I got it home and opened the package - but at least it makes the ground look better for pics.


----------



## Bassetluv

Here's a pic of the entire rock wall. The green stuff is also for model train sets; it's a mossy product that you can use to make your own trees. I decided to stick some on the wall to imitate moss.


----------



## TinysMom

I am sitting here in shock that I ordered those items....but a part of me is soooo glad I did because you never know when those discontinued items will run out. So - since it was "unexpected" money - I'm going to be happy with my purchase. 

I am thinking about returning the Shire mare - I don't know. I hate to do that....she really isn't that bad and I just hate packaging her up and returning her. I checked on their return policies and here is what T.G.F. says...

[align=left]*When returning items:* [/align] [align=left]1. All returned items must be in the original packaging with tags attached (if applicable). [/align] [align=left]2. Any items returned for reasons other than defects must be unused and in the original packaging with tags attached (if applicable). [/align] [align=left]3. We will not give a credit or refund for used merchandise. [/align] [align=left]4. If you have received a defective item from us, return the item and a copy of your email invoice/packing slip. Please inform us which you prefer: a replacement item or a refund for the defective merchandise.[/align] [align=left]5. Returns must be made within 30 days of receiving your order.[/align] [align=left]6. T.G.F. Toys does not reimburse shipping on returned merchandise unless T.G.F. Toys made an error in shippingan incorrectitem. C.O.D. Returns will not be accepted.[/align] [align=left]7. Address all returns to: T.G.F. Toys, Attn: Returns Department, 255 N 200 E, Hyde Park, UT 84318[/align] [align=left]8. Refunds for returned items will beissued to the credit card or PayPal account used when placing the order. We do not issuecheckor money order refunds; therefore when returning items paid for with a check or money order, a store credit will issued to the customer for a future order.[/align] [align=left]*When returning items for exchange:* [/align] [align=left]1. All of the above statements concerning Returned Items apply to returned items for exchange with the addition of the following. [/align] [align=left]2. Please print out a copy of your order confirmation email and enclose a note with your return stating which items you would like to exchange the returned items for. [/align] [align=left]3. Additional shipping & handling will be charged for exchanges unless unless T.G.F. Toys made an error in shippingan incorrectitem. If paying via credit card, the additional shipping & handling will be charged to the card used to place the order unless otherwise requested by the customer. If payment was made via Paypal, we will invoice thecustomer via PayPal for the additional shipping & handling before shipping the exchanged items. If paying via Personal Check or Money Order, please contact us before returning the items so that we can estimate your exchange shipping & handling and enclose that amount with your return payable to T.G.F. Toys.[/align] [align=left]4. When exchanging items for a higher priced item(s), please indicate if you would like the price difference to be charged to your credit card used when placing the order or enclose the price difference with the return made payable to T.G.F. Toys. When exchanging items for a lower priced item(s), a refund will be applied to the credit card or PayPal account used when placing the order. We do not issuecheckor money order refunds; therefore when returning items paid for with a check or money order, a store credit will issued to the customer for a future order.[/align]I wanted to show y'all what they come shipped in...hope this helps:
















I couldn't find one of the bags right off so I just took these pictures.

Here are somewhat better pictures of the kitten and bear...

















The bear is designed to lay on his back - the kitten is designed to sit up but it can also lay on its back.

Question: Do y'all take the tags off or leave them on? (I haven't taken any off yet - but I think I want to)....


----------



## TinysMom

Its all I can do to not drive over to the Tractor Supply store 70 miles away to check out their stuff. That is where I got the dog playing with the tennis ball (I sent it to Ali 'cause it was ok - but not my favorite and I figured I could get it again). I find myself wondering if they also have the other baby animals like the kitten with yarn, etc. - if so - I think I'll buy them out (if I can afford it).

But I guess I"ll wait until the next time I work in that town - about 10 days to 2 weeks away....

:shock:


----------



## Bassetluv

I take the tags off of mine (just haven't with the new ones yet...been posting here instead  - which reminds me, I haven't eaten yet...). I take the tags off because I'm afraid that after some time they might affect the models themselves. Even though they're looped around the leg, some of the glue from the part of the tag that's glued together might get on them...and I know that some chemicals from some products will react with certain materials. For instance, I used to buy Best of the West horses - big plastic horses made by Marx back in the '60s - and with the older models, if the person who owned them left the plastic saddles and bridles on them for years, they wound up leaving 'melt marks' on the horse itself. So I remove the tags from the Schleichs just in case.

As for your Shire, if you're really hesitant to return her, would it be possible to restore her ear? If you still have it you might be able to glue it back on if it's a pretty clean break. Crazy glue?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, I'm sad too that they don't have the baby elephant with the ball. Wish I'd checked sooner. Elephants are my favorite wild animal and that figurine was so adorable! The fawn with the butterfly was so sweet too. I wish I'd seen earlier that they had the baby animals with the little additions! Peg, will you buy all the ones at the tractor supply store that have the little additions? I'm dying for a fawn with a butterfly, a baby bear with a bottle and a baby elephant with a ball. 

As it is, I have $66.21 worth of merchandise in my cart on that toy web site! That's AFTER going through and weeding out about $60 worth of stuff. It's hard to take out any more though because most of them are the discontinued models. A couple are also gifts, so I don't want to remove them. I'm going to at least get it down to $50 before placing an order.

Does this mean I have no self control?


----------



## TinysMom

The Shire with the missing ear was from an accident here at home - can't find the ear now...it was from the feed store. 

The shire from TGF had a bit of a paint mismark (white on black). I decided to just go ahead and go over it with a Sharpie...

I know - not the best move...but to the casual looker - it won't be obvious (I'm sure to y'all it would be) and I can turn her so that side is towards the wall. 

I love the look of the two shires together....

I feel so stupid...I never knew there were so many types (breeds?) of horses?

I mean - to me a horse was a horse. I knew of Arabians...I'd heard of some others....but I figured there were maybe...10-12 breeds?

I'm guessing now that there are a LOT more...


----------



## TinysMom

When I go to the store - if they have the babies and I can afford them - I will probably buy them out. That is....the babies with the toys/balls...whatever. Then I'll offer them for trade/purchase on here first (for what I paid for them plus shipping).

However, I make no promises...and I honestly don't remember what they have...

But I figure that those ones I can always sell on Ebay if people here don't want them.


----------



## TinysMom

Here is a neat link that shows a lot of discontinued Schleich....they aren't available...but still neat..

http://www.toydreamer.com.au/smurf1.asp?toytype=discontinued


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Okay, I just placed my order. Shipping was only $7 to Alaska! It'll probably take a month for them to get here, more to look forward to I guess! I managed to whittle my list down to $48 worth of stuff. I had to ditch the baby goat with the bell and the toucan  They were a couple of the priciest ones in my cart and I thought they were cute, but I wouldn't have been wanting them so urgently if they weren't discontinued models. Oh well! 

I tried to include links to the ones I ordered, but for some reason all the links lead to the same page! Anyway, I ordered the ferret (for the boyfriend who loves ferrets), 2 green budgies and 2 blue budgies (1 each for me and 1 each as a gift for my boyfriend's mom), the black and white sitting cat, the gray standing cat, the kitten with the yarn, the one just labeled "dog", the Bernese Mountain Dog puppy, the Icelandic pony, the rearing Morgan stallion, the red squirrel, the puppy with the ball, the white mouse... and I think that's all of them!


----------



## TinysMom

So how do you keep your list of what you have already? Where do you keep it?

I'm thinking of either making a posterboard w/ the numbers of what I already have....or maybe printing it on paper and putting it in a page protector....

I love what you ordered SS....some of them I already have ordered and am waiting on......

I really do love this thread....even if y'all keep making me want to buy more.

BTW - I'll share what I told Ali (I was teasing her)..

She who dies with the most toys.....

...

....

...

[align=center]STILL DIES!

:biggrin2:

[align=left]So I'm going to try hard to not be competitive and go "I have to have X 'cause Ali has it..." etc.


[/align][/align]


----------



## JadeIcing

I was happy cause I got one. you guys kind of knocked that out the park! I may or may not get some tomorrow.


----------



## JadeIcing

Daisy






I have these two to trade.


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate

Good gosh everyone! This has got to be the biggest obsession I have seen since Ty Beanie Babies! Holly molly you guys have herds of animals! I caon't believe it.

And you know what is even more funny? That it is a German toy company label but the actual figurines are made in China! I find that hilarious! 

I am going to Germany in February by the way. If there are any hard to find ones that you want me to look for just let me know. I will have to print out a list and take the pictures with me. My cousins and the rest of my family over there will think I am insane!

Shannon


----------



## Bassetluv

> This has got to be the biggest obsession I have seen since Ty Beanie Babies! Holly molly you guys have herds of animals! I caon't believe it.



And what's funny too is, I was standing in line at the checkout with the ones I got today, and whilst standing there was feeling sort of funny...you know, like 'I'm 50 yrs old and I'm standing here buying toys for myself' and was hoping no one would notice.  Ironically too, I was buying them at our local horse center. The woman in front of me was buying horsey stuff for *real* horses - leg wraps, blankets, that kind of thing - and I was envying her so much, as I've always wanted to have a horse of my own. But then after asking her what the metal things were she was buying (my curiosity got the best of me and I had to know...turns out they were collapsible saddle racks) she said, "Oh my..._where_ did you get those animals? They are so beautiful! How much are they?" 

After that I didn't feel quite as bad. :biggrin2: hehe...another Schleichoholic in the making.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I used to collect Beanie Babies! I was 10 when I started though, so at least it was pretty normal for a young girl to want to collect them. I have easily over a hundred in a couple of boxes at my mom's house, and my favorite ones sitting out in my room there. A lot of people went crazy with the Beanie Babies, and I had a lot of them, but I still think they were good for me. I had a rough time in my early teen years, and didn't get along very well with my mom then, and Beanie Babies were one of the things that gave me a lot of happiness and brought my mom and I together- we would go on little trips looking for them and she would surprise me with a new one sometimes. The only reason most of mine are in boxes is that I didn't have enough space to put them out. When I have kids, I plan to give the Beanies to them to play with. Beanie Babies are the only thing aside from the Schleich animals that I've ever collected  

I think the Schleich figures have more lasting power than the Beanies. Yes, they're toys too, but they don't look weird out on display in the living room like a truckload of little stuffed animals would. I know I'll still like these little animals 20 years from now.

When my new ones arrive, I will have 32 Schleich figures! Several years ago, I got a very pretty white wooden display cabinet for Christmas, until now it hasn't been used at all. I plan to put Schleich animals in it :biggrin2: I may be able to cram my new ones that are coming into the brown wooden display case I have now, but it will definitely be full after that!

Also, Peg asked if we remove the labels from the animals. I do. I'm not collecting them based on their value or value in the future, I'm just collecting them because I like them!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Forgot to say before, but Shannon, when I lived in Austria I went over to Germany a lot and I remember seeing Schleich figurines! I don't specifically recall them being Schleich, but they were a ton of smurfs doing different things, and they were well made, nicely painted rubbery-plastic things. I'm sure they were Schleich. I never bought any because I don't feel any particular connection to Smurfs, but whenever I saw them in stores I'd spend some time looking at them because they were interesting. Now that they make animals and I love animals, how could I resist?


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, after these last splurges of mine, I do have to curtail it for a while. Will have to take some savings to pay the credit card! :?So any ones I get from now on will be odds and ends...just one here and there. I do still have a couple that I'd ordered online which have yet to arrive though, so I'm excited to get them! And if I get frustrated about not being able to buy, guess I can always try and 'create' more stuff for them (fences, walls, etc.).


----------



## TinysMom

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Well, after these last splurges of mine, I do have to curtail it for a while. Will have to take some savings to pay the credit card! :?So any ones I get from now on will be odds and ends...just one here and there. I do still have a couple that I'd ordered online which have yet to arrive though, so I'm excited to get them! And if I get frustrated about not being able to buy, guess I can always try and 'create' more stuff for them (fences, walls, etc.).


Um......actually....I've been meaning to contact you about maybe trading....I love the things you make for your horses and I was gonna PM you about it - I just have been so busy. I will PM you with my idea - but basically I figured if you were comfortable with them being ordered online....we could trade some of your homemade items for items I'd order online for you and have shipped to you...

I'm just not at all creative.....


----------



## TinysMom

If I start off a post with "Bad Bad Peggy..." you know what its about - right?

Well - Art & I had to go to the feed store to pick up the last of my order. Maybe I should say "Bad Art & Peggy" as he encouraged me to go ahead and get a few more...

I bought a replacement Shire Horse that has two good ears (till Art gets near him)....and I bought the Shire foal. I also bought the baby panda for my babies collection - but I couldn't resist and bought the adult panda too. I bought a young donkey for my babies collection....and two baby lions and a baby calf that I think has been discontinued (13139). I think I'd bought one before and sent it to Ali thinking I wouldn't use it after all....but the more I looked at this one - the more I liked it.

I also bought 5 sitting and 5 standing Meerkats and will have them available for trade. I'd prefer to trade them as sets - and they have been discontinued. If no one wants them - I'm sure I can sell them on Ebay....I got them pretty cheap. (I can also sell them for what I paid plus shipping). I think there are two or three more of each meerkat there - I don't remember for sure. I am thinking of going back and buying out what they have in the $1 off basket....there are two of the lions like I sent Ali (also discontinued) and I forget what all else....

Oh - and she placed an order at convention and they will call me when the order is in. She bought several new horses (she can't remember which ones) and more cows and stuff. I'm dying to see what she got. She also said she'll special order for me anything that I want...

When I got home- one of my two larger orders from Ebay had arrived.

I'm loading pictures now....but the item numbers are:

16307 - St Bernard I think?
16316 - Burmese dog (probably have that wrong) sitting
16339 - Burmese dog standing
13123 - black and white cat
14364 - lion cub
14187 - tiger cub
14410 - farm dog
13268 - donkey baby
14249 - wolf - which I love in person (I bought it for Ali and didn't really look at it but her photos made it catch my eye so I looked at it today)
13139 - cow calf (discontinued??)
14331 - panda baby
14199 - adult panda
13272 - Shire foal


----------



## TinysMom

The pictures are horrible - but here goes...

The first three are of my shelves BEFORE today....











This is how my order was packaged from Ebay. I was very pleased - it was in a box and everything was well padded. The seller is Carlsons Collectibles and the shipping was reasonable...a bit high - but as I said - it was well packed and shipped priority if I remember right...I'd have to look.









I am horrid at closeups....sorry. I may try with my other camera..















I think this is the "dog" aka "farm dog" from the farm collection. 



















These are my feed store purchases - minus the meerkats...





























All of my new stuff today...





I'm hoping that my other Ebay order will come in tomorrow....

I am very seriously considering going back to the feed store today and buying the discontinued items and selling them on Ebay (after offering them here first). I received a paycheck today in the mail that would pay for it.....I'm just not sure if I want to go to that much hassle to list them on Ebay....especially when you consider packing them up and sending them out. 

Still yet....it might be one way to pay for my Schleich addiction....uh...habit.

The thing is - I'm pretty sure that the store in Uvalde has a number of the discontinued baby animals....

I wonder if Art would like to go for a drive......????

:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

I took more pictures...


----------



## JadeIcing

Andalusion Stallion - 13607 - Alain





Holstein Calf -- 13139 -- John (retired)


----------



## JadeIcing

So what is everyones count? 

Mine is 87 not counting the tipi.


----------



## TinysMom

Wow - that stallion is GORGEOUS. I love him. I forget if he is retired or not....the feed store owner's wife told me she ordered a bunch of horses - I'll have to keep my eyes open for it.

I wound up going back and going through the $1 off basket to find items to trade and buy for myself. If anything had a nick, scratch, dent, etc. - I put it back. I tried to only keep items in excellent condition.

Now to figure out what to trade...

Here's what I bought...

14360 - Leopard ($3.95 each)




14369 - jaguar ($3.95 each)





what I may have to trade - I *may* keep one leopard and one jaguar for myself. The lion cubs were .95 each and the wolf was $2.50






I originally bought these to trade - but the more I look at them......I am going to think about it...

14354 - Lion - $3.95
14363 - Lioness - $3.95










I broke down and bought these for my baby animal collection. They were in perfect shape and I wanted them before kids messed them up by playing with them in the store....






I'm watching a couple of discontinued items on Ebay and I think somewhere else....and then once I'm done w/ them - I'm going to try to not buy any more till the feed store gets the horses in....

Ali just asked me how many I have now - I hate to count and see.....(no where near as many as she has...).


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Alicia, of figures I actually have on hand, my count is 20. Including all the ones I've order online that haven't arrived yet, my count is, erm... 53 or 54!onder:

Okay.... whose idea was it again to post links to web sites that sell Schleich? So, I ordered several Schleich figures from TGF yesterday. Today I went back and was looking around and stumbled across the Papo and Safari figurines. I am now $50 poorer and have *21* new little figures on their way to me! And I swear, I only picked the absolute cutest ones that I couldn't live without. I chose UPS Ground shipping (only $6.50!), so it will probably be about 2 months until they arrive! :waiting:

Alright, you guys. I'm not allowed to buy more animals for at least a couple months here. I don't feel too bad about ordering them. I figure between today and yesterday, I spent about a day and a half's worth of pay- my work is always trying to get me to come in on my days off, so I'll just be sure to pick up an extra shift next time they ask  

If anyone wants to, I can list which animals I just ordered. Suffice it to say, they are very cute and I had a tough time deciding!


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> If anyone wants to, I can list which animals I just ordered. Suffice it to say, they are very cute and I had a tough time deciding!


You didn't automatically share the list???

:shock:


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> So what is everyones count?
> 
> Mine is 87 not counting the tipi.


38 + 1 eared horse...

If I keep the two lions - that makes it 40 (haven't decided yet) - and if I keep the jaguar and leopard that will make it 42.

I also have on order...

TGF - 8
EBay (Schleich Collectibles Figurines store) - 14 - his shipping was really reasonable for the amount I bought too....


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Well okay Peg, I'll share my list! Also, to justify having purchased all of these, I've never seen Papo or Safari animals for sale here in Alaska, so it's not like I could just pick one up every couple days at the store.

Here we go!

*Papo figures*

Cheetah cub (my first big cat, look at that face!):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/1h8od/Papo_Cheetah_Cub.jpg

Elephant calf (I love elephants, so I had to get him!):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/vj96/Papo_Elephant_Calf.jpg

Female cat (she's so pretty):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/176yl/Papo_Female_Cat.jpg

Panda and baby (so cute, I love pandas, my Schleich panda cub can go with them):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/2d7qk/Papo_Panda_Baby.jpg

Rabbit (how could I resist? I actually did resist one of the rabbits):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/vjg2/Papo_Rabbit.jpg

*Safari figures*

Andalusian horse (love the pose):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/qdhk/Safari_LTD_Andalusian_Horse.jpg

Appaloosa colt (managed to resist getting the mama too):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/1cnkz/Safari_LTD_Appalossa_Colt.jpg

Dapple Grey horse (so jaunty!):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/12jwi/Safari_LTD_Dapple_Grey_Horse.jpg

Charolais calf (my first cow, she's so cute):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/1k6u8/Safari_LTD_Charolais_Calf.jpg

Lamb (too adorable to resist):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/oqnc/Safari_LTD_Lamb.jpg

Grey Tabby cat (looks so happy):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/quc8/Safari_LTD_Grey_Tabby_Cat.jpg

Tabby cat (matches the grey one!):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/quc9/Safari_LTD_Tabby_Cat.jpg

Lop eared rabbit (so sweet):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/2l063/Safari_LTD_Lop-Eared_Rabbit.jpg

Wild hare (been admiring Bassetluv's hare):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/oqmm/Safari_LTD_Wild_Hare.jpg

Bantam Hen on nest (so cute):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/2e76v/Safari_LTD_Bantam_Hen_on_Nest.jpg

Blue Hyacinth Macaw (this one I added to my cart in the middle of deleting a bunch of others):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/1k6tw/Safari_LTD_Blue_Hyacinth_Parrot.jpg

Cockatoo (I love parrots):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/14mky/Safari_LTD_Cockatoo.jpg

Mandarin duck (so pretty):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/2d0a7/Safari_LTD_Mandarin_Duck.jpg

Mini Wolf cub (only cost 39 cents and is very tiny, but seems really cute):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/2m2xl/Safari_LTD_Mini_Wolf_Cub.jpg

Wolf cub (to put by the mini one!):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/2d09a/Safari_LTD_Wolf_Cub.jpg

Moose calf (I love moose, they're one of my favorite animals and this one is so cute):
http://tgftoys.com/store/image/quco/Safari_LTD_Moose_Calf.jpg

Phew! So, what do you think of my selections?


----------



## JadeIcing

I am doing better. Atleast I am sticking to just one thing.


----------



## TinysMom

I think I like the Papo better than Safari - the cheetah cub is cute...


----------



## JadeIcing

Papo is VERY much like the Schleich.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I'm really curious about how the Schleich, Papo and Safari will compare when I can see them in person. Shall I post pictures of the Papo and Safari when they arrive, maybe just as a group shot since this is the Schleich thread?

I hope I like the Safari and Papo figures because both have a ton of nice looking ones, as does Schleich.

So, what is everyone's favorite figure that they own? I'm still most fond of my Schleich pinto stallion  The Percheron stallion, Lipizzaner foal and Okapi are close behind!


----------



## TinysMom

How about if we list our favorite in each group....like our favorite dog or favorite horse or wildlife or whatever???


----------



## TinysMom

Snowy - start a Papo thread...with pictures.

I'll add to it...

Now I need to make myself LEAVE the computer.....


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> How about if we list our favorite in each group....like our favorite dog or favorite horse or wildlife or whatever???



I like that idea. 

Farm :

Fave Dog - Bernese Mountain Dog (Sitting)

Fave Cow - My new calf

Fave Horse? :shock:How about?

Fave Stallion - Tennessee Walking Horse

Fave Mare - Tinker Mare 

Fave Foal - Frisian Foal

Fave Pig is my only pig.

Sheep- Lamb Laying

Cat - Orange Cat Walking

Wild/Forest 

My lion, white tailed doeand the baby chimp.


----------



## TinysMom

Someone needs to start a Papo thread and if one isn't started by the time I get these...I'll start one.

I wanted to see what they were like - especially once I saw these....




































I'm still watching a couple of Schleich on Ebay....but after those end - no more buying till I go to the Tractor Supply after Labor Day - or if the feed store gets more in....the horses...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, I almost got that second one, the foal with it's legs up in the air! It was one of the last figures I removed from my cart to stay in budget. Now I kinda wish I'd got her, none of the Papos I ordered today are horses and I wanted to see what their horses are like. I also had the pair of kittens in my cart 

I don't really have enough animals yet to say which of each type I like best... half of mine are horses, and the others are all completely different kinds of animals, except that I have two rabbits. Oh and I do like the English Spot (I think that's what she is!) rabbit the best.


----------



## Bassetluv

Tally for mine are 45 figures (with a couple more still in transit). Of those 45, the breakdown goes like this:

*37 Schleich*

- 21 horses
- 3 cows
- 2 sheep
- 2 pigs
- 3 dogs
- 1 cat
- 5 rabbits


*6 Safari*

- 3 horses
- 2 rabbits
- 1 dog


*2 Breyer*

- both are cats (Not counting my other Breyer molds in this; just the kitties since they are of the same scale as Schleich)

Favorites of these would be hard to name as I have so many, but I do have to say that of the dogs, I love my Safari border collie the best. He's a bit off-scale to the others, but I love his pose and detailing. Of the pigs, I like the Swabian-Hall pig the best. Of the cats, the orange tabby (have always wanted an orange tabby cat in RL). Of the cows, the mom cow. And of the horses...this one's hard. My favorites tend to be the Andalusian, the Tennessee walker, the Tinker stallion, the Hafling stallion...oh heck, I can't choose. 

(Peg, if I get to making any more little halters I can send you one or two...just means I have to sit down and actually do it.  So far I've only made a couple, but I do want to try some more. The only problem with the halters is I have to make them a bit loose because they don't have buckles like a real halter...so putting them on and taking them off might cause rubs on the model if done over and over. Wish I had a way to actually have a buckle on them, or some sort of design that would allow them to open. I was thinking of velcro, but they're so tiny I don't know if I could cut velcro small enough to work.)


And I'm anxiously awaiting two horses I've wanted for a while now...the Przwalski's horse and the Fjord. (LOL...of course, after I'd ordered the Przwalski's, I saw one at Apple Saddlery (d'oh), but it'll still be fun to have him arrive by mail. The Fjord horse I'm really excited about, as (I think) they are quite hard to get. Well, it was hard for me to find one anyway.  And the coloring is just so wonderful on them.

Question about the Papo (and I really shouldn't ask cuz I'm sitting here saying to myself, 'Don't look at the Papo...don't look at the Papo" (I know me...I'll start buying some)), but, are they the same scale as the Schleich? And are they better detailing than the Safari? I find the Safari to be a mish-mash; some of them are almost goofy-looking, while others are really really nice.


***Forgot to add to my favorites...of the rabbits, I love the hare and the English lop the best. I was considering getting a couple more English lops and painting them the same colors as Yofi and Raph, only I'm not sure how well they'd stand up to painting (or how good a job I'd do at it. )


----------



## JadeIcing

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> And I'm anxiously awaiting two horses I've wanted for a while now...the Przwalski's horse




He is cute. We have him at work.


----------



## Bassetluv

*TinysMom wrote: *


>



I almost bought this one a while ago when I was at an art store. Was looking at the Schleichs they had and then turned the corner to discover they had shelves full of Safaris as well.  It looked just as good on the shelf as it does in the pics. But for now I'm focusing (mostly) on farm animals. But isn't she beautiful??


----------



## TinysMom

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> I almost bought this one a while ago when I was at an art store. Was looking at the Schleichs they had and then turned the corner to discover they had shelves full of Safaris as well.  It looked just as good on the shelf as it does in the pics. But for now I'm focusing (mostly) on farm animals. But isn't she beautiful??


I think she's a Papo and not a Safari.... 

I'm glad it looked as good in person as it did in pictures. I'm not big into wildlife but I love "mama and baby" type things. I can so hardly wait to get my order.

I almost didn't get the kittens - I kept going back and forth on them. As you probably noticed - most of mine were in odd positions - not just standing or sitting. I'm sort of excited about waiting to get them. (I was also pleased with the prices).

I don't know why I don't care for the Safari....if it is the paint job or what. I just have no desire to add them - at least I haven't really seen any that I want. The Papo? I see about another half dozen or so....maybe more. 

Ok - now back to Schleich ... and my favorites.....to date.

Horses - No debate here....the Shire mare. Second would be the gray riding pony that was discontinued. I love the color of the mare and the heft of her. But that is an easy choice for me.

Dogs - Hard hard choice. I love the Bernese dogs - but I also love the St. Bernard. Still yet - my eyes keep going to the border collie and the German shepherd collie - probably because of Millie and Sasha - our pups. So I guess I'm going to say its a tie between the St. Bernard and sitting Bernese for favorite dog....and German Shepherd puppy for the puppies. 

Cats - I think the black and white sitting cat. I love the grayish walking one that has a goofy face...but I love the sitting black and white cat - it looks realistic.

Baby animals - IMPOSSIBLE to pick a favorite - so I'll claim a three way tie....baby panda, lion cubs and tiger cub

Farm animals - This really goes in the baby animals but I knew a four way tie might not go.....the black and pink piglet - forget its name....but yeah....I smile when I see it

Wild animals - Standing meerkat

"Something different" - baby bear with bottle

As an interesting note - I thought I liked the husky puppies when I first got them (they're ok)...but now that I see them on the shelf with the rest of the dogs...they don't look as good. They look more "fake" to me whereby the other puppies and dogs look more true to life. I'll try to get a picture of them with some others later and show y'all what I mean. I'm not sure if I want the husky adults - I'll have to see them in person in order to decide - they're definitely not going to be on my list to buy online or trade for. I'm just not overly excited about them.

Now for a question....

*For those who have some on order - what is the one item or set you're looking forward to the most? (Ok - I'll accept two items)

For those who don't have any on order - what is the one item or set (and I'll accept two here) that you're looking forward the most to getting?

*Of my orders - the set I'm looking forward to getting the most is the Knabstrupper set with mama and nursing foal. The singleton I'm most looking forward to is the heavy horse I think.


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - I have some more questions for y'all....

*Do you plan to get every animal in certain collections (dogs/horses/farm animals, etc) - or do you plan to pick and choose? (In other words - someday will you look at them and go, "I have the COMPLETE set" ...(till they add more).

Are you adding discontinued items to your collection?

How will you know when it is time to stop adding to your collection? Will you stop adding when you fill a certain amount of space? Make more space?

How are you keeping track of your collection so you don't get duplicates? I know Ali uses Excel for a spreadsheet.

Are you going to be asking your family/friends for Schleich for gifts? If so - certain items? Or money for Schleich?

How are you budgeting for your purchases (if you're budgeting for them)? I liked the way Snowy said, "I spent as much as if I'd worked X so I'll pick up some extra hours.." and that got me thinking...

How much do you plan to do your buying online vs. local? 

*Just some thoughts to get some discussion going....

Here are my answers...

I am not buying every animal in the various collections. I don't like some of them. For instance - I'm finding I'm not a big fan of the smaller (leaner?) horses. I keep looking at the black rearing horse in the feed store - but honestly - it doesn't do much for me. I also don't know much about horses - so "X horse" vs. "Y horse" doesn't do much for me. So I'm mainly going for looks with the horses...what calls out to me. I do regret I bought the Shetland foal - maybe when I have the pony to go with it - I'll like it better. For dogs - I want a good number of them - but not all of them. Same with cats. I'm still trying to decide about the wild animals...I do love the cat family - so I may collect those but I don't want the elephants, etc. The baby animals? MY WEAKNESS. So I guess what I'm saying is...I'm gonna pick and choose.

Right now I'm focusing on the discontinued animals that I like so I can make sure I get them. I'm kicking myself that I didn't get the fawn with the butterfly when TGF still had it. Oh well...such is life. I'm watching a couple of discontinued items on Ebay right now...debating on one that is cute but isn't a "wow..I must have"...and watching some that end soon that I do love. 

I will probably take a break from adding when I reach a certain point ...like when my display is full. I'll get more when I add another shelf or something but I'll probably set some sort of limits.

I haven't yet set up a system to keep track of the animals - but I am hoping to do so today. I'll probably print up a page or two and put it in a page protector and keep it at my desk...and also keep a copy in my wallet for when I'm in the stores. 

I am not going to ask my family for Schleich as I like picking out what I get and who I get it from. So far - I've been VERY VERY pleased with my purchases from TGF Toys and from one store on Ebay. I don't know if I'll normally buy from individuals on Ebay but in these cases - the stores were retailers...so it worked well for me.

I think for budgeting - I'm going to allow myself $X per month. I have two companies that I pick up extra work from frequently - but not enough to count on as regular income. I'll add their pay to the budgeted amount whenever I get it.

I'll mostly buy online as I only have one store near me that sells Schleich and one store that is 70 miles away. HOWEVER, Justin's wife has said she can special order me anything I want from Schleich - so I may put together a nice order and just have her order it for me! I never thought to ask her to do that....but she is sooooo sweet.

So those are my answers...


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> As an interesting note - I thought I liked the husky puppies when I first got them (they're ok)...but now that I see them on the shelf with the rest of the dogs...they don't look as good. They look more "fake" to me whereby the other puppies and dogs look more true to life. I'll try to get a picture of them with some others later and show y'all what I mean. I'm not sure if I want the husky adults - I'll have to see them in person in order to decide - they're definitely not going to be on my list to buy online or trade for. I'm just not overly excited about them.





> I know what you mean. I still like them because I have a thing for Huskies.





> Now for a question....
> 
> *For those who have some on order - what is the one item or set you're looking forward to the most? (Ok - I'll accept two items)*





> *I only have one! As I told Peg it was shipped yesterday.*





> *For those who don't have any on order - what is the one item or set (and I'll accept two here) that you're looking forward the most to getting?
> 
> *





> That is hard. There is a few for me. I LOVE the frisian Mare but am dying for the Shire Mare and Hafling foal (which I can't find.) I love that they are different poses. Feels like it would add something.


----------



## JadeIcing

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Fave Foal - Frisian Foal




I have to add the camargue foal. (No Gender on this foal, so I said he is a he.) He looks like he is standing for the first time.


----------



## TinysMom

Ali - could you take a picture of the husky adults with other adult dogs so I can check it out? I'll try to take a picture of the puppies with other puppies to see if I can explain to others what I mean.

I love huskies as dogs...I think they're great. I just wish they'd done as good of a job w/ the huskies as they did with others..


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Ali - could you take a picture of the husky adults with other adult dogs so I can check it out? I'll try to take a picture of the puppies with other puppies to see if I can explain to others what I mean.
> 
> I love huskies as dogs...I think they're great. I just wish they'd done as good of a job w/ the huskies as they did with others..



Will do!

Ditto!


----------



## Bassetluv

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Bassetluv wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> I almost bought this one a while ago when I was at an art store. Was looking at the Schleichs they had and then turned the corner to discover they had shelves full of Safaris as well.  It looked just as good on the shelf as it does in the pics. But for now I'm focusing (mostly) on farm animals. But isn't she beautiful??
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's a Papo and not a Safari....
Click to expand...


Oh gosh, I think you're right. You know, I will have to go back to the store at some point because I was sure I saw that one; but maybe it was another model. Now I'm wondering if they carried Papo too. (See, my old age card is showing again.)

(So far as I know ) I haven't seen any Papo in person. I find many of the Safari tend to not look as realistic as Schleich, but some of them do appeal to me. Like my border collie (love this guy!)


----------



## Bassetluv

*Do you plan to get every animal in certain collections (dogs/horses/farm animals, etc) - or do you plan to pick and choose? (In other words - someday will you look at them and go, "I have the COMPLETE set" ...(till they add more).

*Probably...I've been buying the ones that appeal to me the most, but then find that the more I get, the more I have the urge to complete the entire collection someday.*

Are you adding discontinued items to your collection?

*Yes, but not intentionally...I have the goat kid with a bell and the Fjord horse on order; both are discontinued.
*
How will you know when it is time to stop adding to your collection? Will you stop adding when you fill a certain amount of space? Make more space?
*
Money will be the most influential factor. I can always buy shelving to put them on, since they are so small.*

How are you keeping track of your collection so you don't get duplicates? I know Ali uses Excel for a spreadsheet.
*
So far by memory...but my memory sucks at times. I caught myself last week in a store wondering if I already had one of the horses that was on display.*

Are you going to be asking your family/friends for Schleich for gifts? If so - certain items? Or money for Schleich?

*No. I'd rather order them myself, or - better yet - pick them out at the store myself, than wait for someone to buy me one. *

How are you budgeting for your purchases (if you're budgeting for them)? I liked the way Snowy said, "I spent as much as if I'd worked X so I'll pick up some extra hours.." and that got me thinking...

*hhmmm...I tend to use my debit card, then when my bank statement comes in I go* :shock:

How much do you plan to do your buying online vs. local?

*Online for the ones I can't find here. Unless I get lazy and don't feel like running around town searching.  Not having a car can be inhibiting.*
*


----------



## Bassetluv

Holy cannoli! I just was looking on ebay and there's a Schleich Fjord horse going for auction...bidding is still 5 hrs from closing and the price is up to $36.00 for him now! :shock:


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I laid down and got up shortly after the Persian kitten I was watching ended....she ended at $25. I wouldn't have gone that high.

The horse you mentioned....went for....$86.

The rearing Morgan I really liked (and was at .99 until I got up from my nap if I remember right) - went for $11.75 just moments ago. When I saw it was that high when I got up from my nap - I went to TGF and ordered it...along with a few other discontinued items ('big cats') that I realized I'd feel really bad if I missed out on them.

The beagle I liked (and have on order) went for $15.30.

The giraffes (which I wasn't really watching) - went for $35 each. Hmm...the feed store had giraffes that I didn't even look at....might be worth checking them out. 

The kitten with ball of yarn went for $12.25.

The German shepherd went for $11.75.

oh - the black farm dog I was watching went for $15.01.

I didn't bid/buy any of those in the auctions but I was watching them.

The more I look at those auctions - the more I think I'm going to focus my efforts on the discontinued items that I like. I also printed up a list of discontinued items to take with me when I go to the Tractor supply store in 10 days or so.

I contacted one seller on Ebay - told him that I wanted to buy a few of his retired items (I'm still waiting on my order from him....) but that I couldn't pay till Thursday. (I normally paypal within minutes after buying unless I'm buying several items and want to wait for an invoice for combined shipping). He told me to go ahead and buy them - he'll set them aside for me and then ship them out after he gets the payment next week. 

I told myself if I buy any from him - it can only be the discontinued items....

Anyway - I thought I'd share about those retired items and what they went for on Ebay. Some I was watching - some I didn't care about - but I found the final prices interesting...


----------



## JadeIcing

Holstein Foal -- 13263 - Brigitte







Halfling Horse - 13280 - Ciro









Hare - 14339 - Elias






Shots for Peg.











My foal minus my new girl.


----------



## JadeIcing

Some shots of how they are set now. I tried to leave room for as I add them.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, good idea to have questions to answer! I've found everyone else's (erm, all 3 of you) answers quite interesting. Here goes:*
*
*
For those who have some on order - what is the one item or set you're looking forward to the most? (Ok - I'll accept two items)
This one's tough! I'm really looking forward to getting the Morgan Stallion, I've been ogling the rearing stallions and he's retired, so I thought I'd better buy him now. The second Schleich I'm most looking forward to getting is probably the Great Bernese Mountain Dog puppy :biggrin2:

For those who don't have any on order - what is the one item or set (and I'll accept two here) that you're looking forward the most to getting?
*Okay, I have some on order, but there are still a lot of them that I'm really looking forward to getting even though I haven't ordered them. I'm hoping to find them locally. I'm excited to someday find the Knabstrupper mare and foal. Also the Macaw, Bernese Mountain Dogs, and several more.
*
Do you plan to get every animal in certain collections (dogs/horses/farm animals, etc) - or do you plan to pick and choose? (In other words - someday will you look at them and go, "I have the COMPLETE set" ...(till they add more).
*I plan to pick and choose, getting whichever ones strike my fancy. At the moment, I have several figures that are just one of a set- like the panda cub but no mama panda and foals without mares or horses without their babies. I suppose I may eventually add on the other animals from a set, like buy the Lipizzaner mare and stallion since I have the foal. But I don't anticipate buying any that I don't really like.* 

Are you adding discontinued items to your collection?
*Yep! I have the discontinued white tiger cub, Icelandic pony, Morgan Stallion, Beagle, Farm dog, baby chimp with shirt, pup with ball, kitten with yarn, goat with bell, toucan, and the fox terrier on their way to me! I already own the Appaloosa stallion, found it here in town.*

How will you know when it is time to stop adding to your collection? Will you stop *adding when you fill a certain amount of space? Make more space?
I don't know! I guess if I lose interest (unlikely) or feel I just have way too many and don't want to seem like a crazy lady.*

How are you keeping track of your collection so you don't get duplicates? I know Ali uses Excel for a spreadsheet.
*I don't think I'll have a problem with just remembering which ones I have. *

Are you going to be asking your family/friends for Schleich for gifts? If so - certain items? Or money for Schleich?
*I'll probably mention that I collect them and they can get some for me if they'd like. If they're interested, I'll give them a list of the ones I have so I don't get duplicates. I figure even if they give me one I'm not wild about, it will be special because it was a gift from someone I love who chose it for me.*

How are you budgeting for your purchases (if you're budgeting for them)? I liked the way Snowy said, "I spent as much as if I'd worked X so I'll pick up some extra hours.." and that got me thinking...
*I think you gave my answer for me* 

How much do you plan to do your buying online vs. local? *
I plan on buying local when I can, and just ordering online when one I really want is at risk of being retired or is hard to find and I want to make sure I get it. That being said, I've recently ordered a lot online, all from TGF! Most of them were discontinued ones, some were gifts and a couple were ones that I found so charming that I really want to add them now. A lot of the ones I ordered are actually Safari or Papo, since I can't find those in the stores around here.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh and Peg, I think it's funny that you aren't wild about the Morgan Stallion or Shetland Pony foal. Those two are a couple of my favorites! :dude:


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Oh and Peg, I think it's funny that you aren't wild about the Morgan Stallion or Shetland Pony foal. Those two are a couple of my favorites! :dude:


Actually - I was so disappointed to see the rearing Morgan Stallion go to $11.75 from .99 - that I went to TGF and ordered him and some others. I was able to get him for $6.99 if I remember right. 


DARN....I just realized something.

He is retired - and our feed store has him. I was thinking that there was a new black rearing stallion along with the white one.

Oh well....that's ok. I needed the excuse to visit TGF anyway.

He is going to give a different look to the herd when he gets here.

Snowy - and others who collect Breyer and Papo and Safari....are you intermingling the different brands or keeping them separate..

And Ali - I admire you for sticking to ONLY Schleich.


----------



## JadeIcing

*There is a difference from the black rearing to the Morgan Stallion rearing. I want the Morgan. I LOVE Morgan Horses.*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *SnowyShiloh wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Peg, I think it's funny that you aren't wild about the Morgan Stallion or Shetland Pony foal. Those two are a couple of my favorites! :dude:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually - I was so disappointed to see the rearing Morgan Stallion go to $11.75 from .99 - that I went to TGF and ordered him and some others. I was able to get him for $6.99 if I remember right.
> 
> 
> DARN....I just realized something.
> 
> He is retired - and our feed store has him. I was thinking that there was a new black rearing stallion along with the white one.
> 
> And Ali - I admire you for sticking to ONLY Schleich.
Click to expand...

Yes I am sticking to it.


----------



## JadeIcing

> *For those who have some on order - what is the one item or set you're looking forward to the most? (Ok - I'll accept two items) I answered this one. **
> 
> For those who don't have any on order - what is the one item or set (and I'll accept two here) that you're looking forward the most to getting? Again answered that one.
> **
> Do you plan to get every animal in certain collections (dogs/horses/farm animals, etc) - or do you plan to pick and choose? (In other words - someday will you look at them and go, "I have the COMPLETE set" ...(till they add more). I think I didn't answer this one. Just in case I plan on getting most of them but if it doesn't draw me in I will more than likely pass it up.
> **
> Are you adding discontinued items to your collection? Yes as I find them and they call to me.
> **
> How will you know when it is time to stop adding to your collection? Will you stop Time to stop? I am sure I can make more room!**
> 
> How are you keeping track of your collection so you don't get duplicates? I know Ali uses Excel for a spreadsheet. Just to let people know it is also a way for me to keep my families informed of which I know...Continued in next question.
> **
> Are you going to be asking your family/friends for Schleich for gifts? If so - certain items? Or money for Schleich? YES! Rob (hubby) is getting me some for my birthday/anni (Oct 1) and christmas.
> **
> How are you budgeting for your purchases (if you're budgeting for them)? I liked the way Snowy said, "I spent as much as if I'd worked X so I'll pick up some extra hours.." and that got me thinking... I limit myself to X number at a time. Also keep in mind how much money to how many bills.
> **
> How much do you plan to do your buying online vs. local? Mostly local. Though I have the feeling I will have to go online for some. Like the Hafling Foal! I CAN'T FIND IT!*


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Alicia, are you looking for this guy?






He's really cute, got him at the feed store I think last week. If I recall, they had several more...


----------



## JadeIcing

*Yes him! *

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Alicia, are you looking for this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's really cute, got him at the feed store I think last week. If I recall, they had several more...


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I think I've reached the "UG" point. I'm this way whenever I start collecting something new or a new hobby.

For the first little bit - its like I'm obsessed with it...gotta have more...gotta have it now. I am this way until I reach a point where it hits me - either how much I've spent...or how much time I've spent ... or whatever. And I go "UG"....and back off.

That's when I tend to start really enjoying myself - because I'm not obsessing about getting more - instead I focus on enjoying what I have. I also start setting better limits.

This is a good thing though - the "UG" point keeps me in check...keeps me from going too far and getting too overwhelmed. 

I don't know why I'm sharing this with y'all....maybe its because when I start talking about wanting more - I need some to go "Peg...remember...you've reached a limit for now..".

I will allow myself to buy the discontinued items - and next month for my birthday I'm gonna set aside an amount to buy horses from the feed store if they have any in that I want. 

Then I'm going to try and take some time off from buying more....

I'll still be in this thread - and I'll probably still start wanting more when I see y'all posting close ups, etc. 

But I gotta stop this - and I gotta stop it now.

I realized it late last night when I was tempted to break into the emergency vet fund (I was only tempted for about 30 seconds cause my immediate response to myself was, "NO WAY". That's when I closed the browser and walked away from the computer...).

Sorry for my rambly post - I just needed to say it to someone - to keep me honest and true to myself.

Now that my desk is straightened up (mostly) - I'm gonna "play" with some of the ones I have and take some pictures of them in groups.


----------



## JadeIcing

*I think I am going to stop and try (other than gifts from others) an buy one a month. Unless it is a hard to find one.*


----------



## JadeIcing

> I have these two to trade.


----------



## TinysMom

I took inventory today and lots of pictures. How is it I can make a still figurine look like its running??? :shock:

I still have more photos to upload to photobucket - but I thought y'all might enjoy these...


----------



## Bassetluv

I really love the puppies.  And I think if/when I get some more dogs, they would be the Bernese...there's something about them that is just really appealing. I also love that one shot of all the puppies gathered around, with the Husky pups playing in front of them. 

btw Peg, I too am like you. I get obsessive about something and want to collect it quickly, and then the obsession kind of wears off. I was like that with the Breyer (though lack of funds prevented me from going crazy). Like you, once I've collected several I tend to then just want to sit back and enjoy them.

I'm still waiting for a couple more to arrive that I'd ordered, but my purchases from now on will just be 'here and there' type of things for the most part. It's the horses I was most interested in, and the rest of the farm animals. I will probably start collecting wildlife a bit later. Doubt I'll ever get the marine animals or the dinosaurs though; they just don't appeal to me.

Now I want to be able to display them properly, and maybe try and take some 'scenic' photos.


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, I knew I'd wind up getting a couple more today. I'm off this week and had to run downtown to get my passport renewed, and of course one of the stores that sells Schleich is en route. So I dropped in, and while their selection was almost bare bones (same as Toys 'R Us...stock badly depleted), I did pick up a couple. Kind of a b-day present for myself. (Okay, I know, excuses. )

Here's what I got:

I forget the breed of this cow (and photo isn't the best); will have to look her up





Goat





and...nuther cow...bull, actually





Also got a Breyer horse - though I had purchased him a while back and he just arrived this morning. Will post his photo in the Breyer thread.


----------



## TinysMom

Uh...Happy Birthday? I really like the bull....the others are nice too.

Two of my orders came in today - one from TGF and one from Ebay....my horse collection just tripled I think...along with 2 more dogs, 2 rabbits, a cat and a tiger cub. I got my heavy horse...I really like him and I like the Tinker horse set and well...I like almost all of them. I gues I do like all - just some more than others. 

I played with them for a bit today - its been a stressful day ... and so having them come today was very very relaxing. 

I'll take pictures tonight or tomorrow and share them....

I think the Shire horse and mare may still be my favorite - I don't know though - it is a tossup.....


----------



## JadeIcing

I was talking to Peg and am considering renaming my horses according to where the breed orginated. This is their current names.

Andalusion Stallion - 13607 - Alain
Arabian Stallion 13248--Aali
Camargue foal - 13628 - Caden
Falabella 13278--Deigo
Frisian Foal - 13622 - Aaliyah
Halfling Horse - 13280 - Ciro
Hanoverian Foal 13277--Kieran 
Hanoverian Mare, Dressage 13296--Emelia
Holstein Foal -- 13263 - Brigitte
Knabstrupper foal, sucking 13619--Rey
Knabstrupper Mare 13617--Renata
Lipizzaner Foal 13294--Joaquin 
Lipizzaner Mare 13603--Rhianna 
Lipizzaner Stallion 13293--Lucas 
Mustang stallion black, reared up 13624--River 
Percheron Foal - 13627 - Gabriel
Quarter Horse 13251--Arial
Shetland Foal 13608--Arabella
Shetland Pony 13297--Bella Aria
Shire foal 13272--Seraphina
Shire Horse 13247--Colin
Tennessee Walking Horse Stallion 13631--J.C. aka Johnny Cash
Tinker Foal 13295--Andrea
Tinker mare 13279--Emmaline
Tinker stallion 13625--Stephan


What do you guys think?


----------



## TinysMom

Here are pictures from my orders today. Robin played with my gray cat and put it on the shelf - so I didn't get a picture of it.....

Bassetluv - you have to hide your debit card for 24 hours after seeing these.... :biggrin2:

Tiger cub





Dwarf lop & pygmy rabbit..





Camargue mare & foal




Heavy horse









Iceland Brown Pony




Pinto Stallion









Shetlands




Tinker Stallion




Tinker Mare




Tinker set









Holstein mare & foal




Chestnut mare




Group shot




Knabstrupper set




Grazing riding - discontinued - one of my faves as you can see from the number of pictures....
























Trakhner mare & Falabella stallion




Falabella




Riding pony set - discontinued




Some face shots




Camargue set again









I loved the contrast with these two together like this




I think she has such a pretty face.....




Group shot




My favorites....




German Shepherd sitting & beagle


----------



## TinysSis

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Here are pictures from my orders today. Robin played with my gray cat and put it on the shelf - so I didn't get a picture of it.....



But Mom, I _had _to put her on the shelf, she looked so grumpy that I thought she needed some other kitties (and puppies!) to snub so she'd feel better . .


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok so yesterday I started taking pictures of the animals. Still have a bit to go but I do have alot done. Than TODAY my clydesdale mare came in.

Aislin the Clydesdale Mare












Group Shots....

Foals...












Mares....












Stallions...













Stallions and Mares...






Stallions, Mares and foals are in front of parents...







All foals in front now...












Few Fave Shots...

Andalusion Stallion












Lipizzaner Mare






Knabstupper Mare






Tinker Stallion






Tennesse Walking Horse Stallion
















Hafling Horse


----------



## TinysMom

Now you make me want the Clydesdale mare and the Hafling horse.

So ... who is your favorite mare now?


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Now you make me want the Clydesdale mare and the Hafling horse.
> 
> So ... who is your favorite mare now?


Tie between her and the tinker mare.:biggrin2:


----------



## kellyjade

I have a few Schleich, this thread is making me want to get more! Here's my little group:






I think the elephant is my favorite


----------



## TinysMom

I've never really looked at the elephant before - I think I like that a lot. They did a good job on it. 

You can still buy Schleich - just one or two pieces at a time if you find stuff you like. It isn't like you have to have EVERYTHING.....

I've reached a point where I'm really happy with what I have. I do want to look for a few pieces - thanks to Ali's pictures.... :shock: but I really enjoy a lot of what I have. Now to get them displayed in a way I like....


----------



## TinysMom

So ... what are the top 1-5 or so items on your wisw list?

I need to work on mine later...


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok so I have 6....

Hafling Foal, lying 13292
Frisian Mare - 16304
Camargue Mare - 13609
Shire Mare - 13605
Percheron Mare - 13626
Percheron Stallion - 13623


----------



## Bassetluv

The first two of my top 5 are actually on order; I'm just waiting for them to arrive:

Prezwalski's horse
Fjord horse
Lipizzaner stallion
Clydesdale mare
Shire stallion

What I'd really love to have would be an extra room, like a big den, and a huge table that is central to the room. Then I'd set up an entire farm community - you know, like train hobbyists do - with grass and barn and fences and such, and have all of the animals there. Could take all sorts of photos and rearrange things in various ways...now that would be fun to do! 

This is sort of fulfilling a passion I had when I was a child. When I was 9, I think, I got a farm set for Christmas...it was the old Marx set with a big tin barn, and all sorts of miniature animals, people, fences, equipment...there was even fake rows of soil with holes in it where you could stick the crops (corn, cabbage, etc.). I had the flu on Christmas morning but I recall lying on the sofa and opening all the little packages of animals, and wanting so desperately to play with it. That was the best present I ever received as a child. Several years later - in a fit of anger at myself - I gave the entire thing away to my nephews, and the whole set got destroyed. So now I get to play again.


----------



## TinysMom

Bassetluv, I love your idea of the setup in a room. That would be so neat.

I love "playing" with these - moving them around - seeing who looks good with who. I love taking pictures of them - trying to get closeups and seeing how they look together - through the lens of the camera.

The other night I took over 140 photos of them.....mainly the horses. For some reason a lot of them came out pretty darn good....so I thought I'd share some of the best ones..






I couldn't resist trying to get the beagle...but I couldn't get it as clear as the horses no matter what I did!










These are my 2nd favorite "set"










I love how you can see the muscles on the shoulder...





I can't get over the face on the Camargue....










I think the Shire mare is my hands down favorite. I love the detail on her.....the shire horse is my 2nd favorite and together they are my favorite "set"





































I love this foal - I didn't think I would - but I think it may be my favorite foal...





I love the Knabstrupper's face when you have her next to a darker horse...it just shows up her face so well....look at that eye...isn't it pretty?















The Iceland Pony (far left) and the Shetlands are my least favorites as far as paint job, etc. To me - they are in horses what the huskies are in the dogs....just not as well designed. If I were to do it over again...I think I'd pass on them.





I liked the way I caught the faces in this...and of course, it has my shire mare in there....









The more I look at the face on the pinto - the more I like it...




Here we go - the Camargue (which I love) and the Knabstrupper which I really love as far as faces go. I also love the Shire Horse....and isn't the Knabstrupper foal adorable??





My birthday is coming up in a few days. I'm torn between asking for some more Schleich - or just settling for what I have. I'm going to work on the budget...I may ask for a $30 order at a site that gives free shipping (plus they're 20% off I think) when you place a $30 order.


----------



## JadeIcing

So as I told Peg I have a discount card. 20% off one item. Now whodo I get??


----------



## JadeIcing

Allegra the hafling foal












Allegra with her dad Ciro






Caitlin the Camargue Mare 













Caitlin with her son Caden


----------



## TinysMom

I just wanted to share that I am going to TSC (Tractor Supply) next week - probably Wednesday or Thursday - and I wanted to know if there was anything I should be looking for. This is where I got the puppy chewing on the tennis ball - so they may have more of that line (kitty with yarn, etc). As far as I remember, they have horses and dogs and farm stuff - not sure about wildlife - but I'm willing to look for stuff if folks have specific wish lists. Unfortunately, the items will probably be the full normal price plus whatever it costs me to ship it to you. 

Also- Ali - can you share your observations here that you shared w/ me on the phone last night - about how the horses have changed over the last years? I thought it was very interesting...and since you have a lot of them.....

Gotta run - busy busy day today....still trying to decide whether or not to get some more (my birthday is in a few days) or to just hold on to what I have and be happy with it...


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Also- Ali - can you share your observations here that you shared w/ me on the phone last night - about how the horses have changed over the last years? I thought it was very interesting...and since you have a lot of them.....



As I was looking around I saw it applied to the other animals to.

I was noticing the more I saw some of the older horses they were not proportioned evenly, the paint was more of the plastic coating. That ickysheen. Now as they produce more they are looking more real. More details with each new release.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Alicia, I agree with you about the horses! My appaloosa stallion is old and he just isn't as pretty as the others. I mean, I like his markings and pose, but he's brown plastic, not painted brown. You used a good word, "greasy", to describe how he looks. Maybe they'll make a new appaloosa stallion! 

Bassetluv, I like your idea for the room. So sorry you gave away your animals and they were destroyed. I think we all have something like that that we regret doing 

Peg, if you see a baby bear with a bottle, a fawn with a butterfly, or a baby elephant with a ball, SNATCH THEM UP FOR ME PLLLLEEEEASE! They are all so adorable and are at the top of my wish list.

The other ones I want the most are the Knabstrupper mare and foal, the two rearing stallions, the Bernese Mountain dogs that are sitting and standing, the macaw, the giraffes, a couple of the elephants and a whale :biggrin2: The whale will be a little out of place maybe, but oh well!

I'm still waiting for my orders to arrive :waiting:


----------



## TinysMom

Snowy, I will keep my eyes open for those items and let you know what I find. I am currently scheduled to go on Thursday morning. I can hardly wait.

I received my last Schleich order yesterday. I still need to get a picture of my gray kitten....

I'm torn right now - my birthday is in 8 days....do I go ahead and place an order (I have Art's permission) for $30 at ReallyGreatToys - and get them at a discount (free shipping on orders over $30)....do I hold out and buy some here when the horses come in? Do I stop with what I have?

If I go with Really Great Toys...do I go with some of the more expensive ones I like - or go with with less expensive ones (like the squirrel or fox) and be able to get more? 
Have I ever mentioned I HATE decisions? I keep going back and forth.

I think that unless I'm looking at a horse that is discontinued - I'm not ordering any more horses online till I see what the feed store gets in. I asked today when they were getting them in - they had no idea. :shock: Of course Justin's wife wasn't there...she's the one who does the ordering.

As some of y'all may notice - I started a Papo thread too since four of my Papo items came. One of the debates I'm having with myself about the "ordering for my birthday" idea is - do I go w/ Schleich - or do I pick up the Papo big cats which I REALLY like (I was sent a catalog and can look at the pictures better that way). 

Anyway - here are photos of what I got in the mail yesterday.

This is the discontinued rearing black stallion (13235) - I think it is a Morgan if I remember right?




Halfling foal - which Ali has taken such good pics of...




My cubs. They are (14319) - tiger, (14353) - white tiger, and (14330) - lion cub playing. The two tigers have the hint of "boy parts"...but you have to look for it.




I fell in love with the piggies after getting my first black and pink one....so I added these two. I wish I could capture the face on the black and pink one...it is ADORABLE.




The rearing stallion again - I wanted to show his face...




I was trying to capture the face for y'all but didn't do too good of a job.




The right lion cub is 14186 and is male - so the other one is female I think since I'm not seeing any sort of boy parts at all on it...










Oh - and I was good - I went to the feed store today and didn't buy ANY Schleich - although I did go over and look to see if they had any new ones out. 

As much as I love the horses - I'm almost enjoying my "big cats" (even if its the cubs) more...


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Peg, if you see a baby bear with a bottle, a fawn with a butterfly, or a baby elephant with a ball, SNATCH THEM UP FOR ME PLLLLEEEEASE! They are all so adorable and are at the top of my wish list.


I'll be sure to look for those - and make sure I get the most PERFECT ones I can.

I'm going on Thursday morning - I can hardly wait...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, is it Thursday yet? I have Thursday off so I'll undoubtedly be checking this thread a few times  Also, I've been good! I haven't bought any more Schleich since I placed my orders. Still just waiting for them to arrive. I've decided to arrange the ones that don't fit in my display case on the window sills. I have a lot of space there and I think they'll look nice. I'm going to buy a couple strips of fabric from the fabric store to put on the window sills.

So, has anyone got new animals? Peg, did you decide what you want to do about your birthday?


----------



## Bassetluv

Hey Snowy, 'tis just Wednesday yet. 

I got some new ones (arrived in the mail finally) and will post pics maybe tonight. Am quite upset with another company...a Toronto-based one that I ordered a Fjord horse from. On their website it shows as available so I placed an order, and was sent a receipt...but never received it. So I went and looked at the receipt and it says something about total due...meaning they never processed it, which I am assuming is because they actually don't have it. I've tried contacting them and no one answers my e-mails. :X

Dang, the Fjord horse was the one I wanted the most...and I can't find him anywhere.

Ah well...still, I love the new ones that I just got.


----------



## TinysMom

Snowy - I keep anxiously checking this thread to see if your order is in....I sure hope it gets here SOON. Did you see my Papo thread? I am probably going to get about 15-20 or so of those (although last night Robin and I got to looking at the cool dragons and stuff in the catalog the place shipped me with my order and that number MAY go up. I keep toying w/ ordering the Pegasus since someone keeps calling me that..but I doubt it. Its just too much money...

Bassetluv - when I go to Uvalde tomorrow - I'll check for your horse there and see if they have it. I have been waiting for you to get it and post pictures of it too. I have to admit - its not one of my favorites and I really didn't care about getting one for me - but I will most definitely look around and see if I can find one for you. 

About my birthday - I decided to wait on getting any right off. I may go ahead and order some on my birthday itself or next payday...I keep going back and forth on it. I keep reminding myself that I don't "need" any more and I don't even have them displayed the way I want 'cause I don't have space in my office to display them. 

By the way - I want to share a link...it is to minature Dungeon & Dragon layout stuff...but if you look at the water around the 1:30 mark...could you imagine having a grassy field with a pond like this and having some of the horses (or wildlife) around the pond drinking some water or something?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rsX4KrmmFY[/ame]

Anyway - it made Robin & I go searching for stuff to make my own scenery, etc. for displaying these. Not that I can afford it right now....but anyway - it was a neat video.

Is it Thursday yet??? (I only have about 24 hours to go before I'll be there..). 

Oh - I think I am going to do a printout of the discontinued numbers of all the discontinued Schleich and look for them...just to see what they have. I *may* consider picking up a few to sell on Ebay or trade here if they are in mint/near mint condition....

So who's still waiting on orders? Snowy is....Bassetluv? I don't think Ali is - I think she's only buying locally pretty much..

By the way - am I the only one who finds themselves "playing" with them? Sometimes I just hold them...sometimes I move them around and change the display...

And has anyone changed their favorites now that they've had their Schleich a bit longer? The Shire mare is still my favorite horse....


----------



## TinysMom

Oh Bassetluv....guess what I found online in a store?






I ordered it and am waiting for confirmation that they still have it in stock (before I pay). I'm going to have it shipped here to save on shipping and then I'll go ahead and ship it to you if you want to PM me your address.

Assuming it is in stock and I can get it - please consider it a gift for all the times your Yofi stories have cheered me up and made me laugh when I feel like crying..

Once I know for sure they have it...I'll post here - but I'm guessing that they have it since the invoice didn't look like it was automatically generated.


----------



## TinysMom

YES!!!!

They have the pony - they just went and physically looked at it to verify that they had it....I'm going ahead and paying for it as soon as I'm done posting this.


----------



## Bassetluv

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh Bassetluv....guess what I found online in a store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered it and am waiting for confirmation that they still have it in stock (before I pay). I'm going to have it shipped here to save on shipping and then I'll go ahead and ship it to you if you want to PM me your address.
> 
> Assuming it is in stock and I can get it - please consider it a gift for all the times your Yofi stories have cheered me up and made me laugh when I feel like crying..
> 
> Once I know for sure they have it...I'll post here - but I'm guessing that they have it since the invoice didn't look like it was automatically generated.



*OH OH OH!!!!* _:shock: Where_ did you find him!?!? I was spending all of my free time at work today trying to find an alternate source and came up empty-handed every time! The only one I was able to locate is actually part of an ebay sale, but it's way over in Germany...everyone else was out of stock. And the price is getting a little steep to try and buy from over there.

If they confirm to you that he is in stock I'll gladly pay you all costs for him! This is the one Schleich that I have wanted the most ever since I first saw a pic of the model. 

***I also sent yet another email to the company I had ordered one from...still no response from anyone. Even though I paid for it at the time of order via credit card, the invoice they sent me stated that the total was still owing, and they didn't put any ship date on it. They also haven't charged my card. I'm really mostly upset though at the fact that they won't even take the time to respond to me emails to them. :?

LOL...now I can't stop looking at the pic you posted...gorgeous! 

I'll be back to post a few pics of ones I got recently, but haven't posted yet...


----------



## TinysMom

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Bassetluv....guess what I found online in a store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OH OH OH!!!!* _:shock: Where_ did you find him!?!? I was spending all of my free time at work today trying to find an alternate source and came up empty-handed every time! The only one I was able to locate is actually part of an ebay sale, but it's way over in Germany...everyone else was out of stock. And the price is getting a little steep to try and buy from over there.
> 
> If they confirm to you that he is in stock I'll gladly pay you all costs for him! This is the one Schleich that I have wanted the most ever since I first saw a pic of the model.
Click to expand...

I don't know if he/she got shipped today - but it is definitely in stock and paid for.

Where I got it? My secret....sorry - but I don't want you trying to pay for him/her. It wasn't any $86 like on Ebay....for that price I could've gotten a family of them.....

I will open up the bag when the pony arrives so I can take some pictures for you next to other horses so you can get a comparison for size and color while you wait for him/her to arrive.

Anyway - your blog means so much to me -your support meant so much to me when I lost Tiny....and how we often chatted about Raph and both loved him...

....it was a pleasure to know I could give back something to you for all you've done for me.

Now to wait for it to get here....so I can send it there. I promise - I won't send it slow boat to China either..


----------



## Bassetluv

Just sent you a PM, Peg...:hug:


----------



## JadeIcing

I got some more from my friend. I have a massive headache and the way things are looking I will for a few days. :?Hopefully I am better if not I will have Rob post them.


----------



## TinysMom

Last call for lists - I'm going to Uvalde tomorrow....

Here's a cool list of discontinued items:

http://www.toydreamer.com.au/smurf1.asp?toytype=discontinued

Snowy - I have your list...


----------



## Bassetluv

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I have a massive headache and the way things are looking I will for a few days. :?Hopefully I am better if not I will have Rob post them.




Oh crap...I hope it doesn't last for days! Headaches are the worst when they won't go away. I hope it's not a migraine...

Feel better soon, Ali :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I have a massive headache and the way things are looking I will for a few days. :?Hopefully I am better if not I will have Rob post them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap...I hope it doesn't last for days! Headaches are the worst when they won't go away. I hope it's not a migraine...
> 
> Feel better soon, Ali :hug:
Click to expand...

It is. Can I cry? Wait that will make it worse.


----------



## Bassetluv

Here's pics of a few I got over the last week or so...some locally and some that were shipped and just arrived. 

I can't remember if I took a pic of the Charlois and posted it, and am not in a mood to go back in the thread and check (computer and camera are both giving me a hard time this evening), but here she is again, if I did:






Pygmy goat





Kid with bell 






Hafling foal





Husky (two pics)









Goose and swan





A nosey fox to watch the fowl (2 pics)









Foal (Holstein?)





And last (but not least), my Przewalski's horse...when he got here I picked him up and thought, he's gorgeous...LOL














Some of these guys were very hard to photograph; they turned out blurry picture after picture. Not sure if it has to do with the lighting, the background, or just the camera itself (or maybe whoever is behind this camera ). 

Oh, and if anyone decides to get into creating scenery for their Schleichs, I discovered that PetSmart sells bags of moss for lizards that's really cheap and makes for good ground/rock cover. Much cheaper than the stuff they sell for train model building. (You can see little sprigs of it on the ground and the rocks in these pics, it looks 'stringier' than the train model moss I used.) Also bought a large cheap bag of reptile bark that I might be able to use too - once I sit down and actually do something with it.


----------



## Bassetluv

> It is. Can I cry? Wait that will make it worse.



Poor you! I've only had a migraine twice in my life, and both times it was terribly painful and made me feel sick to my stomach. I have a friend in Calif. who suffers from them, and her doctor just doesn't know what to do any more. Last I heard he'd prescribed her some sort of pills that cost over $30 each...not sure if they helped her or not.

Take care of yourself Ali....get some rest and hopefully you'll feel much better tomorrow...


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I just got an update on the fjord pony...

Your payment has been received, and your order will be going out on Friday via priority mail. The pony is still tagged and bagged - never opened, although the way they are packaged, you need to cut the edge of the bag to separate one from the next. Thank you for the order.

YIPPEE!!!!


----------



## TinysMom

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> A nosey fox to watch the fowl (2 pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and if anyone decides to get into creating scenery for their Schleichs, I discovered that PetSmart sells bags of moss for lizards that's really cheap and makes for good ground/rock cover. Much cheaper than the stuff they sell for train model building. (You can see little sprigs of it on the ground and the rocks in these pics, it looks 'stringier' than the train model moss I used.) Also bought a large cheap bag of reptile bark that I might be able to use too - once I sit down and actually do something with it.


Oh my....I love this one....I know what I am adding to my wishlist...


----------



## Bassetluv

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Well - I just got an update on the fjord pony...
> 
> Your payment has been received, and your order will be going out on Friday via priority mail. The pony is still tagged and bagged - never opened, although the way they are packaged, you need to cut the edge of the bag to separate one from the next. Thank you for the order.
> 
> YIPPEE!!!!
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> YIPPEEE!!!!! indeed!!!!!
> 
> :pinkelepht::pinkbouce::pinkbouce::pinkbouce::pinkbouce:
> 
> And a big ol' WOOOHOOO!!! too!!!
> 
> Thanks Peg!!! :hug:


----------



## Bassetluv

Okay, don't know how I did that...but my post got all wonky. Lemmee try again

*WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!* inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkelepht:inkelepht:inkelepht:

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

> Oh my....I love this one....I know what I am adding to my wishlist...



Oh...and if you can't find the fox anywhere, let me know and I can probably pick up another one here. Cute, isn't he? 

Now I have to go and eat before it gets too late...tis almost my bedtime!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, that's so sweet of you to get the Fjord horse for Bassetluv! Also, I just looked over the list of discontinued items, and if you see the Thoroughbred Horse (item # 13273), the Pygmy Rabbit (14401), the Great Dane (16320) or the Young Elephant (14182... I think this is the one Kellyjade has, I love elephants and he's so cute), could you grab them for me? There are more I like, but I'll limit it to that so you aren't carrying around a giant list. 

Have fun on your trip! And I too am somewhat impatiently waiting for my orders to arrive...


----------



## TinysMom

Snowy - I have your list and I'm taking it with me. Based on what I find - I'm going to be going mainly for discontinued items at first - it really depends upon what I find and how much things come to. I don't have as much today to buy some as I'd hoped on originally....but I am so excited to be able to do this. 

I'm not sure what time TSC opens....I'll probably aim to get there around 8 am though...


----------



## JadeIcing

the Pygmy Rabbit (14401),

I forgot that one on my list!


----------



## TinysMom

Well....I'm home. I have bad news ... and good news. I'm going to share them in that order.

I mainly went to get discontinued items - but I did have a few numbers written down for current items. I only bought one thing for Ali and one thing for Snowy....they didn't have the other things OR they were scratched and I didn't want to buy them.

I bought Ali and Snowy this...






That's right - I got the baby bear with the bottle. 

I also bought (if anyone wants one - let me know ASAP) - the dog w/ the tennis ball. 

Those two items were both on sale incredibly cheap...I bought out all of the bears w/ bottles and dogs w/ balls. I'm going to sell them on Ebay...

I also did splurge on myself a bit. I'll share photos later - I'm totally wiped out right now.

Here is what I got for me...

14327 - cheetah cub
14143 - adult cheetah (female)
14377 - lion cub playing
16335 - Golden Retriever adult
14358 - Polar Bear cub
13276 - Arabian foal

I kept going back and forth on the foal...I liked it a lot...but I wanted to focus more on my big cats and baby animals....in the end though - I decided I couldn't leave it behind.

I will probably wait and get the bears sent out when I send out Bassetluv's package sometime next week (probably late in the week).


----------



## SnowyShiloh

YAY :highfive: That's great that you found the baby bear! The baby bear is probably the one I was hoping for the most and will probably be one of my favorite Schleich :inlove: Thanks so much for grabbing him for Alicia and me! How should I go about paying you? Should I PayPal you some money, or should I go to my feed store and pick up an animal for you in exchange?

Thanks again, Peg! You should take a picture of all the baby bears together.


----------



## TinysMom

You don't owe me anything....they were on clearance for .40 each (I found this out when she rang them up). 

Snowy - let me know if you want a puppy w/ tennis ball too. I'm not overly impressed with them - but for .40 - I figured I'd get some for others and for Ebay.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

FORTY CENTS? Wow, that's cheap! I'm amazed someone didn't come by sooner and scoop them all up! I already ordered one of the puppies, just waiting for him to arrive now  What about paying for shipping? It shouldn't be too expensive since the bear is so little, but still. Also, I'll be in Washington for my cousin's wedding at the end of September, so if it would be cheaper to send it there, that's fine by me! Thanks again for getting me a little bear  Sorry they didn't have any of the other discontinued items you were looking for (like the fawn, she's so cute!), but I'm glad I get the bear!


----------



## JadeIcing

:biggrin2:AWESOMENESS! Thank THANK You YOU!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

Since I had a headache I havent yet named them.

Texas LongHorn










Gorilla (have to look up which one exactly)











Baby Gorilla











Boar











Sow eatting











Baby Gorilla in Diaper











Baby Pig Standing


----------



## GoinBackToCali

Some idiot musta sent you that Texas Longhorn crap.....heh..


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, I love that longhorn! So beautiful! (Didn't realize how much I loved cows till recently, lol)



> Peg, that's so sweet of you to get the Fjord horse for Bassetluv!



I agree...it's an incredibly sweet gesture...:inlove:

Was it you who was looking for the pygmy rabbit Snowy? I know the 3 stores I go to here that carry Schleich seem to all be running out of stock on everything (I keep asking when they are going to restock and no one seems to know), but if I do happen to see one I will certainly pick it up. Can't remember how long ago I bought mine, but I did get it somewhere locally, I'm pretty sure. I'll keep an eye out for one anyway...


----------



## JadeIcing

*I think she means this one...*


*



*

*14401*
Schleich Rabbit - Pygmy
$5.00
Discontinued

*Bassetluv wrote: *



> Oh, I love that longhorn! So beautiful! (Didn't realize how much I loved cows till recently, lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peg, that's so sweet of you to get the Fjord horse for Bassetluv!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...it's an incredibly sweet gesture...:inlove:
> 
> Was it you who was looking for the pygmy rabbit Snowy? I know the 3 stores I go to here that carry Schleich seem to all be running out of stock on everything (I keep asking when they are going to restock and no one seems to know), but if I do happen to see one I will certainly pick it up. Can't remember how long ago I bought mine, but I did get it somewhere locally, I'm pretty sure. I'll keep an eye out for one anyway...
Click to expand...


I also got Squak.


----------



## Bassetluv

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *I think she means this one...*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *14401*
> Schleich Rabbit - Pygmy
> $5.00
> Discontinued



Oh, darn! The only pigmy rabbit I knew of was the one lying down. Well, I know I haven't seen the one in the pic around here anywhere. :? 

Wow, Squak is certainly colorful!! Love the expression on his face. :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

Oh Bassetluv....guess what came in the mail today......???? I'll give you one guess.

Now I have to say something. I honestly could not understand why you wanted this horse....all the pictures I saw did nothing for me.

Um....I'm ordering it this afternoon. My mom sent me some birthday money and I'm spending part of it on this....for sure. I think you'll really like this guy - so my question is - have you seen him in person to know he looked that good? Or do you just know what these particular horses (pony?) look like?

Here he is alone (other than the background animals)






Next to the Arabian foal if I remember right...




Next to Shire Horse, Heavy horse, Camargue mare - the color doesn't look as true in this picture - but I wanted you to see size





Showing another side of him with them...





This shows his coloring a bit better...he's more tan than the Camargue mare....she's more cream





You can kind of see the color difference here...





This was one of the first ones I took to show the height difference...





Trying to get closeups of him alone - and not doing well...















I hope to get him in the mail to you on Friday....


----------



## JadeIcing

So my mom bought me some. :biggrin2:My mom has since I was little started from Sept 1st till october 1st (my bday) buy me one small gift a day or 1 big gift for a week. So I got 6 of them. An money to get agame I want so far. I should be picking them up tomorrow.

I want that horse!


----------



## TinysMom

Ali - as soon as I receive confirmation that my horse is sent - I'll share the link here. 

I broke down and ordered my birthday gift today from Really Great Toys. I ordered 11 items - 10 were Papo and 1 is Schleich. This one time I'll go ahead and share them all here - since I've been talking on here about what I wanted to do for my birthday...

Black Panther





Boulaise (sp?) foal




Cheetah - I actually bought it in the set below but wanted you to see this view of it...




Cheetah & Cub - see how you can't see the face here like you can above?




Lynx - I think this is one of my favorites - it was the first one I put in the cart




Percheron horse - to go with the foal I have




Pinto mare - to go with the foal I have and the nursing foal which is on order




Puma if I remember right - I love the face




Spot Panther - if you look closely - you'll see that it is the same as the black panther..just painted differently. Robin noticed this about some of the horses and foals too...its sorta interesting.




Tiger Cub - because I couldn't resist




White tiger cub - I REALLY couldn't resist




Schleich Hedgehog....not really a part of any of my collections per se as I think of them but I knew if it got discontinued and I missed out on it - I'd feel bad...its just something "Different" to have...


----------



## TinysMom

Now for an interesting question (sorta) - how often are you having to dust your collection? Or are they doing some collecting of their own - like dust? Those of you w/ OCD - are you having to dust them everyday?

Also - for Snowy...I saw the most adorable (non Schleich) elephant today at Walmart. I think it was under $4 - it was Nature High Definition or something like that. It was a young elephant - sold by itself...and the eyes were just....very very interesting. I am seriously thinking about getting it tomorrow when I work in the store....I just haven't talked myself into it yet.

I can't seem to find them on the internet (yet) - I have been looking. Anyway - the elephant was actually pretty neat...


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh Peg, he's _gorgeous_! :biggrin2: LOL...I know what you mean about falling for him once you saw him in person. I was like that with many of the Schleich horses, and with the Przewalski's horse, I always thought I'd like him since I've always loved the breed, but when I actually saw a Schleich model in person, it was even better than I thought. 

As for the Fjord, I fell in love with the look of the breed when I was just a kid. Yet I've never seen one 'live'; only in photos. It's the coloration that I love, and the toning on the mane, tail and body...I've just found it very striking. Would love to own a real one, they are actually more of a pony size than a horse, so they'd be perfect for me.  Here's a photo of a real Fjord:






Really handsome breed.  I can't wait to receive the little guy...and can't thank you enough for finding one for me! And of course you will have to take pics when you get your own too... :biggrin2:


Oh, and I love the Papo's you've ordered...esp. the cheetahs and the panther! That Percheron is very striking too. (*I must look away from the Papos...or I know what will happen...)

And now I will be checking my mailbox every day for the next few weeks until the Fjord arrives....inkelepht:


----------



## Bassetluv

> Now for an interesting question (sorta) - how often are you having to dust your collection?



It's funny, I haven't really noticed dust collecting on mine very much...I may have dusted some of the older ones a couple of times, but that's all. But the Breyers that I have tend to get coated very quickly. Probably it's because I have the Schleichs in my living room and the Breyers are in the kitchen....it tends to get gunky in that room because of the stove. :?


----------



## JadeIcing

Havent had to dust. I am ALWAYS moving things so no dust. Asthma cant have to much dust.


----------



## TinysMom

Bassetluv, 

You have NO idea what you started with your rock wall.....sheesh. Well...maybe you'll have a bit of an idea when you see these pics...

First some backstory. When my kids were 4 (they're now 24)...Art gave me the state income tax refund one year...to do whatever I wanted. I bought a bunch of Home Interiors stuff and decorated our house the way that they show in their in-home shows. I had pictures w/ figurines or shelves, etc. Everything had greenery of some sort...or some sort of "accessory". 

I was really proud of what I did - and I took really good care of the house so you could see my "stuff".

Enter a husband who is more of a "minimalist"...and had a lot less tact back then. He didn't make a "bad" comment as in - trying to hurt me. But he said some things one time that wound up hurting me - so I packed up the stuff...got rid of lots of it. Since he's a real klutz w/ ceramic stuff - I sold a bunch of stuff - kept my few favorites. 

But its like I packed away a part of myself...I wasn't the woman then that I am today (thank God - we might have killed each other - cause he wasn't the great man he is now and I'm not sure how we would have gotten along). 

I've never had a creative bone in my body - I can't draw...can't sing...can't do very much in the creative lines at all. So the decorating the house was the one thing I used to express my creativity (ok - I can write - I forgot that could be called creative)....and I sorta shut that down.

I think the Schleich is bringing that desire to "nest" and "decorate" and "create new looks" back in me.....I'm a different woman now...so what if Art doesn't like it - it can be in my office - not someplace where he has to look at it. I try to decorate the public areas in ways we BOTH like...usually. 

So ... when I saw Bassetluv's stone wall - I started daydreaming...and today I took the last of my birthday money and bought a few things and set up a display.

I'm not thrilled with the horses (the pictures at least - I like the middle shelf) - and I LOVE LOVE LOVE the big cats area. Robin painted the waterhole for me...

So here is my first attempt at "creativity"...

Mind you - the wires are gonna be moved/covered....I'll probably hang blue fabric or something to cover the wall and wires (I want to do a mirror there but I'm not sure I can get mirror tiles that will be the right size). The fabric may be glued/taped down underneath the shelves so you don't see white when you look at the shelf facing...

In no particular order....









































































Now I really do want to keep my desk cleaned off (ha ha - first I gotta rebag all the rocks, potpourri, beads, etc. that I bought to use for the decorations)...


----------



## TinysMom

I'm gonna deviate from Schleich for just a minute here..

Snowy - I mentioned the elephant I saw at Walmart - I went today and took pics of the elephant and some of the other animals. I also bought the elephant (last one) - and fell in love with it....and I'm NOT an elephant person.

Unfortunately - the photos do NOT show the detail in the skin of the elephant - the wrinkles, etc.

Here is what they had in the store - they were sold out of a TON of stuff...



















































Assuming this link works - it will give you a better view of what the elephant looks like:

http://www.nw-hd.com/products/hi-res/elephant.jpg

I came very close to buying this: http://www.nw-hd.com/products/hi-res/serengeti.large.jpg

From TGF Toys:

TheNature's Wonders Collection has officially changed their name to CollectA. While under the name of Nature's Wonders, the collection contained just over 40 figures produced witha Nature's Wonders ankle tag. Now under the name of CollectA, the collection contains approximately 200 different animal figures. The original figures from the Nature's Wonders Collection such as this item will contain a Nature'sWonders tag while supplies last. The figure is exactly the same model under both collection names. The only difference will bethe figure's ankle tag and/or item number which will contain either the Nature's Wonders or CollectA brand name and number.


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok so I got 6 from my mom. They are...







14329 Parrot red







St Benard - 16307







Arab Foal - 13276







Labrador Black - 16327

Hamster 14412 







Budgy green 14408


----------



## JadeIcing

So not counting the one Peg has or my tipi I have 105.An still plenty of time till my bday/anni.:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, I think it's awesome that you decorated the area for your animals and are having fun with some creativity! It looks lovely. The animals you took pictures of are beautiful, the elephant seems to be really happy 

I'm still waiting for my orders to arrive! That's what I get for choosing slow shipping, I kinda wish I'd paid a little more (like $5 or so) for the faster shipping! The promise of many new little animals soon has stopped me from buying any others, though- I haven't bought any since I ordered the ones online! I did buy a tiny (smaller than Schleich) mare and foal pair made by Breyer at the feed store two weeks ago, but that's all.

I've decided how I'm going to display my animals once they arrive! They all definitely won't fit in my display case, so I'm going to display them on the two window sills in my living room. First I'm going to buy some pretty fabric (haven't decided what it will be like yet, nothing too busy though) for them to stand on. Our window sills aren't the nicest looking as someone who lived here before used a lot of foam adhesive on them and it will look a lot better with fabric covering them up. A month from now, snow will be falling (an idea that makes me a little sad, I like the nice weather and warmer temperatures!), and I think it will cheer me up to see my little animals whenever I look out the window at the cold, dreary conditions outside. I hope


----------



## JadeIcing

No pictures for awhile my memory card for the camera died. Not surprised it is is just over two years old and has taken well over 10,000 pictures. I am looking into getting a higher gb. I have a 1gig and love it but for $50 I could get the 8gig. I am going to go looking after work.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

WOOHOO! Guess who got two little boxes from the toy company in the mail just now?! I'm about to open them!


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> WOOHOO! Guess who got two little boxes from the toy company in the mail just now?! I'm about to open them!


Hurry up........we want to see them!!!

:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oooh, I've gotten through one of the boxes so far (19 or 20 animals!) and they're gorgeous, I have several new favorites! Oddly, all the ones in this box are Papo and Safari though... Should I post them in the other thread? Most of them are Safari and we don't have a Safari thread. How many threads do we need?

Onto box 2 :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

I'll change the Papo thread to include Safari, Breyer & others....how's that sound...

But pictures gal...pictures....you can ooh and aah later...

(You do know I'm kidding - right??)

Now I gotta go look up your order again!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, sounds good! Okay, onto opening the second box for real now! I stopped to have lunch  It's like CHRISTMAS, Peg! Also, I made sure the camera had batteries before I opened the first box... There are a lot of animals though so pictures may take a while!


----------



## Bassetluv

Peg, I love your displays! I find it really does bring out the animals' characters when they have more natural settings around them...mind you, I haven't worked on mine at all since doing the rock wall. I bought stuff to work with, and it's sitting there patiently waiting. :biggrin2: I was tempted once or twice to get some trees that Schleich sells, but holy cow they're expensive! So once I figure it out, I might try to make some of my own instead. 

I think that's part of what's so fun with these guys; they are small enough that you can actually set up 'scenes' of them, and they are so nicely detailed that it looks quite realistic. I really like your shelving setup because you can have multiple scenes. Love the big cats around the watering hole!


----------



## Bassetluv

> It's like CHRISTMAS, Peg!



LOL Snowy, that's just what I was thinking when I started reading your post that your animals had arrived...that it must feel like Christmastime for you!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Okay, here are my Schleich from today! There aren't very many, the other order I placed is I think 13 Schleich animals, though some were duplicates since I got them as gifts for other people. 

Discontinued white tiger cub (very cute! My only Schleich cat, her eyes are a little crazy and she has an odd smudge on her mouth, but oh well):
















Discontinued Goat kid with bell (cute!):






Discontinued chimpanzee baby with shirt (I really like this one, I didn't think I would that much. He's my first... ape? and I like how they even made the shirt hang realistically):
















Discontinued Schleich Beagle (first dog I've got! He's cute, he has a different paint styles than the other Schleich):






Discontinued Schleich Airedale Terrier (I really like her, more than I thought I would. His paint style is a bit different and his eyes are just dots of black paint. Cute!):











Discontinued Schleich Toucan (I love him! Again, more than I expected to. He seems really realistic and has great colors):






What do you think? I may go to Joann's tonight to get the fabric for my window sills so I can set them up! My boyfriend is going to think I've gone bonkers when he gets home, my collection has more than doubled today since I also got a lot of Safari and Papo.


----------



## TinysMom

My Fjord pony arrived today - woo hoo....as did the Quarter Horse that I ordered with it. She's really pretty - she's a discontinued one if I remember right.

I'll take pictures later. I didn't make it to the post office today...I need to get mailers and this week with Hyacinth being sick - I feel like I'm continually two steps behind on everything. Earlier today I thought I was gonna lose her - but she's sitting up now and eating Romaine leaves and looking at me like, "Fooled ya...."

Sheesh...and after she gave me kisses last night for 20 minutes.

Anyway - I hope to ship everything tomorrow or Monday...and I hope to take pictures tomorrow too.


----------



## Bassetluv

I need to get mailers and this week with Hyacinth being sick - I feel like I'm continually two steps behind on everything. Earlier today I thought I was gonna lose her - but she's sitting up now and eating Romaine leaves and looking at me like, "Fooled ya...."


I just went to the infirmary and saw your thread about Hyacinth, Peg. Head tilt is such a hard thing to see in a bunny. I've only dealt with it in a rabbit once, and it was a very (_very_) long time ago; my favorite Polish (Fiver) developed a severe case that progressed rapidly over a short period of time. The poor little guy couldn't even sit up; he'd continually roll over and over and over. If I recall, I actually sandwiched him between cardboard (or maybe it was wood?) to keep him upright while he was being treated. (Not sure if that was a great idea for keeping him from rolling, but it was the best I could think of at the time.) He looked like he was wearing one of those sandwich boards that advertise for deli's, only sideways.

ray: for Hyacinth...may she be back to her old self very soon, and give her mom a much-needed break from worrying...:hug:


----------



## TinysMom

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> ray: for Hyacinth...may she be back to her old self very soon, and give her mom a much-needed break from worrying...:hug:


From your post to God's ears...

I was worried I was going to lose her earlier today - but she pulled out of it. 

Then a bit ago something happened and I've spent the last two hours holding her and watching for signs of shock....long story...won't go into it here.

I think she'll be ok...I hope she'll be ok. I'm just...worn out emotionally and physically. I've not been sleeping as well because I am holding her during the night (not close to me - but she's where I can grab her if she rolls).

Still yet - she's worth it.


----------



## Bassetluv

She sounds like one tough little girl...I'll be thinking of her today and continuing to pray that Hyacinth heals completely. Big loving bunny (((hugs))) to her, and to you for never giving up on her...or with any beloved pet that comes your way.

:hug:


----------



## TinysMom

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> She sounds like one tough little girl...I'll be thinking of her today and continuing to pray that Hyacinth heals completely. Big loving bunny (((hugs))) to her, and to you for never giving up on her...or with any beloved pet that comes your way.
> 
> :hug:


I have a hard time giving up on animals - or people. Sometimes I have to - for their sake -or my sake....but I do try.

I'm debating on updating her infirmary thread with this. I really don't think I will since it may be a bit graphic...but I'll put it here...not sure what all to share.


----------



## Bassetluv

> I have a hard time giving up on animals - or people. Sometimes I have to - for their sake -or my sake....but I do try.



I know exactly what you mean. And it can be so stressful too. When I had Raph and he began losing the ability to walk, my sister kept on urging me to have him put to sleep, as did my vet. But I could see he wasn't ready to go; he still enjoyed life, it simply meant he couldn't do some regular bunny things, that's all. He still had his great personality and still was feisty with the cats when he wanted to be...and he still loved to be cuddled and stroked, and loved loved_ loved_ his food. D) As long as I knew he still wanted to be here, I wanted to make sure he could be.

For myself, I think it has to do with treasuring life - it is just so precious in all forms. And esp. in being an animal's caregiver, the onus is just so great on helping to preserve their life when they are incapable of doing it without help. I've sworn so many times that I will never get another animal after going through such struggles, yet inevitably another one comes along, and at some point they too need that extra caregiving and help. But boy, they give back to us so enormously. 

Share as much as you feel comfortable sharing about Hyacinth...she's one tough little cracker, and I'm sure rooting for her.


----------



## Bassetluv

So now I am officially showing my age. Went to the store last weekend to buy some Bag Balm and came back with more Schleichs. Problem, you ask? None...except I wound up buying ones I already have.  

First there was the Prezwalski's horse. Okay...admittedly, I did know I had one...but dang, the one I had at home just looked so...well...lonely. He (ooops; _she_) was crying out for a friend, and I had to comply. 

Then I was looking at the Friesian mare and admiring her so much, I just _had_ to have her, she was so gorgeous. But wait, I thought...didn't I already buy one a while ago? Could've sworn I did...but I didn't want to take the chance, so this one got tucked into the shopping basket. 

And _then_ there was the dressage horse...just so pretty and all decked out in her braided mane and leg wraps...I couldn't pass up that one, just in case they sold out. And she got included with my purchases as well. 

So off I went to the cash with these new treasures (and a few others) and toddled off home. And that's when I discovered...horrors!...that I am becoming an old lady. I totally forgot that some of these guys were already part of my herd. I swear, it's all downhill from here. Next thing you know I will be wearing a purple hat and stuffing my keys into the butter drawer of the refridgerator. 

Omigosh, I also just realized...I am becoming *my dad*! (Memories of him running redfaced around the house, spectacles perched precariously on the top of his head, shouting, 'Where's my glasses?! Who took my glasses!!' come flooding back...only now it's suddenly lost some of it's amusing charm. To paraphrase (with a twist) Catherine in Wuthering Heights, "I *AM* MY DAD!" :shock

However, I did actually manage to buy a few Schleichs that I didn't already possess. The riding pony (grazing); a male husky; the Shire stallion; a grey tabby; and - my first wild creature, I think (not counting the hare) - a non-gendered zebra. 

Will post photos whenever my camera decides it is healthy enough to recharge, and whenever I locate it...come to think of it, the darned thing is most likely still sitting at the back of the freezer somewhere.


----------



## JadeIcing

I have two doubles we could trade.


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...were they 'on-purpose' doubles or were you like me and just forgot? My old age card sometimes falls out of my wallet and hits the floor with a *thud*. 

If you're interested in the Friesian or the dressage mare (or a Tinker foal with a teeny rub on it's eartip...apparently I bought an extra one of them a while back too) just let me know and I can ship whichever to ya.


----------



## TinysMom

If Ali already has those horses - I would be willing to trade also....I don't have any of them I think....

But she has first dibs on them!


----------



## Bassetluv

Okay, tell you what...you and Ali get together and decide which ones you want, and I can send them out. (I'll have to post pics of them later just to make sure I've named the models correctly; you know me and getting things mixed up )

I'll charge my camera this evening and post their pics


----------



## JadeIcing

Friesian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats all!

I has dalmation male and calf suckling black and white one for trade. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

> Friesian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats all!



LOL...now, you're sure? 

I took some pics, so you'll know what these guys look like. The friesian has a very small 'rub' on her face - though the paint's not rubbed right off, it's just lighter there. I didn't even notice it until I took the pictures. 

The dressage horse looks fine to me, no marks that I can see. The most noticeable rub is on the Tinker foal...he has a rub on the tip of one ear.

The Tinker foal
















You can see the rub on the top of his right ear. Other than that he is fine.

Friesian mare
















The (very slight) rub is on her right cheek - actually I think it's more noticeable in the photo than in 'real life'. 

And the dressage horse











So Ali, if you can give me mailing info I can send the Friesian out to you if you are still interested. Peg, if you want the dressage horse and (or) the Tinker foal, let me know and I can send it (or them) to you.


----------



## Bassetluv

> I has dalmation male and calf suckling black and white one for trade. :biggrin2:




I'd be interested in the suckling calf! Never seen one around here.


----------



## TinysMom

I'd love love love the dressage horse...its very pretty.

I am hoping to get stuff mailed off by Thursday - I was going to do it tomorrow when I would be in Walmart so I could get mailing envelopes cheaper (padded ones) - but I was asked today to pick up 13.5 hours of projects and get them done in Uvalde tomorrow...so I'm going to do them. 

So hopefully Thursday stuff will get mailed...finally....

But yes- I'd love the dressage horse...


----------



## JadeIcing

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> I has dalmation male and calf suckling black and white one for trade. :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be interested in the suckling calf! Never seen one around here.
Click to expand...

No problem. Will PM now. I can send mine out Saturday! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

And here's some of my newbies that aren't duplicates (lol)...these one's I'll keep 

Shire...I never really like this model's face, but picked one up in the store and changed my mind






Riding pony...another one I wasn't keen on - until I saw one 'live' in the store






Grey tabby - took me _ages_ to get a photo that was clear enough to see him






And my first non-farm-related Schleich (not counting the hare, who I consider farmish )






I love zebras, and this little guy/girl is sweet!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Friesian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...now, you're sure?
Click to expand...



I have the other two. Dressage is one of my faves he foal isnice. She is the Hanoverian Dressage Mare. Tinker Foal RockS! Peg I think you might need him.


----------



## Bassetluv

K, so one dressage for Peg, and one Friesian for Ali...:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

I got Rearing Stallion white and Percheron Stallion.


----------



## JadeIcing

2 more for my bday. Percheron Mare and The Shire Mare. I am getting two more tommorrow.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Hey hey I worked late tonight and when I got home, my second package from TGF toys had arrived! It's actually the first order I placed, and is all Schleich. I will be opening it and taking pictures soon


----------



## JadeIcing

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Hey hey I worked late tonight and when I got home, my second package from TGF toys had arrived! It's actually the first order I placed, and is all Schleich. I will be opening it and taking pictures soon



AWESOME! Can't wait.

Picking up two horses today. One coming from Basset. That leaves 5 horses and I have all the current ones. My mom may be buying me more Saturday. The two yesterday were from Rob, the two the day before from my dad, the two today will be from Rob.


----------



## Bassetluv

*The 10 Commandments of Schleich* 

1. Thou shalt have no other miniature animals before Schleich.
2. Thou shalt not copy any image of Schleich, because our models are copyrighted. (However, you may worship us if you are a true Schleich nerd.)
3. Thou shalt not take the name of Schleich in vain, no matter how sucky your day is going. 
4. Remember to set aside a day to sit in awe of your Schleich.
5. Honor thy Schleich models each and every day (especially the cute little foals and kitties and puppies), and twice a day when you need the smiles. 
6. Thou shalt not mutilate or otherwise obliterate a Schleich, even if they be missing paint or limbs.
7. Thou shalt not cheat on one's Schleichs by admiring those of another.
8. Thou shalt not steal another Schleicher's models. 
9. Thou shalt not lie to one's neighbor about Schleich, especially if that neighbor is a Schleicher. 
10. Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's Schleich (get yer own!).


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I laughed so much reading the commandments, Bassetluv! Unfortunately, I think I'm a bad "Schleichian" (is that the right term for what we are?) because I'm pretty sure I've violated #1 and #10. Heaven forbid though, I haven't violated #6!

I opened my box of Schleich! I have a few new favorites :biggrin2: I'm not sure when I'll get to post pictures (my work schedule is crazy and I'm getting ready to go out of town for a few days), but I love the rearing Morgan stallion, the Bernese Mountain Dog puppy, the brown and white farm dog, the mouse, the red squirrel, and the parakeets. And the ferret. Okay I named almost all of them! What can I say, I got a great batch!


----------



## JadeIcing

I think I almost peed my pants. 

I just got the arabian mare and haflinger mare.


----------



## Bassetluv

You guys have to post pics of your newbies, you know...:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> No pictures for awhile my memory card for the camera died. Not surprised it is is just over two years old and has taken well over 10,000 pictures. I am looking into getting a higher gb. I have a 1gig and love it but for $50 I could get the 8gig. I am going to go looking after work.


----------



## JadeIcing

GUESS WHAT!

Arabian Foal












Arabian Mare











Arabian Family






Frisian Mare 











Frisian Mare and Foal






Percheron Stallion











Percheron Mare











Percheron Family






Haflinger Mare











Haflinger Family






Shire Mare











Shire Family






Rearing Stallion White











Rearing Stallions Together






St Benard






Parrot






Birdy! (green)






Hamster






Black Labrador


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, I love the pics of the families together...makes them look even more appealing.  I really like the look of the Haflinger mare; with the three of them together they look great! I think this weekend I might start trying to organize mine. Right now they're a mishmash of animals all over the table. And I did buy some new ones a while ago, but haven't taken photos yet. Will do so sometime soon.

(And you got your memory card! )


----------



## JadeIcing

Yup! I am giddy!


----------



## TinysMom

I finally got my rear in gear and got to the post office today. For the last 10 days the packages have been making the rounds from my desk to the car to the entry to the car to my desk and finally - back to the car. Now - they're finally on their way to y'all.

I sent Snowy's and Jade's via. priority mail - but I had to do Bassetluv's via. first class - so yours might take 6-10 business days. I tried to tell her it was a gift - I hope you don't have to pay anything on it...


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks Peg! I mailed yours out last Monday, I think (or maybe it was before that...I've kinda lost track of time since my kitty died; some things were put on hold for a few days). I actually had it all pkgd and ready to go and was going to mail it that Saturday morning, but then Tasha had to go to the vets and...you know the rest. 

At any rate, it's somewhere between here and your place! 

And I shouldn't have to pay anything on the one you're sending me. I *think* it's only on items valued over $20 that have customs kick in. However, even if they did charge anything it'd be minimal anyway. 

Can't _wait_ to get him!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

I was going to get two for my bday butttttt the store I was going to is having their aniversary sale....20% off. Bring the flier another 10% plus I have to 10% ticket thingys. :biggrin2:I am going to be getting a few! I think possibly my horses, dogs, and pigs. If not more!


----------



## Bassetluv

> I was going to get two for my bday butttttt the store I was going to is having their aniversary sale....20% off.



D'oh!! I went and bought a few more today and didn't see the sign about an upcoming 20% off sale until after I walked out. Ah well...

Here's some pics of newbies - I can't remember now which ones I bought a while back and haven't posted yet, and am too tired/lazy to scroll back and check, 
so I might accidentally be posting a dupl. pic or two. (Am posting in a hurry cuz I've been on the computer too long now, and want to go and watch Six Feet Under...lol)

Here's a foal I bought a while back





Hereford mom and calf





A deer I bought today





With her fawns





Pinkies





Oreo pinkies 





Lioness and cub (yep, starting to get more wildlife)





'nuther shot





And the suckling calf from Ali! 





With his adoptive mom





I almost bought another pygmy rabbit today, and a croc, a lion, a forest stag, a turtle and an okapi...but decided it'd be way too much to spend at once. Still, I'm happy with these guys. Oh, and I got a little Schleich 2008 booklet too - first time I've seen them in a store.


----------



## JadeIcing

Got mine Peg! So cute!!!!

I also got two from my brother and my mom picked one up! Post soon!


----------



## swanlake

just wanted to say.. I LOVE OKAPI'S!! they are my sister and mine's animal. we have a stuffed one named okapi bob, after a comic we made together. we pass it to each other while she is away at school.


----------



## JadeIcing

White Tail Fawn






Palmino Stallion






Baby Bear with Bottle


----------



## JadeIcing

I will post better pictures soon.

Holstein Bull - 13632





Holstein Calf - 13634






Piglet Eating - 13290






Swabian - Hall piglet - 13636







Swaibian-Hall piglet eating- 13635







Sow Standing - 13288






Holstein Cow Grazing (retired)






Holstein Bull 13143 (retired)






Dwarf Kid 13611


----------



## JadeIcing

125 not counting the one my mom has for me. Also have the dalmation male to trade.


----------



## TinysMom

I was going to take a break from buying more - I really really was....well...I am going to.

But I couldn't resist - from Ebay...






I am paying for it in a few minutes....I had it at $5.99 till the last few minutes when it finally went up to $17.


----------



## JadeIcing

I am watching one that I really want. Ends Sunday. Rob said to go for it. I am a nervous wreck.


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL Peg! I bid against you!


----------



## Bassetluv

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I am watching one that I really want. Ends Sunday. Rob said to go for it. I am a nervous wreck.



I'm watching a couple more auctions as well...but have a limit as to how much I can spend. Hate the last few moments of an auction...it's nervewracking! I was going to bid on the Schleich stork that was up for bid as well, and the European bison, but then I went and checked at TGF Toys and they had both for sale at cheaper prices than the current bid. So I ordered them from there.


----------



## TinysMom

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> LOL Peg! I bid against you!


:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

:nono


----------



## Bassetluv

And don't ask why cuz I'm not sure, but I saw this guy and found him fascinating. So I ordered him too.






He's a Sioux medicine man by Schleich


----------



## Bassetluv

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Bassetluv wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Peg! I bid against you!
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead
> 
> :nono
Click to expand...




:biggrin2:

I was actually wondering, as I placed my bid, if I was bidding against one of you guys. And I actually would've bid higher except I'm watching a couple others as well. You got a good deal Peg...I think the last time one of those fawn/butterfly Schleich's sold on ebay it went for quite a lot of money. (I know one seller in Australia was asking a bundle of money for one -- $60-$70? Somewhere around there.)


----------



## JadeIcing

I don't want you guys anywhere near mine. So you are not allowed to bid on Sunday. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

I almost didn't get to place any bid tonight. In the last minute of the auction the screen started going funny and kept reloading every few seconds. I wasn't even sure if my bid went through at first because it kept flashing. Not sure if it was the computer or the site, because I had other tabs open in other websites and they were fine.

btw, when did ebay change their look? When I went to bid I was surprised to find the sellers' page had changed.

Edit: Hey, my little icon didn't show up...

Here he is:

:brat:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, my bear and bottle arrived! So did a little puppy with a tennis ball! I already have the puppy, but hooray for a pair  The bear is SO cute. One of my favorites for sure. Thanks so much for sending him to me. Also, I gave my boyfriend's mom the green and blue parakeets when she was here and she likes them a lot, she has real parakeets at home.


----------



## Bassetluv

These links are kind of interesting (all are part of one website):

http://schleich.animobil.info/text/1f0f4ba3-2.html

http://schleich.animobil.info/text/wit-toc.html

http://schleich.animobil.info/text/wit-toc-images.html


----------



## irishbunny

Oh schleich collectors!

I've been collecting for a year but I'm a slow collecter. Mine are mostly farm animals! Here's some pics


----------



## JadeIcing

Ohh fresh meat!:yahoo: I mean another one to suck into this.:clapping: I mean welcome. :devil


----------



## irishbunny

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ohh fresh meat!:yahoo: I mean another one to suck into this.:clapping: I mean welcome. :devil


Lol!


----------



## Bassetluv

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ohh fresh meat!:yahoo: I mean another one to suck into this.:clapping: I mean welcome. :devil




LOL! Welcome to our world, irishbunny...and I lvoe the hedgehog you have! 

Am a bit sad because I opted out in the last few seconds on an auction for a Schleich, just because it was getting too pricey. If I had placed a bet and had won, it would've cost (with the exchange, as it was in British lbs) over $40.00. Since I've already bought a few more Schleichs lately I walked away at the last moment. Took a LOT of self-control though...just take a look at this guy. It's the Andalusian Schleich repainted:







I mean, he really takes your breath away, doesn't he??


----------



## TinysMom

Oh - he's gorgeous.

I couldn't have paid that either...I mean I could have - but I'd have been kicking myself - kinda like I'm kicking myself for what I paid for the deer w/ the butterfly...


----------



## Bassetluv

Exactly Peg...I would have been kicking myself too, so much so that I wouldn't have enjoyed getting him. But oh, if I hadn't purchased any others in the last while, I _so_ would have bid on him...

I still think you got a good deal with the fawn though. That model is getting more and more scarce, and whenever one does go up for auction it tends to go for a high amount. Hang onto him for a couple of years and you'll be really glad you did get him, because he'll be almost impossible to find then. And with the fawn too, if I hadn't already bought a couple other Schleichs, I would've bid more on him (though I wouldn't have if I'd known I had been bidding against you! :foreheadsmack


----------



## irishbunny

Where are ye all betting, ebay?


----------



## Bassetluv

Yep...there's always auctions going on for Schleich figures on ebay.  It's fun, but _very_ addictive too.


----------



## JadeIcing

I got one from there and am looking at this second one. I REALLY WANT IT.

I also want all the gp ones now. I need them for Mace's memorial shelf.


----------



## JadeIcing

Lost


----------



## Bassetluv

I was watching a few but wound up not placing any bids. 

Which item were you bidding on, Ali?


----------



## irishbunny

Is it safe to bid? As in will you definately get the item, I wouldn't mind doing it but I'm a very suspicous type.


----------



## TinysMom

My fawn arrived today...woo hoo! Its ... smaller than I thought it would be and I think I really paid more than I wish I had now that I've seen it. I may bag it up and hold onto it for a year or so and then resell it - not sure. Then again - I may put it with some others and decide I HAVE to keep it...

I'll take a picture later...


----------



## Bassetluv

Peg, I really do think that even if you decide you don't care for the fawn that much, his value will go up. The fjord horses will sell nicely too in the future. 

In those links I posted I saw one figure I'd love to get...it's a basset hound. But I haven't seen it anywhere. It's been discontinued for quite some time now; I bet that one would go for quite a bit.


----------



## Bassetluv

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Is it safe to bid? As in will you definately get the item, I wouldn't mind doing it but I'm a very suspicous type.




irishbunny, since ebay is an auction site and the auctions are held by individual sellers (separate from the company) there are always risks involved. You may get a seller who misrepresents a product, or doesn't ship an item and says they did (I had that happen once on Amazon...my bad, I never checked the seller's feedback first, apparently he had a very bad rep for that), etc. In my experience with ebay I've always found the sellers I've bought from to be quite friendly and honest. If you ever decide to bid on anything being sold on ebay (or any other online auction site), read all terms and conditions carefully, keep note of shipping costs, and check the seller's rating. That's about all I can tell you. I could never say to you that you will always get an item...there's no guarantees...so you bid with caution.


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh yeah...and I almost bought a Schleich owl today at the store. But I put him back because I spent a _ton_ shock more money than I'd planned on clothing. Am going to D.C. this Friday with my sis for a few days and I had absolutely no fall clothing...threw out all my old stuff in the summer, it was so tattered. So...purchases will be tight for a while.


----------



## JadeIcing

The retired lop. I want to cry. I had a crappy day will be having a crappy week. I needed a pick me up.


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, I'm sorry...I'm not 100% positive what that one looks like, but *think* I know. If you have a pic of the model can you post it? I often look through other sites for rare schleichs, and if I ever come across it I'll let you know right away. 

:hug:


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## Bassetluv

Okay...yes, that's the one I thought. I did see it up for auction and was even going to bid on it, but decided not to because of all the money I'd spent on other things (and other figures). I get that one confused because I'd seen it refered to as a dwarf lop earlier, rather than a pygmy. I guess he's one of the ones that's getting a bit hard to find.

I'll definitely keep a watch for him Ali, and if I see him come up anywhere will give you a shout.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks. Just got the call. Maces Ashes are ready when I am. Makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Bassetluv

Not sure if anyone's still posting their Schleichs here (or maybe no one's bought any new ones lately), but I did pick up a few in the past while and thought I'd share. I tried to focus more on retired items, though a couple are new:

Golden retriever





Two toucans





Two jackals





A European bison





A Sioux medicine man





Stork





Angus bull (this guy is a beauty! I absolutely loved him when he arrived...pics don't do him justice)









And a triceratops that I just picked up at a second-hand store. I didn't know if he was new or retired, but at 29cents and in perfect shape, I had to get him. (The pic isn't of the guy I got, but he's exactly the same...just haven't taken a photo of him yet.)





I also bought a great horned owl who is also very nice, but haven't taken his pic yet either.


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## Bassetluv

Ali, your setup looks exactly like mine...my guys are all on a table top and I'm running out of room. (Looks like you have several more than me though.) It's funny, whenever I see someone's pics I get struck by one or more of the models that I didn't think I'd care for. When I look at yours I noticed the chimps and gorillas, which I never thought I'd like, but now that I see them together they look really nice. 

And the campfire that the smaller animals are around...is that from Schleich? Did it come with the teepee? I've never seen it before. 

Oh, but I did see this at a local store a while ago, it must be new from Schleich...it's an Oracle:






Apparently it goes with the fairies and elves, but since I tend to be interested in spiritual things, it really caught my eye.

I'll add a couple more pics in a moment...my camera is being VERY weird. I'm downloading some photos I just took, and have it set so pictures get deleted as soon as they are downloaded. Now, I only took four pictures, but it is downloading 77! Some are pictures of my cat Tasha (who died a while ago), some are Yofi, etc. I'm positive these were all downloaded and deleted from the camera ages ago, and I've since taken many pics and deleted...yet suddenly these ones are showing up again. Very weird.


----------



## Bassetluv

I don't think I posted a pic of my most favorite Schleich yet...the Fjord horse that Peg sent to me!

Here he is: 







Isn't he a beauty?? I love his color, and esp. love his mane, tail, and dorsal stripe.

Here's a pic of the dinosaur I picked up for 29 cents at the used store yesterday. Not that I collect dinos, but he was in perfect shape and I couldn't resist:






The great horned owl I got recently:








And (off Schleich topic for a moment), a little figurine of rabbits that was also in a used items store. They remind me of Yofi and Anna:


----------



## JadeIcing

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Ali, your setup looks exactly like mine...my guys are all on a table top and I'm running out of room. (Looks like you have several more than me though.) It's funny, whenever I see someone's pics I get struck by one or more of the models that I didn't think I'd care for. When I look at yours I noticed the chimps and gorillas, which I never thought I'd like, but now that I see them together they look really nice.





> I have 128. The gorillas and chimps are so CUTE!





> And the campfire that the smaller animals are around...is that from Schleich? Did it come with the teepee? I've never seen it before.





> It is from my husbands playmobil stuff.





> Oh, but I did see this at a local store a while ago, it must be new from Schleich...it's an Oracle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it goes with the fairies and elves, but since I tend to be interested in spiritual things, it really caught my eye.





> It does. I plan on getting it! I just hope I can.


----------



## JadeIcing

I got the little tiger cubs playing. He is so cute.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Bassetluv, why did you get two toucans? The toucan is one of my favorites :biggrin2: I have several birds and he's one of my favorites. 

I've been SO good about not buying more since I placed that big order! I've only bought 3 more since then. A little white tiger (so now I have a retired tiger cub and one of the new ones, I actually like the new one better), and for some reason I've had a massive brain fart and forgotten which other two I bought! I even went over to look at all my animals assuming I'd remember when I saw them, but I don't. Maybe they're still rattling around in their plastic bag! Very weird.

I've been avoiding looking at them online because I'm trying to save money now! I know I'll be getting some money for Christmas, but I think I should keep it to pay for school and other things since next semester I'll be back in class and not working full time anymore. We'll see how successful I am!

I go to look at the Schleich display we have in the toy section of where I look, usually once or twice a week, but we haven't got any new ones in for months so I've bought most of the ones I love already. If I see that owl, I'll have to grab it!


----------



## JadeIcing

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I got the little tiger cubs playing. He is so cute.


After this I noticed I have him.:XSo I have two. I got the cub standing so now I have that one extra if someone wanted to trade. Not sure if I mention I have both white tiger cubs to. Now I have the lion cub playing. The girafee female, pinto stallion, kangaroo, and the fox.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh, one of the ones I bought recently was another baby elephant! So I have three baby elephants, two are Schleich (I think Asian and African) and one is Safari. I love elephants! Also, yesterday the store had pretty nice looking book shelves on sale for $25 (after being 50% off and using my various employee discounts), I bought one to use to display all my little animals and other trinkety things! After Christmas I'm going to put it where my little Christmas tree is if it fits okay.

Is anyone going to ask for Schleich for Christmas?


----------



## JadeIcing

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Also, yesterday the store had pretty nice looking book shelves on sale for $25 (after being 50% off and using my various employee discounts), I bought one to use to display all my little animals and other trinkety things! After Christmas I'm going to put it where my little Christmas tree is if it fits okay.
> 
> Is anyone going to ask for Schleich for Christmas?




NICE!

Possibly.


----------



## TinysMom

I've bought a couple more items in the last few weeks - but was too tired/busy to post them here. I bought a zebra and a young zebra...and I bought a cute display thing I'll have to take a picture of soon to show. I just set it up last week - I like it a lot.

I doubt I'll ask for Schleich for Christmas....I have enough for now. I don't know though - I may ask for some - or I may ask for some Papo or something. I haven't decided. 

I want to enjoy what I have versus getting overrun with it.

I'm actually thinking of asking Art for this for Christmas...

http://www.demdaco.com/images/26121_72_170.jpg


----------



## JadeIcing

That is pretty. I would ask for that.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I placed an order with TGF Toys today! I was ordering some things for the boyfriend for Christmas (I won't say what since he sometimes reads the forum!) and couldn't resist adding some for me. I got the adorable Schleich hedgehog and the owl. I got a couple Papo and Safari animals and two Stone Horse brand little horses (they also have more expensive bigger horses) to see how I like them. I'm most excited about the Stone Horses and THESE:

http://tgftoys.com/?mainURL=/store/category/agg2/Vanishing_Wild_Collection.html

http://tgftoys.com/?mainURL=/store/category/agg2/Vanishing_Wild_Collection.html

Anyone who knows me knows I LOVE giraffes (almost as much as elephants and bunnies!). These giraffes are pretty big, the calf is 7 inches tall and the mama is 13 inches tall! They are retired and I thought I should seize the opportunity to get them both now.

Okay, for some reason the links aren't working right, but they're the Reticulated Giraffe and calf on that page!


----------



## irishbunny

I haven't bought any new models since I last posted I rarely have money and when I do it goes on stuff I *need* like make-up and clothes Hopefully I'll get some money over christmas and I'll be able to buy some new ones.


----------



## TinysMom

I got ONE new one today....will probably post pictures of my new additions over the weekend.


----------



## Bassetluv

I've bought the odd Schleich here and there in the past while (an Okapi, etc., and a Safari otter), but haven't spent much on them lately. And right now I can't find my camera to take any pictures. It's been a rough couple of weeks here; incredible tension/angst at work because of people being laid off, one woman (the woman who initially trained me) having to be escorted out of the building because she had a total emotional meltdown; and then my son just phoned me last night to tell me that he lost his job.  So much stress around - something I try to avoid as much as possible, given my past health issues - that I began getting sick. So my mood hasn't been the best. However, I will post pics at some point again, once my camera decides to show up. :?

Peg, that figurine is beautiful.  I hope you do get it.

Snowy, I bought two toucans because they're retired, and because I just really liked the look of them. And when the stork arrived I liked him even more. 

Here's another line I'd like to get at some point: Animals of Australia. (The dingo reminds me so much of my dog!)

http://tgftoys.com/?mainURL=/store/category/896i/Schleich.html

Darn, the link only works for the main page. Well, if you click on the Animals of Australia link at the left side of the page you'll see them.


----------



## JadeIcing

MUST HAVE MUST HAVE!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190271753462&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us


----------



## SnowyShiloh

CUUUUTE!


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> MUST HAVE MUST HAVE!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190271753462&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us



ooh - you're right - I MUST HAVE IT!!!

(Just kidding - I wont' go into a bidding war with you if you want it)


----------



## JadeIcing

Already hit 10 I guess I am out. 33mins left.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I bought another the other night! It's a squirrel. So cute, I really like this one! He has a lot of detail. Also, he's special to me because he's the very first Schleich I ever saw. Shortly after working at Fred's, I had a customer come through my line with the little squirrel. He was missing his tag so I couldn't ring him up. She told me about Schleich while I called back to the toy department to get his UPC! I should give him a name that means "first"...


----------



## Bassetluv

You should post a pic of him, Snowy.  
I just placed an order for a wild boar and sow, and wild boarlet P). Also ordered some animals from the 'Animals of Australia' models (a dingo, a koala, a leadbeater possum, and a Tazmanian devil). 

Anyone know when Schleich will be unveiling their 2009 models? I can't wait to see the new ones.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

My box arrived! One item was missing, figures it was one of Paul's Christmas presents. I e-mailed them to let them know it wasn't in the box. I got 2 Schleich, a couple Safari, a couple Bullyland (never bought from them before) and a couple Stone Horses (also a new purchase).

Here are the pictures!

First, the cute little squirrel I got a few days ago:







Schleich Eagle Owl (bigger than I expected!):






Schleich Hedgehog:






Bullyland Bunny (very cute!):






Bullyland Brown Bunnies (cheap looking and really rubbery feeling, wouldn't have bought it if I'd seen it beforehand):






Bullyland Appaloosa (a little rubbery feeling, but pretty nice looking other than that! He's a bit different since he has a saddle and all. I like him.):
















Papo Arabian Foal (very cute!):







Stone Horses gem horse, I think she's supposed to look opaline. Very pretty and shiny and harder material than the others.











Stone Horses Palamino (also very pretty, I would order Stone Horses again):











Teeny tiny Safari animals, 33 cents apiece:
















Here are the giraffes. I'm a little disappointed because their spots are smeared fairly badly in some places, I think it's because they were sprayed on using stencils. I put the Schleich squirrel in the picture to serve as a size reference! They aren't that yellow, I'm trying out a new camera and for some reason some of the photos look very yellow.


----------



## TinysMom

Somebody was BAD today .... very very bad. I didn't just get Schleich either....

More details later - all I can say is - SHAME ON TSC for having Schleich combination packs (forget what they're called) at 30% off for Christmas....shame on them.

Oh - and the good news? TSC is coming to Del Rio this spring...they've already picked out the area and have the manager hired, etc.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## TinysMom

I can't believe I spent as much as I did - but - in my defense - the Schleich package was 30% off, the My Best Friend sets rang up at $2.69 each (I left two there cause I didn't really like them) - and the Littlest Pet shop was 40% off or something like that...

Also - I bought the rooster about 2 weeks ago and carried it around in my purse for a week before I remembered to take it out...so that isn't totally "new"..

They're a well-earned Christmas present to me - from me. (I got my bonus in this paycheck - with one company - if I have 100% completion of all my projects in a 6 month period (on time completion) - I get a check = my average weekly pay for that 6 month period. I'd planned on spending it on me - just not quite this way - but I really am looking forward to playing with these and honestly - these things do destress me a bit when I play with them and stuff....

I LOVED LOVED LOVED the accessories in the My Best Friends (along with many of the animals). 

Art looked at the water jugs (which we use with the dogs and the rabbitry rabbits on the floor and the Cali girls) - and said, "You water the plastic animals Peg..".

Hardy har har..

After I open them all - I'll take pics of my favorites most likely....but I want to play with them first (with the accessories)...

So with no further ado....


----------



## TinysMom

I was searching for more My Best Friends stuff and came across this..

http://www.newrayusa.com/imgs/records/2296/34055B BOX.jpg

Just look - a chair that my plastic puppies could teeth on just like Sasha and Millie...

WOW.

:shock:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Wow Peg, you did get a lot! How much were they all together? I had a lot of the Littlest Pet Shop toys when I was little, they were much cuter back in the early '90s! They did more then too. Now they have those giant weird eyes.


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Wow Peg, you did get a lot! How much were they all together? I had a lot of the Littlest Pet Shop toys when I was little, they were much cuter back in the early '90s! They did more then too. Now they have those giant weird eyes.


Uh.....um....

Let's see - 7 X $2.69 (let's say $3) for the My Best Friends = $21
The Schleich set was $16 - and I'd really been wanting two of them for sure and the others to come later...they would have been $11 alone...

The other Schleich - um? I don't know..let's say $15 which is high

The two Littlest Pet shop things...$3 and $1.50 or so - let's say $5...

So $57 roughly - and that's probably high.

Wow - I still have more left from my bonus check!

:biggrin2:

(I bought other stuff too at each store - so I had to sit down and sorta figure it out - it looks like the My Best Friend stuff isn't normally sold here in the US....and I'm having a hard time now finding it online. I've been googling "My Best Friend" and "New Ray" which is the company I think...


----------



## JadeIcing

Funny I was just talking to Rob the reason I don't pick up the littlest pet shop is because I will have to have them all.

As is I got these [urlhttp://www.onlyheartsclub.com/pages/ohc_pets.html]Only Hearts Pets[/url] I got MarshMallow and one like her in pink called Flip Flop for myself.


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## Bassetluv

New for 2009 (I *think* these are showing new 2009 figures)

http://shop.modellpferdeversand.de/oxid.php/sid/d50559cf1751759da7c6105e6d13f143/
cl/alist/cnid/2804745f7d77891a9.56835212

(Sorry, I didn't want the link to stretch the page width, so cut it in two. Just copy and paste the second part with the first....or click on the working link and go down to Schleich on the left-hand side of the page.)


----------



## JadeIcing

I will look at that later.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Bassetluv, I looked at the link, and some of the animals look new, but I swear that rooster is the one I already have! I'm excited about several of those though :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

Those are all new! OMG!


----------



## TinysMom

According to an Ebay seller who carries the 2009 Schleich - they're due in the third week of January...


----------



## JadeIcing

An I got my new discount card at the toy shop!!


----------



## JadeIcing

Who is the seller?


----------



## Bassetluv

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Bassetluv, I looked at the link, and some of the animals look new, but I swear that rooster is the one I already have! I'm excited about several of those though :biggrin2:



Snowy, is your rooster crowing? This model isn't, though the colored rooster from Schleich that TGF Toys lists does. I think that might be part of the difference in the new model vs the older one.


----------



## Bassetluv

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Who is the seller?




I stumbled across this website when I was looking up a Schleich animal, Ali. It's an overseas site located in Germany. But it's the first time I've been able to find anything showing the new 2009 Schleich models. And they look great! Some do look like repeats, though there's probably subtle differences, but I especially like the horses. Definitely would like to collect all of them. I wonder when they will be distributed to stores in N.A.....


----------



## Bassetluv

*TinysMom wrote: *


> According to an Ebay seller who carries the 2009 Schleich - they're due in the third week of January...




LOL...I just noticed your post Peg. I guess that's when they'll be shipped to stores worldwide? Can't wait!


----------



## TinysMom

http://stores.ebay.com/SCHLEICH-COLLECTIBLES-FIGURINES

I broke down and ordered:

brown hen
cat standing
meerkat pups
chicks
ostrich chick 
rooster
hen pecking

That is $17.99 before shipping....

I'm going to see if the feed store gets horses in and I WANT the raccoon when it comes out later this year....

I also thought this was neat - but too pricey....

arg- just look at his "Peppermint Twist" for the "trail of painted ponies" line...


----------



## Bassetluv

*sigh* I broke down too...I committed to buy two of the horses as well as the adult gnu and gnu calf. 

Peppermint twist? I missed that...will have to go take a look...


----------



## Bassetluv

Okay, now I saw it. Not the type I tend to collect (with me, I like the figures as life-like as possible, down to shading and fur color). I don't care for ones that have decorative paint designs, or figures that are mounted on stands, or ones that have things attached to them (such as saddles that are permanently attached to the horses). LOL...guess I'm fussy...


----------



## TinysMom

Di - I would probably never get it either - as I prefer them lifelike. But it was just an "interesting" pattern that caught my eye. I'm not really into that whole line of products....but it showed up as another item he had and it was just so different - I had to look.

I'm trying so hard to keep from ordering some of the new horses - I'd prefer to give my business to the local feed store as they're so nice to me.


----------



## JadeIcing

YES! The web site has the 2009 ones up!


----------



## Bassetluv

Are you getting some Ali? I ordered four of them (even though I was going to not buy any more Schleich for a while ). I can't wait for the gnus to arrive. The other two I ordered were horses...Dartmoor pony and the quarter horse. But I love almost all of them!

Oh, and these aren't 2009's, but I bought a wild boar and sow, and piglet a little while ago.
*Forgot...I got an Okapi too.


----------



## JadeIcing

I am going to stop in at the store and see what they have.


----------



## Bassetluv

You mean a physical store? I ordered some from a seller on ebay and he won't be shipping until he gets them in; and TGF Toys has them listed but they're not available yet. I don't think Schleich is distributing them until the 3rd week of January.


----------



## JadeIcing

Yup the store the lady said it is a major section in the store so they should have them soon! I am going to update my list and go from there.


----------



## JadeIcing

Yup the store the lady said it is a major section in the store so they should have them soon! I am going to update my list and go from there.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I got the Schleich moose for Christmas from Paul's mom! It was so sweet of her because she knows I love moose and she got me one even though she hates them. The moosie is cute!


----------



## JadeIcing

So at work they did a reset! They have the two bunnies with hutch!


----------



## TinysMom

I don't think I've ever seen the two bunnies and hutch - can you take a picture with your cell phone? And share the price?


----------



## irishbunny

I haven't bought any schleich recently, I haven't got any new ones since the ones my parents brought me from Slovakia during the summer!


----------



## JadeIcing

It's on the site. I got some stuff!


----------



## Bassetluv

Who Gnu....








they'd get here so soon?
































:biggrin2:

Which ones did you order, Ali? (There's so many more I'd love to get, but can't get very many at once.)


----------



## bat42072

I bought my 12 year old cousin 8 of the horses for christmas... she loves them.... Her room is done all in horses... I bought her the palamino one because it looked like her horse Scout.... she was really excited over that one


----------



## JadeIcing

Actually from work. Some went clearence. I will update soon just keeping an eye on Teresa.


----------



## JadeIcing

New Ones











I am so glad I got these. I have to have them all!


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok this is my current set-up...


----------



## JadeIcing

I got a ton! Some our doubles because... 1) I bought a set on clearence I had some but not others. 2) Gifts

CANT POST! Cant find my card reader thingy!


----------



## JadeIcing

I wasthinking... I am the only one who hasn't stepped out of just Schleich. I am tempted but if I do I won't stop.

I have 152 animals not counting some doubles and other stuff. Oh and I got the Oracle it went clearence!


----------



## TinysMom

I'm down one since I went on my trip - one of my first days at mom's Art told me, "Don't kill Millie - but she ate your zebra...".

It was the young zebra - not the mama....

Oh well...


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm down one since I went on my trip - one of my first days at mom's Art told me, "Don't kill Millie - but she ate your zebra...".
> 
> It was the young zebra - not the mama....
> 
> Oh well...


If you can't get it again I can! She is at work. Plus I need to send you your elves!:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

EEK! I found that I had uploaded something. Not all but something!


----------



## JadeIcing

153 animals forgot to list one!


----------



## JadeIcing

Pics finally!


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## devotedmommy

JadeIcing I would like to thank you for another addiction I am such a pushover I see these cute things and I am like I NEED that. At first I was like oh thats cute and then the more of them I saw I was like let me just check what they have on ebay.....I got the little lop rabbit and then I thought she needed a friend so I got the rat! LOL I told my husband and he rolled his eyes like I was nuts. He's probably thinking he's going to unhook the computer or as long as they aren't alive its ok! LOL Either way I am now jealous of your collection!! Oh, and next on my list is hedgehog and more buns of course!


----------



## JadeIcing

One bun was retired in Jan. Than there was an older one that had been retired. If the bun is the brown lop than you need 4 of the current bunnies.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Wow Alicia, look at all those animals! I don't know how many I have, probably about 100? I've been a good girl and haven't bought any this year I don't think. I'm really needing to save money because I'm only working 20-25 hours a week since I'm going to school, and I owe Paul some money. This summer I'm only going to be working 16 hours a week because I'll be taking summer classes (hard math classes that need as much time devoted to them as possible) but I still have to pay rent and everything, AND our rent is about to go up because we're moving. So yeah, not too much money for little animals 

Guess what! Rory loves Schleich too. When he's out of his cage, he runs over to the table they're on, hops onto a box, then stretches as tall as he can so he can nab animals off the table. I've found them in his cage, litter box, around the room and just seen him carrying them around. He doesn't chew on them and seems to prefer the wolves and dogs. I imagine him saying "HA HA SUCKAS! Who's the big bad predator NOW?!". I'm afraid he'll chew on one and get sick or swallow something so I moved the box he was hopping on, but he still tries to reach up there to grab them.


----------



## JadeIcing

I took a break but have picked some that were clearence and when we had some extra fun money I bought a bunch. Now break time other than my monthly card thingy to the toy shop.


----------



## devotedmommy

Did you see (I'm sure you have) that they have a rabbit hutch! I think I will put that on my list as well because it's kinda cute!


----------



## devotedmommy

Nevermind ! I just saw your post where you were talking about the hutch! I looked in your pics above and didn't see it!


----------



## JadeIcing

devotedmommy wrote:


> Nevermind ! I just saw your post where you were talking about the hutch! I looked in your pics above and didn't see it!



In your case I would try to find the hutch\bunny combo.


----------



## JadeIcing

I found forum!!

http://www.laughinggiraffe.com/board/index.php

Been searching for him. Couldn't find this one that wasn't damaged.







I not sure who this one is but have been dying to find him. He runs a bit pricey on ebay.


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Here is a neat link that shows a lot of discontinued Schleich....they aren't available...but still neat..
> 
> http://www.toydreamer.com.au/smurf1.asp?toytype=discontinued




Found him here.

:nerves1Now I need even more discontinued ones! 
Angus Calf 13270 *
Angus Cow 13269 *
Guinea Pig 14402 *
Hanoverian Mare 13227
Holstein Mare 13262 *
Lipizaner Horse 13252
PYGMY RABBIT 14401 *
Giraffe Female 14161 
Gorilla Female 14197 
Chimpanzee Baby with T-Shirt 14455 
Fox 14212
German Shepherd (Sitting) 16334 *
Lion Cub Playing 14038 *
Lion Cub Playing 14330 *
Lioness 14184 *
Elephant Calf with Ball 14457 *

Other retired I just want...

Airdale Terrier 16336
Beagle 16332
Chestnut Mare 13253
Elephant Calf with Ball 14457
Farm Dog 13265
Fawn with Butterfly 14458 
Fjord Horse 13250
Fox Terrier 16338
Giant Schnauzer 16337
Great Dane 16320
Kid with Bell 14454 
Kitten with Ball of Wool 14456 
Morgan Stallion 13235 
Orang-Utan Male 14315
Spotted Hyena 14347
Trakhener Mare 13261 

Need: 

Other:

70202 Pegasus
70201 Unicorn
70033 Dragon
70401 Falaroy
70400 Feya
70402 Sera
70410 Oleana
70408 Tulon
70412 Jaro
70413 Bilara
70404 Nuray
70406 Surah
70405 Turag

Wild Animals

Lion cub, lying - 14376
White-Tailed Buck - 14253 * Can't find that is not damaged.
14343 Indian Elephant Calf
14144 Indian Elephant
14199 Giant Panda

Farm:

Fleckveieh Cow Standing - 13134
Fleckvieh Cow Grazing - 13133
Fleckvieh Bull - 13138
Ram - 13266
13610 Charolais Cow
13601 Mini Nanny Goat
13127 Rooster colourful
13125 Hen white
13124 Rooster white
13128 Hen brown
13131 Rooster colourful crowing
13130 Duck

Horse:

Prezewalski's Horse - 13620
Arabian Stallion - 13629

Pets:

West Highland Terrier - 16315
Cat - 14411
14409 Budgy blue


----------



## JadeIcing

Want:

Pets
14404 Tortoise
14406 Mouse

Wild Life
14343 Indian Elephant Calf
14344 Indian Elephant female
14144 Indian Elephant
14322 African Elephant Calf 
14341 African Elephant male
14342 African Elephant female
14378 Crocodile
14306 Orang-Utan female
14307 Orang-Utan, young
14304 Giant Turtle
14174 Kangaroo
14325 Ostrich
14169 Seal Pup
14171 Seal
14365 Sea lion
14358 Polar Bear Cub
14357 Polar Bear, female
14355 Dromedary Mare
14356 Dromedary Foal
14301 Llama
14348 Two-humped Camel
14349 American Bison

Forest Animals
14350 American Bison Calf
14248 Red deer
14381 Fawn
14379 Roebuck
14380 Deer
14337 Hedgehog
14367 Squirrel, sitting
14252 Squirrel eating
14333 Wild Boar
14334 Wild Sow
14335 Young Boar, grazing
14336 Young Boar, standing
14247 Eagle Owl
14324 Grizzly Bear Cub
14323 Grizzly Bear female
14326 Black Bear Cub
14316 Black bear
16707 Bald Eagle, spreaded Wings

Accessories
40190 Waggon
40185 Horse Trailer
42025 4x4 vehicle with driver
42019 Rabbit hutch
40165 Stable
42028 Barn
40164 Horse Stable
40168 Fence with Gate
40186 Pasture fence
42026 Horse equipment,show jumping set
42020 Show jumping set
42027 Horse equipment, racing set
42002 Vaulting Set
40188 Western Riding Set
40187 Dressage Riding Set
42021 Riding set
40189 Dressage Arena
40181 Show Jumping Course 
42003 Animal nursery
42006 Fence
42007 Corral
42014 Feeding ground
42005 Waterpump station
42022 Crate set
42004 Truck with driver
30655 African baobab
30656 Mopane
30654 Umbrella acacia
30657 Saquaro
30653 Fir, small
30652 Fir, large
30651 Oak, small
30650 Oak, large
42029 Wicker fence
42031 Well
42030 Stable
40193 Siege Tent
42008 Ox Cart
42018 Tournament Tent,green
42017 Tournament Tent, red
42010 Tournament Tent,blue
42033 Elf house: Shadow rock
42032 Elf house:Summergreen
070601-70606 The Elves story book
42024 Covered wagon
42016 Campfire
42012 Totem Pole


----------



## JadeIcing

Some have names...To many to name...

Have:

Andalusion Stallion - 13607 - Alain
Angus Bull - 13282
Arab Foal - 13276
Arabian Mare - 13630
Arabian Stallion 13248--Aali
Bear Cub with Bottle 14452
Bernese Mountain Dog 16316--Shane
Bernese Mountain Dog Puppy 16344 --Ashley
Bernese Mountain Dog, standing 16339 --Mary
Boar - 13287
Boer He-Goat - 13258
Boer Kid 13260--Davey
Boer She-Goat - 13259
Border Collie 16330--Kirsten
Budgy green 14408 
Camargue foal - 13628 - Caden
Camargue Mare - 13609 -- Caitlin
Cat standing 13122-Raven 
Cat walking 13286--Tabitha
Cheetah - 14143 
Cheetah Cub - 14327 
Chimpanzee Cub 14192--Claire 
Chimpanzee female 14191--Jessica 
Chimpanzee male 14189 Issac
Clydesdale - 13291 -- Aislin
Dalmatian 16319 -Perdita
Dalmatian male 16346--Pongo
Dalmatian puppy 16347--Lucky
Dalmatian puppy, sitting 16348--Penny
Donkey - 13212
Donkey Foal 13268--Louey 
Dwarf Kid 13611 
Dwarf Lop (Rabbit) 14415 --Cristy
Falabella 13278--Deigo
Ferret - 14418
Fleckvieh Calf 13132 --Nadine 
Fox 14338
Frisian Foal - 13622 - Aaliyah
Frisian Mare - 16304
Frog 14407--Herbert 
German Shepard female - 16375
German Shepard, Standing - 16333
German Shepherd Puppy 16343Princess
Giraffe Calf 14321 --Lana 
Giraffe Female - 14320
Golden Retriever 16335--Holden 
Golden Retriever Puppy 16342--Mitzy 
Goose 13129--Abigail
Gorilla Baby with Nappy 14451 
Guinea Pig 14417--Dell 
Hafling Foal, lying - 13292 -- Allegra
Haflinger Mare - 13606
Halfling Horse - 13280 - Ciro
Hamster 14412 
Hanoverian Foal 13277--Kieran 
Hanoverian Mare, Dressage 13296--Emelia
Hare - 14339 - Elias
Holstein Bull - 13632
Holstein Bull 13143
Holstein Calf -- 13139 -- John
Holstein Calf - 13634
Holstein calf,sucking 13615--Hank 
Holstein Cow - 13633 - Daisy
Holstein Cow 13140--Cindy
Holstein Cow Grazing 13141
Holstein Foal -- 13263 - Brigitte
Husky female 16372--Sere
Husky male 16371--Damon
Husky puppy 16373--Sasha
Husky puppy, laying 16374--Misha
Ibex - 14366
Indian Elephant female - 14344 
Jack Russel 16331--Eddie 
Jaguar 14359--Sheera 
Kangaroo 14174 
King Penguin 14140--Danny 
Knabstrupper foal, sucking 13619--Rey
Knabstrupper Mare 13617--Renata
Koala 14303--Bindy
Labrador Black - 16327
Labrador yellow 16329--Summer
Lamb lying 13284--Elizabeth 
Lamb standing 13285--Victoria
Leopard 14360--Sonia 
Lion - 14373
Lion cub, playing - 14377
Lion cub, walking 14364--Reeve 
Lion Standing 14354--Cristopher
Lioness , lying - 14375
Lioness, walking 14363-Terrie 
Lipizzaner Foal 13294--Joaquin 
Lipizzaner Mare 13603--Rhianna 
Lipizzaner Stallion 13293--Lucas 
Meerkat, sitting 14362--Uncle Max
Meerkat, standing 14368--Timon
Mini Billy Goat - 13602 
Moose 14310--Bernie
Mustang stallion black, reared up 13624--River 
Mustang Stallion white, reared up - 13621
Okapi 14361 
Palomino Stallion - 13618
Panda Cub - 14331 
Parrot red 14329 
Percheron Foal - 13627 - Gabriel
Percheron Mare - 13626
Percheron Stallion - 13623
Pet 14410 (Dog Sitting)--Mitchel
Piglet Eating - 13290
Piglet standing 13289--Danica
Pinto Stallion - 13616
Puppy with Ball 14453--Max
Pygmy Rabbit 14416--Kara Zor EL
Quarter Horse 13251--Arial
Rabbit 14246--Peter
Rabbit black-brown 13137--Wayne
Rabbit black-white 13121--Laura
Rat 14405--Andy
Rodeo Bull 13613--Fagan
Schleich Gorilla (Male) 14196 
Schleich Gorilla Cub 14198
Sheep standing 13283--Annie
Shetland Foal 13608--Arabella
Shetland Pony 13297--Bella Aria
Shire foal 13272--Seraphina
Shire Horse 13247--Colin
Shire Mare - 13605
Sow Standing - 13288
St Benard - 16307
St. Bernard Puppy 16345--Tess
Swabian - Hall piglet - 13636
Swabian-Hall Pig - 13612
Swaibian-Hall piglet eating- 13635
Tennessee Walking Horse Stallion 13631--J.C. aka Johnny Cash
Texas longhorn bull 13275 
Tiger 14317--Kane
Tiger 14369 
Tiger cub white, playing 14385 
Tiger cub white, standing 14384 
Tiger cub, playing 14372 
Tiger cub, standing 14371 
Tiger white - 14382 
Tigress - 14370 
Tigress white - 14383 
Tinker Foal 13295--Andrea
Tinker mare 13279--Emmaline
Tinker stallion 13625--Stephan
White swan 13614--Gary
White Tiger Cub - 14353
White Tigeress 14352--Milla
White-tailed doe 14254--Keely
White-Tailed Fawn - 14256
Wolf 14249--Akelia
Young Lion - 14374
Zebra 14148--Hallie
Zebra Foal 14146--Denzel

70403 Eyela
70407 Ophira
70409 Iloris with Leolynn
70411 Menatea

Phoenix 70200 

Tipi 42011
42034 Oracle


----------



## JadeIcing

*14401
*Schleich Rabbit: Pygmy Rabbit
5.5cm
$26.00
Add to Basket
Retired Item. 1 only. (couple of tiny marks)

I WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

I WANNNNNTTTTTT! http://www.kitestailstoys.com/product.php?productid=23619&cat=0&page=1

:nerves1:cry2


----------



## JadeIcing

I found a few toy stores in the area that carry Schleich, so we took a drive. The first one we hit had a ton of the new animals. So, I couldn't resist....


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## JadeIcing

I have several doubles! Anyone want to trade? I will post pics of them tomorrow.


----------



## Bassetluv

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I not sure who this one is but have been dying to find him. He runs a bit pricey on ebay.


The donkey is adorable! I think I've seen him for sale on ebay in the past. I too have the black angus bull; bought him from TGF Toys right before they sold out. And he's stunning to see in person. I tried to get the Angus cow a few weeks later but she was gone.  Oh, and the bunny hutches in your post look even nicer than the online photos I've seen of them!

I also bought a few of the 2009 Schleich when they came out (the quarter horse was one of them), but that's it for me for purchases...at least for the next while. Job situation is not great right now; our entire program is being cut from the govt and no one knows yet who will actually have a job by the end of the year, and who won't. So non-essential purchases will be on hold until I know more. Makes me glad I bought a few of the new guys when I did. 

Ali, I'll have to check out that link to the forum when I get a bit more time...right now The Dog is waiting impatiently for her Sunday trek to the old military base (only place around here she can run off-leash and have a blast), and since it takes almost an hour to get ther on foot, I'd better head out soon.

P.S. Isn't it exciting when you discover another store in the area that carries a full line of Schleich? Makes us feel like a kid all over again!


----------



## JadeIcing

I called Peg I was so giddy. I was shaking! The two stores have a HUGE collection. I also got three copies of the 2009 catalog book thingy. I still need the 2008.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The donkey is adorable! I think I've seen him for sale on ebay in the past.
Click to expand...



The new one is AWESOME!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Man, you guys are tempting me! I really want the group of meerkats (how cute are they?), the Westie and the white and brown horse that's pictured in the same post as the Westie. What kind of horse is it?


----------



## JadeIcing

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Man, you guys are tempting me! I really want the group of meerkats (how cute are they?), the Westie and the white and brown horse that's pictured in the same post as the Westie. What kind of horse is it?



They are ADORABLE! I will take group shots of the new ones with their respective famlies later! That is the new Quater Horse Stallion!


----------



## JadeIcing

So this is how I have them for now...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Hey, I'm pretty sure I have the same lantern that's hanging off the side of the NIC panels! Did you get it at IKEA? I bought mine right after my first bunny, Cinnabun, died. Every night when I went to bed I would light a tea light in the lantern and watching the flame in the lantern made me feel a little better. I did the nightly lantern ritual for quite a while. I haven't lit it in a couple of years but I'll never get rid of that lantern, I kind of wish I'd had it after Tallulah died but it's at my mom's house. 

As for the actual animals, love your set up! Did you buy any new ones lately? I still haven't bought any this year but about once a week I go to the toy section of my store to see what they have! I managed to resist the giraffes each time.


----------



## JadeIcing

Yup from IKEA. 

No more than likely won't get more till next month some time.


----------



## JadeIcing

I want these guys http://tgftoys.com/?mainURL=%2Fstore%2Fitem%2F2d7qp%2FPapo%2F3_Meerkats.html%3Fitem_id%3D2d7qp

I like these guys... 

http://tgftoys.com/?mainURL=%2Fstore%2Fitem%2F1w9xw%2FAnimals_of_Australia%2FTasmanian_Devil_Standard.html%3Fitem_id%3D1w9xw

http://tgftoys.com/?mainURL=%2Fstore%2Fitem%2F1w9xr%2FAnimals_of_Australia%2FTasmanian_Devil_Large.html%3Fitem_id%3D1w9xr



Ohhhh and got a package yesterday.....

From another rabbit group.....

A secret easter bunny pal.....

8! Animals....

One double....

Pictures later....


----------



## JadeIcing

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190298410171

If I had the money. :nerves1


----------



## hartleybun

that is a fabulous collection! would hate to have to dust itif they did a chocolate labrador and an otter rex i would find it hard to resist. hubby wouldnt be too happy tho' says ive got enough stuffssd: and this from a man who cant tell my bunnies apart or took two days to notice when i went blonde:rollseyes


----------



## JadeIcing

*hartleybun wrote: *


> that is a fabulous collection! would hate to have to dust itif they did a chocolate labrador and an otter rex i would find it hard to resist. hubby wouldnt be too happy tho' says ive got enough stuffssd: and this from a man who cant tell my bunnies apart or took two days to notice when i went blonde:rollseyes


Ohhh I thought my husband was bad!


----------



## hartleybun

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *hartleybun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> that is a fabulous collection! would hate to have to dust itif they did a chocolate labrador and an otter rex i would find it hard to resist. hubby wouldnt be too happy tho' says ive got enough stuffssd: and this from a man who cant tell my bunnies apart or took two days to notice when i went blonde:rollseyes
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I thought my husband was bad!
Click to expand...

:rofl: i just knew he wasnt the only one!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

*hartleybun wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *hartleybun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> that is a fabulous collection! would hate to have to dust itif they did a chocolate labrador and an otter rex i would find it hard to resist. hubby wouldnt be too happy tho' says ive got enough stuffssd: and this from a man who cant tell my bunnies apart or took two days to notice when i went blonde:rollseyes
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I thought my husband was bad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i just knew he wasnt the only one!!!
Click to expand...

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

Gifts from a secret friend!











Posting because it made me giggle the way it came out...


----------



## JadeIcing

Target had this with their easter things.


----------



## JadeIcing

Which are now 75% off so they are $1.99.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm assuming you mean the three farm animals are $1.99....

Wish I had a Target here...but by the time I pay shipping, etc......


----------



## JadeIcing

Did I mention there might be one in your package?:coolness:


----------



## TinysMom

ROFLOL - ok....that would be great.

I love the little plastic case they're in...but I'm dorky like that.


----------



## JadeIcing

Hehe I have the animals. I wanted the container!The animals are a bonus.


----------



## Bassetluv

Ali, you got a great deal there!

(Oh, and I love the ostrich in the other ones you bought.) 

Even though I said I wasn't going to be buying any more Schleich for a while, I did wind up ordering two Holstein mares. So look forward to them arriving.


----------



## JadeIcing

I got another one the set that is so I have 2!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Those little farm animals are really cute, and talk about a good price! I love the baby bear too. I haven't bought any Schleich in so long but tomorrow while we're doing our laundry at the laundromat we're going to go to the feed store and I'm going to get one or two animals  I haven't bought any new ones in quite a while!


----------



## JadeIcing

Woohoo!


----------



## Snufflez

These things are addicting. I have a whole bunch of them. The list is 

* Three Holstein Cows, Four Calves, and two holstein bulls

* I have the Texas long horn Bull, Black Angus Bull, Rodeo Bull, and Charlois Cow

* I have two Fleckvieh cows, the calf and the Fleckvieh Bull

* I have the Semmental Cow, Calf, and Bull

* The Mini Nanny Goat, the Dwarf Kid, and Mini Billy Goat

* The Boer Nanny, The Boer Kid, and the Boer Billy Goats

* The Black and White Bunny Rabbit and the Lop Rabbit

*The Arabian Mare, Arabian Foal, and Arabian Stallion

*The Tinker Mare, Tinker Foal, and Tinker Stallion

*The Shetland Pony Mare, Shetland Pony Foal

*The Pinto Stallion, The Percheron Mare, The Tennessee Walker


----------



## JadeIcing

FRESH MEAT!


----------



## Snufflez

Are you calling me fresh meat?? lol


----------



## JadeIcing

So you were already collecting. Still fresh meat to the thread.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

We ended up not getting to the feed store today because we did laundry later than expected. Maybe later this week!


----------



## JadeIcing

I will cross my fingers.


----------



## TinysMom

I went to the feed store yesterday partly to look at Schleich - and came home w/ a new bunny.....not sure I should go ANYWHERE to look at Schleich anymore...


----------



## JadeIcing

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260404562623&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

:nerves1I wish but I can't. I want this one so bad.


----------



## SunnyCait

Safari Minis... Where, how?!


----------



## JadeIcing

So I need a pick me up and I think I am going to go get me an animal or two.


----------



## JadeIcing

http://www.toydreamer.com.au/smurf1.asp?toytype=rareschleich

MY BUNNY IS THERE! I can not spend that much on one! 14401 Pygmy Rabbit


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Aww they have a lot of cute ones there! I haven't bought any at all this year I think :shock2: Have you bought any new ones?


----------



## JadeIcing

Yes and been given some. :biggrin2:

Animals I am at 177. Elves 6 and than other odds and ends ones.


----------



## JadeIcing

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> So I need a pick me up and I think I am going to go get me an animal or two.



So I got the big thing in this picture instead. It was 30% off than I had an additional 20%. 



Anyone else collect the elfs?

I have been slowly. This is my collection so far.


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## JadeIcing

Bunch of things were clearence so I got these three.


----------



## hartleybun

ali - have just followed your link in your post - one before the elves. wow! what a selection - bunnies! and i didnt even check if they had a chocolate labrador. out of curiousity, and apologies if this has come up before - but what is it about this range? am i missing out on something?:?:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

range?


----------



## TinysMom

AWESOME additions...I love them.


----------



## JadeIcing

So on that forum I posted about met some nice people. One guy is an animal lover...He got me....







MY BUNNY! OMG LOVE IT!

He is getting me some really OLD bunny ones. He already has another on the way. Plus searching for a few more for me. AS A GIFT!


----------



## hartleybun

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> range?



ooops! lost in translation LOL. the entire collection, the selection of products in that collection!

love that little bunny too!


----------



## JadeIcing

Rob and I had a very crazy upsetting weekend so we thought it would bea nice way to cheer up. He got his own toy.


----------



## SunnyCait

I love the giraffes!


----------



## bat42072

I want the elves... I collect elves


----------



## Bunnymom,K

*I showed my daughter Eirika this thread, she went crazy! She collects the Schleich animals- mostly the horses, lions, tigers, knights and faeries.



SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Oh, how is Schleich pronounced in the US? I speak German and have been pronouncing it the German way, but I doubt most English speakers pronounce the last ch how it should be pronounced.


I have always pronounced the "ch" at the end like a "k"


----------



## JadeIcing

*Very wide range! Love that about it.*



*hartleybun wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> range?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooops! lost in translation LOL. the entire collection, the selection of products in that collection!
> 
> love that little bunny too!
Click to expand...


----------



## JadeIcing

*They are so cute!*



*SunnyCait wrote: *


> I love the giraffes!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Ebay*

*bat42072 wrote: *


> I want the elves... I collect elves


----------



## JadeIcing

*How old is she? You should set her up with an account and get her in this thread! *

*Bunnymom,K wrote: *


> *I showed my daughter Eirika this thread, she went crazy! She collects the Schleich animals- mostly the horses, lions, tigers, knights and faeries.
> 
> 
> 
> SnowyShiloh wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how is Schleich pronounced in the US? I speak German and have been pronouncing it the German way, but I doubt most English speakers pronounce the last ch how it should be pronounced.
> 
> 
> 
> I have always pronounced the "ch" at the end like a "k"
Click to expand...


----------



## Bunnymom,K

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *How old is she? You should set her up with an account and get her in this thread! *
> 
> *Bunnymom,K wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *I showed my daughter Eirika this thread, she went crazy! She collects the Schleich animals- mostly the horses, lions, tigers, knights and faeries.
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...


She is 6.  But I rather enjoy playing with her collection with her. 
I collected Breyer horses until I had kids- now I can't afford to buy them anymore. lol.


----------



## JadeIcing

Bump


----------



## kirsterz09

Well I have mainly the horses but I have a few wild animals and just trying to find space to put them to take a piccie!
I desperatly want to get more but money is real tight right now would ebay be a good place to get them for a good price?


----------



## TinysMom

I was JUST thinking of this thread last night and thinking about how I needed to find it and bump it up.


----------



## kirsterz09

Well I've finally found somewhere to put me horses and animals and here is some pics of them:
























There not the best piccies lol! but it's is all I can get for now!


----------



## kizzie16

I was wondering where you found the schleich fjord pony? I have been searching for one for quite some time and would really appreciate knowing where to find one. THX!! ; )


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

here's my collection (pretty small lol )






Grey bunny (2002, not listed on website, but it is schleich)



Tinker Stallion







Hanovarian Mare Dressage



Haflin Foal - lying



Hafling Mare






Budgy Blue


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Does anyone have the lop lying down? Or the rabbit grooming himself? I'm gonna hopefully be getting those two.


----------



## Bassetluv

Yes. And yes. Personally I love the rabbit who is grooming; it's one of my Schleich favorites.


----------



## JadeIcing

Lol it lives! I need to update my list.


----------



## LaylaLop

I just have the polar bear cub since I collect polar bear things... A friend got it for me for my birthday 

http://www.growingtreetoys.com/product/schleich-polar-bear-cub-figure


----------



## OreoTheBunny

I have a few shleich models but I'm a real sucker for breyer horses.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I was collecting Schleich for a while but decided to stop because I don't want to have too many little trinkety things. I've decided to give them to my students as rewards for good behavior when I have my own classroom


----------



## JjGoesBounce

/awesome idea!


----------



## OreoTheBunny

My mom used to give out pencils...... yeah, I like your reward better!


----------



## ilovecollectinghorses

Hiya, I see that you have the holstein foal and i do to, i was wondering if you know where i am able to buy the holstein mare and if there is one the holstein stallion - please get back to me soon as possible because i am an avid collecter and have currently 85 horses 

thank you xx


----------



## Jynxie

Man, so tempting to get into this.

I love collecting things and spending money, LOL.


----------



## MagPie

Hahahaha yeah Carley, I am a little tempted by these. But I've already got enough collections haha.


----------



## JadeIcing

It's sucks but had to take break.


----------

